# Samsung The Premiere LSP9T 3-Laser 4K UST Projector Review



## Rpmartinez

Does it have eARC?


----------



## MJ DOOM

Damn, sounds great. Somebody do a normal throw .66 DLP 4K RGB laser please.


----------



## santiagodraco

Would have liked to hear more of how it compares to other UST projectors. To be honest the review didn't provide enough specific details for me to make a decision. For example I'm running a PC through my P2 and at 4k 60hz, works great and small text is readable (not perfect but good enough). I find myself questioning the 3k upcharge. More images would also be helpful.

Let me qualify my response with "this was definitely helpful." I know it probably hasn't been long since you received the unit but anything more you can provide would be great. Detailed specs, comparative images of complex scenes (day and night), etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## naughtyca

the lower end LSP7T is in the optoma p2 price range, i wonder how this will compete, if samsung will use its TV OS might be worth it


----------



## broadwayblue

Can it do 1080p/120?


----------



## quattro32

Hey Mark, how was the lens on this pj? Chromatic distortion, etc. Can it compete with standard front projector high quality glass?


----------



## rramacha

What screen did you pair this projector with? I am thinking this or epson.

Cheers

Raj


----------



## imagic

quattro32 said:


> Hey Mark, how was the lens on this pj? Chromatic distortion, etc. Can it compete with standard front projector high quality glass?


There's some chromatic abberation that's visible with white text over black backgrounds (for example) but nothing that's visible with regular content. Distortion is minimal. All UST projectors are brightest bottom center of the screen, instead of the middle of the screen, but this one less so than the other UST's I've checked out. I think the extreme throw ratio actually helps in this case, but that's just a guess.


----------



## anthonymoody

Tempting.


----------



## MDesigns

Thumbs up for RGB laser and ridiculously wide colour gamut 👍👍👍


----------



## Ricoflashback

***Once I saw the price, it was game, set and match - - no go. At $6499.99 (what are we - - all car dealers, here, with pricing?) that's pretty expensive for the extra laser and closeness to the wall. If you bought a VAVA 4K and a cheaper, ALR 100" screen from Best Buy - - you'd still have $3,200 left in your pocket. 

I agree about seeing comparisons with other UST projectors. It would be great to see the VAVA 4K, Optoma (multiple versions), Xiaomi and new Hisense (I'd love to see a review on this UST) in a room with the same size screen and material. Then, open up the shades and see how it does with more light in the room.

Regardless, I'm excited about the future of UST 4K projectors and the abundance of offerings. I really think this is the best way to get to that large screen experience without the hassle of a regular projector setup and the daytime viewing ability (not a totally, darkened room.)


----------



## imagic

Rpmartinez said:


> Does it have eARC?


The two issues with giving you an accurate answer are as follows: I don't have an eARC compatible audio device, and I don't have the full spec list for the projector. My contact thinks it does, but do not take that as a final answer. When I know for sure, I'll update.


----------



## imagic

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Once I saw the price, it was game, set and match - - no go. At $6499.99 (what are we - - all car dealers, here, with pricing?) that's pretty expensive for the extra laser and closeness to the wall. If you bought a VAVA 4K and a cheaper, ALR 100" screen from Best Buy - - you'd still have $3,200 left in your pocket.
> 
> I agree about seeing comparisons with other UST projectors. It would be great to see the VAVA 4K, Optoma (multiple versions), Xiaomi and new Hisense (I'd love to see a review on this UST) in a room with the same size screen and material. Then, open up the shades and see how it does with more light in the room.
> 
> Regardless, I'm excited about the future of UST 4K projectors and the abundance of offerings. I really think this is the best way to get to that large screen experience without the hassle of a regular projector setup and the daytime viewing ability (not a totally, darkened room.)


If Samsung follows its usual approach, the price will eventually drop, or there will be a sale.


----------



## santiagodraco

Any info on the 7 and it's latency and max supported resolution (I'm assuming 4k 60hz like the rest of that price range)?

I may not jump on the 9 and go with the 7 over the Optoma simply because of the platform. Just not enough information out there right now. Can't understand why Samsung won't release detailed specifications.


----------



## imagic

santiagodraco said:


> Would have liked to hear more of how it compares to other UST projectors. To be honest the review didn't provide enough specific details for me to make a decision. For example I'm running a PC through my P2 and at 4k 60hz, works great and small text is readable (not perfect but good enough). I find myself questioning the 3k upcharge. More images would also be helpful.
> 
> Let me qualify my response with "this was definitely helpful." I know it probably hasn't been long since you received the unit but anything more you can provide would be great. Detailed specs, comparative images of complex scenes (day and night), etc.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm reluctant to go too far with the comparisons. But... I feel this unit competes with the LG 3-laser and is in a class above the Optoma and VAVA (I'll check out the Epson very soon). Without side-by-side comparisons, the best I can do is make general observations. But... the Samsung's super wide color gamut and dynamic laser iris do manage to coax some of the best PQ I've seen coming out of a DLP. But I'd wait for the in-depth technical reviews from the projector sites and compare their measurements. 

The very real difference I notice is the aggressive throw ratio, this is the only projector that works on a "regular" IKEA TV stand without having to rig a shelf or move the furniture out from the wall. Within the contect of this application, that alone is a big deal.


----------



## gene9p

6499..ugh....pass


----------



## DreamAgain2

Why do these companies insist on releasing high end home theater products like this then tacking on some crappy audio bar and telling everybody how great it is resulting in jacked up prices. Who the hell is gonna buy this and be content with a built in sound bar.

I think the funniest one is the 30k LG oled 8k display on bestbuy advertising you can connect it to two bluetooth LG soundbars for the "ultimate" home theater experience rofl


----------



## console

Mark Henninger said:


> The Ultra Short Throw (UST) laser 4K projector category has recently exploded and the latest entry is The Premiere LSP9T from Samsung. Just a few years ago, you’d have to spend “new car money” to get your hands on a great UST unit, one that can handle 4K HDR content while serving as both a home theater and a giant TV. But now, there’s a variety of 4K laser UST options to choose.
> 
> Samsung enters the market with two new models aimed at consumers seeking a premium UST projector. This hands-on focuses on the higher-end of two models, the LSP9T ($6499.99) which is equipped with a three-laser light source and 0.66” DMD (DLP chip) that’s spec’d at 2800 lumens output, along 4K support and HDR10+ compatibility.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041857
> 
> _Samsung's triple-laser 4K UST projector, the LSP9T
> 
> View attachment 3041858
> _
> 
> *Features and Specifications*
> 
> By opting for a 3-laser light source and 0.66” DMD, Samsung has created a UST projector that can reproduce extremely vivid color. Gamut coverage is spec’d at 146% of DCI/P3, which is what’s used to master Ultra HD Blu-rays. It’s also spec’d at 105% of rec.2020, which is the widest color gamut currently in use and covers practically every color the human eye can see. This projector has familiar Samsung menus and image processing options, allowing experienced calibrators and dedicated enthusiasts many options to teak the image for peak fidelity in a variety of viewing environments.
> 
> A key feature of this projector is the extreme 0.189:1 throw ratio. This is the relative distance of the lens versus the screen size. Remarkably, this projector can output a 100-inch picture with the back of the projector only 4.5 inches away from the rear wall, just enough space for fitting the cables. For a 130” image that only increases to 9.4 inches, a remarkable achievement that makes this projector a better “fit” for the living room than other UST projectors I have reviewed. With a throw ratio this aggressive, the Samsung is able to deliver its promised 130” picture size while fitting on top of a 24” deep credenza or TV stand. With other UST projectors I have reviewed, I had to use an extension shelf or pull the credenza away from the wall to make it fit, but with the Samsung that’s not an issue.
> 
> The “catch” with the more extreme the projection angle of this UST is you need to pay greater attention to certain issues, like screen geometry and surface texture. You’ll want to project onto a perfectly flat, perfectly smooth surface, no matter what—that means using a screen, not the bare wall. And if you wish to make the most of this projector in a living room environment, as opposed to a darkened home theater or media room, adding a UST compatible ALR screen is a must.
> 
> If you must project on a surface that is less than perfectly flat, this projector includes a screen adjustment option with either four-point or 15-point warping. Focus on this projector is motorized and adjustable using the remote.
> 
> This is a DLP projector that uses the Texas Instruments UHD DMD, which relies on pixel-shift tech to render 4K pixels on screen. The native resolution of this DMD is 2716 x 1528 pixels, which is half the pixel count of native 4K, but also double the pixel count of the 0.47” UHD DMD used in lower tier UST DLP laser projectors, that are actually only 1080p native. The reason this matters is that while the 0.47” chip units claim to put 8.3 million pixels on screen, the problem is those pixels don’t all fit on screen at once, they are too big! So while there are benefits to pixel-shifting a 1080p DMD (a finer pixel grid, for example) the native resolution of the DMD is a limiting factor. The point is, with the 0.66” DMD you are starting off with more native pixels on screen, before pixel-shifting occurs, the result is a sharper image.
> 
> The light source for the LSP9T uses RGB lasers, and there is no color wheel. Each laser is a pure expression of a primary color, this is what allows it to deliver such a wide color gamut. Moreover, the longevity and stability of laser as a light source allows this projector to maintain brightness and color accuracy for years of normal operation, with a 20,000-hour lifespan. Another advantage of the laser light source is that it turn on very quickly, bulb based projectors need about a minute to warm up, whereas this Samsung is projecting a bright image in under 14 seconds.
> 
> Samsung equipped this projector with its advanced picture processing technologies. From upscaling to motion to tone mapping, HDR10/HDR10+ and HLG support, this projector works behind the scenes to provide optimal image quality, with plenty of adjustable options to work with for tailoring the output to your needs, environment, and personal taste.
> 
> This projector features a Film Maker Mode (FMM) that locks in preferable settings for viewing cinematic content. It maintains a consistent aspect ratio and preserves the original frame rate. The white point is set to D65 and motion interpolation plus noise reduction are turned off, as are other image enhancements.
> 
> Samsung’s new projector has a features called DynamicBlack. Here, the projector modulates the laser light source output so that scenes with a large amount of dark/black area such as outer space shots or night scenes maintain contrast. This is achieved by lowering the laser light output, which in turn creates a darker shadows and blacks. With SDR content there’s leeway to use this approach for enhanced perceived contrast, but with HDR it is turned off.
> 
> The sound system of this projector is notable, it features Samsung’s Acoustic Beam technology that lets you hear an expansive soundfield without having to space the speakers far apart. The LSP9T has dual acoustic Beam arrays, in addition to a pair of woofers and a pair of tweeters that provide 4.2 channel audio at 40 watts. This is a projector that can create an expansive listening experience ad moderate volume levels, without the need for a separate sound system.
> 
> Samsung packed this projector with smart TV apps, so you can stream Netflix and Amazon prime video and Disney plus and Hulu and YouTube with no separate streaming device. You can use Bixby, Alexa and Google Assistant for voice-based control, and supports direct media playback from Galaxy devices, and screen mirroring using AirPlay or Android. Interestingly, remote access features include a Remote PC mode that lets you use Windows and Mac apps without the need to connect to the PC with a cable.
> 
> View attachment 3041864
> 
> _The LSP9T is a self-contained entertainment center, with sound and built-in smart apps. Just add Wi-Fi._
> 
> Gamers get some love with this UST, there’s a Game Enhancer mode that drops the input lag to 53 ms, versus 87 ms for TV mode. Plus, this projector widely supports a wide variety of input resolutions and frame rates, so it does not lock you into just 4K or 1080p. The projector maxes out at 4K/60 Hz input.
> 
> 
> *Hands-On*
> 
> In actual use, the Samsung LSP9T proves to be an incredibly capable UST projector. The brightness is highly appreciated and can be leveraged to produce either a theater-like picture when the lights are out, or a TV-like picture during the day, when watching sports or playing games. For the latter, you’ll need a UST-specific ALR screen, and for the best effect some curtains or shades help the picture achieve more “pop”.
> 
> Out of the box color for this projector was OK, but I found a quick 2-point calibration, along with some tweaks of the pictures controls, allows me to dial in a picture that best suited my needs and preferences. The adjustments for shadows, and gamma, let you tweak the on-screen image to best suit the screen and lighting conditions of the room. Unlike a TV where the picture “is what it is” projectors need to factor several variables, and that’s why a bit of tweaking is always recommended to get the most from a projector like the LSP9T.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041859
> 
> _The Samsung has the brightness needed to work in a living room during the daytime._
> 
> Although it’s a DLP projector, the DynamicBlack feature appears to work as advertised. When watching movies in a darkened room, I was surprised at the depth of the black levels it achieved. Elevated black levels never distracted me, and I found that overall, this Samsung delivers a picture with plenty of punch. Of course, once you introduce some ambient light to a room, black levels become less important than peak brightness. This projector handles both bright and dark room viewing environments well.
> 
> Color is the strong suit of this projector. It exceeds DCI/P3 gamut, so when you watch UHD HDR movies you are seeing all the colors contained in the film. This is thrilling when watching animated content, Spider-Man Into the Spider-Verse as an example was pure eye-candy through this projector.
> While not native 4K, a key quality of this projector is how well it renders motion. When things get moving, there's no judder and imagery stays clear and detailed. And unless you are using a projector to view slideshows of still images, there’s going to be motion in your content. And once theres motion, the way the projector handles that motion matters as much as the native pixel count. That's my long-winded way of saying that when you watch a movie on Ultra HD Blu-ray, or high-quality UHD streaming, or play a 4K video game, the on-screen image output by this projector keeps up with native 4K projectors in terms of detail rendition as well as smoothness.
> 
> You can use this projector as a display for a PC. Unlike UST projectors with the 1080p native 0.47” DMD, on-screen text looks clear and sharp on this unit. Also notable is its support for a wide variety of resolutions, including 2560 x 1440 at 60 Hz, which is close to the projector’s native resolution and allows a gaming PC to output a higher frame rate with higher-quality graphics settings versus 4K. The truth is, hidden within this lifestyle-friendly, home theater-capable UST projector is a hugely immersive gaming display.
> 
> I re-watched AI: Artificial Intelligence on the LSP9T. The AI is now 20 years old, but being a Steven Spielberg film it has aged well. What I found notable is how organic it looked on this Samsung. The film grain was there, and it looked seductively artistic, not distracting. Motion was flawless, to my eyes anyhow. I can honestly say I forgot what projector I was using when watching movies, and for that matter, that there even was a projector in the front of the room.
> 
> I was also surprised and pleased by the built-in sound of this projector. Now, I would strongly recommend using an external system with the LSP9T or any other projector. But, if you do use the built-in speakers, the output is surprisingly good, and the Acoustic Beam tech works as advertised, creating a wide soundfield that complements the big picture.
> 
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> Samsung swings for the fences and scores a home run in the UST projection category. The Premiere LSP9T is a serious, and seriously capable piece of hardware. It’s able to handle the role of “giant living room TV” while offering home theater fans a remarkably vivid viewing experience that—subjectively at least—has the “pop” needed to do justice to 4K HDR content. It handles tonality with easy and its color gamut is beyond what today’s TVs can offer. The result is a picture that pops, regardless of whether the lights are on or off.
> 
> With the right screen and a bit of customization, Samsung’s *The Premiere LSP9T* delivers a TV-like viewing experience at screen sizes normally associated with dedicated home theaters. It’s a Top Choice for anyone seeking a high-performance UST projector.
> 
> ---------
> 
> _We are committed to finding, researching, and recommending the best products. We earn commissions from purchases you make using the retail links in our product reviews. Please help support AVS Forum by using these links. Learn more about how this works here._





Mark Henninger said:


> If Samsung follows its usual approach, the price will eventually drop, or there will be a sale.


Sorry for off topic post, but what speakers are shown in that room and where is center channel?


----------



## imagic

rramacha said:


> What screen did you pair this projector with? I am thinking this or epson.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Raj


Right now it's a Seymour Screen Excellence Ambient Visionaire Black 1.2 gain. It's sold as UST compatible screen (not all ALR screens are) and does work, but it's not a "true" UST screen and so I lose some brightness vs. a dedicated UST screen.

I'm reviewing the Epson next and also will be installing a proper UST screen within the next couple weeks (I've been reluctant tomake the switch to a dedicated UST ALR screen because I love watching movies on my 295ES). But... the Epson comes with a screen, so that's going to happen.


----------



## imagic

console said:


> Sorry for off topic post, but what speakers are shown in that room and where is center channel?


GoldenEar Triton 5s. I use phantom center mode.


----------



## Rysa4

Nice. UST is one area that I follow that can really make a diffference. Thank you for these types of reviews.


----------



## santiagodraco

Mark Henninger said:


> Right now it's a Seymour Screen Excellence Ambient Visionaire Black 1.2 gain. It's sold as UST compatible screen (not all ALR screens are) and does work, but it's not a "true" UST screen and so I lose some brightness vs. a dedicated UST screen.
> 
> I'm reviewing the Epson next and also will be installing a proper UST screen within the next couple weeks (I've been reluctant tomake the switch to a dedicated UST ALR screen because I love watching movies on my 295ES). But... the Epson comes with a screen, so that's going to happen.


The EliteScreens AEON CLR is fantastic. That's what I'm using.

If you have any details on the 7 and 9's max resolution/refresh rate/latency that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## eliocon

I'm guessing no 3D right?


----------



## Tom Hall

These available in the UK? Really want to try the LSP7T.


----------



## dwa247

So this can do 105% of rec.2020? I don't recall hearing about any display that can do 100% rec.2020 yet. I would like to see a calibration report for this.


----------



## bdht

Mark Henninger said:


> There's some chromatic abberation that's visible with white text over black backgrounds (for example) but nothing that's visible with regular content. Distortion is minimal. All UST projectors are brightest bottom center of the screen, instead of the middle of the screen, but this one less so than the other UST's I've checked out. I think the extreme throw ratio actually helps in this case, but that's just a guess.


i would really like to see a close-up crosshatch to see the extent of the CA. Lasers with their narrow and consistent dispersion shouldnt require as high quality optics to avoid chromatic abberations as LEDs.



Mark Henninger said:


> But... the Samsung's super wide color gamut and dynamic laser iris do manage to coax some of the best PQ I've seen coming out of a DLP.


excellent


----------



## barmalei

Do the lasers of this one have enough power to throw on a 175" screen?


----------



## bdht

dwa247 said:


> So this can do 105% of rec.2020? I don't recall hearing about any display that can do 100% rec.2020 yet. I would like to see a calibration report for this.


look up the mitsubishi laservue from 2008, technology has been around for a while. heres my mico40 from 10 years ago









and heres the chiq c8ut which may be the same light source as the lsp9t


----------



## Javs

Mark what was the native and dynamic contrast measurement?


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## obonillaf

Great! How good does this projector deal with bright ambients? My last projector was an Epson 3020 and it was a failure in bright rooms. Any recommendations for the best UST compatible ALR screen that also deal with brightness? In which aspects is this projector BETTER than the cheaper Optoma ones? Thank you very much.


----------



## aerodynamics

santiagodraco said:


> If you have any details on the 7 and 9's max resolution/refresh rate/latency that would be great. Thanks.


Input lag of the 7 series won’t be any faster than the 9. It’s a limitation of the current DLP hardware and all the 4K models top out at around 50ms. If you need something faster, you’ll have to go with another tech eg Sony or Epson.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Mark Henninger said:


> I'm reluctant to go too far with the comparisons. But... I feel this unit competes with the LG 3-laser and is in a class above the Optoma and VAVA (I'll check out the Epson very soon). Without side-by-side comparisons, the best I can do is make general observations. But... the Samsung's super wide color gamut and dynamic laser iris do manage to coax some of the best PQ I've seen coming out of a DLP. But I'd wait for the in-depth technical reviews from the projector sites and compare their measurements.
> 
> The very real difference I notice is the aggressive throw ratio, this is the only projector that works on a "regular" IKEA TV stand without having to rig a shelf or move the furniture out from the wall. Within the contect of this application, that alone is a big deal.


***Mark - I'm not sure if that's your setup or a marketing picture. And by working with a regular IKEA stand - - I suppose you mean this one? BRIMNES TV unit, black, 70 7/8x16 1/8x20 7/8" - IKEA

No place for a large center speaker. (Mine is a Paradigm CC-690) The only stand that I've found to accommodate a really large center speaker is the Salamander Synergy 248. With heavy duty casters, it's raises the center channel height an extra 4" (12.5" off the ground at the bottom of the center channel) with room on the top shelf for the laser projector and other components. At 87" wide, it's just enough width to have your speakers on the side while clearing any height issues with a roughly 88" wide 100" screen. I could settle for a smaller, inferior center speaker but what's the point of having a great big screen without the sound to enjoy it.


----------



## Ricoflashback

santiagodraco said:


> The EliteScreens AEON CLR is fantastic. That's what I'm using.
> 
> If you have any details on the 7 and 9's max resolution/refresh rate/latency that would be great. Thanks.


***I thought the Aeon CLR was a UST screen. Do you have something other than the Aeon screen below? (no StarBright CLR?)

"The *Aeon CLR®* is an EDGE FREE CLR*® *fixed frame screen that uses Elite Screens innovative *StarBright CLR®* (Ceiling Light Rejecting®) material. Its serriform optical surface lens microstructure negates the washout effect of ambient light especially from overhead sources. This also enables the material to provide contrast levels that are 100 times greater than that of standard matte white projection screens.

*StarBright CLR®* is specifically designed for ultra-short-throw projectors to provide a large-screen performance in the close quarters of most residential or even training environments. *Aeon CLR®* with *StarBright CLR® *offers a wide viewing angle, neutral color temperature, and enhanced picture contrast in a theater-grade image.

EDGE FREE CLR*® *means there is an internal framework with wraparound material bordered with an ultra-thin bezel. The screen uses a Ceiling Light Rejection® technology. An LED back-lighting Kit is included for added aesthetics."


----------



## ProjectionHead

barmalei said:


> Do the lasers of this one have enough power to throw on a 175" screen?


While they may be bright enough in a dedicated room, they won't maintain focus over 130" on the LSP9T or 120" on the LSP7T


----------



## imagic

Ricoflashback said:


> ****Mark - I'm not sure if that's your setup or a marketing picture. *And by working with a regular IKEA stand - - I suppose you mean this one? BRIMNES TV unit, black, 70 7/8x16 1/8x20 7/8" - IKEA
> 
> No place for a large center speaker. (Mine is a Paradigm CC-690) The only stand that I've found to accommodate a really large center speaker is the Salamander Synergy 248. With heavy duty casters, it's raises the center channel height an extra 4" (12.5" off the ground at the bottom of the center channel) with room on the top shelf for the laser projector and other components. At 87" wide, it's just enough width to have your speakers on the side while clearing any height issues with a roughly 88" wide 100" screen. I could settle for a smaller, inferior center speaker but what's the point of having a great big screen without the sound to enjoy it.


That's my living room, and that's the IKEA stand I use, yes.


----------



## bdht

Javs said:


> Mark what was the native and dynamic contrast measurement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


this lists 1500:1 native in the specs








Samsung Premiere LSP9T review: A feature-rich 4K HDR10/HDR10+/HLG laser projector


Our Samsung Premiere LSP9T review looks at a laser 4K projector that features HDR/HDR10+/HLG support, a 40W speaker system, and a slew of smart TV features.




techaeris.com


----------



## imagic

ProjectionHead said:


> While they may be bright enough in a dedicated room, they won't maintain focus over 130" on the LSP9T or 120" on the LSP7T


I just tested it and the range of the focus mechanism extends well beyond the specified screen size.


----------



## Jason Bouwmeester

Rpmartinez said:


> Does it have eARC?


Yes, it has three HDMI outputs, one of which has eARC.


----------



## naughtyca

hopefully Best Buy will have these setup in their magnolia and we can see it before we buy


----------



## barmalei

Mark Henninger said:


> I just tested it and the range of the focus mechanism extends well beyond the specified screen size.


Thanks for testing that! I guess it might work on a 175" then? Just needs to be moved slightly further away from the wall I guess.


----------



## naughtyca

I dont understand why people are so into earc, do you really connect media players in your projector, specially at this price range and with earc it means you have a receiver to receive it anyways so why not just connect the media player on the receiver?


----------



## santiagodraco

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I thought the Aeon CLR was a UST screen. Do you have something other than the Aeon screen below? (no StarBright CLR?)
> 
> "The *Aeon CLR®* is an EDGE FREE CLR*® *fixed frame screen that uses Elite Screens innovative *StarBright CLR®* (Ceiling Light Rejecting®) material. Its serriform optical surface lens microstructure negates the washout effect of ambient light especially from overhead sources. This also enables the material to provide contrast levels that are 100 times greater than that of standard matte white projection screens.
> 
> *StarBright CLR®* is specifically designed for ultra-short-throw projectors to provide a large-screen performance in the close quarters of most residential or even training environments. *Aeon CLR®* with *StarBright CLR® *offers a wide viewing angle, neutral color temperature, and enhanced picture contrast in a theater-grade image.
> 
> EDGE FREE CLR*® *means there is an internal framework with wraparound material bordered with an ultra-thin bezel. The screen uses a Ceiling Light Rejection® technology. An LED back-lighting Kit is included for added aesthetics."


That is the screen I'm referring to. I'm running the AEON CLR 120". Note that the CLR and CLR 2 now both ship with the newer frame design which is an improvement from the previous.


----------



## santiagodraco

naughtyca said:


> I dont understand why people are so into earc, do you really connect media players in your projector, specially at this price range and with earc it means you have a receiver to receive it anyways so why not just connect the media player on the receiver?


Because sometimes you may want to run an app on the TV/Projector that might not be available on the media player. The ATT TV app for example isn't available on Android. Or you might want to use the tuner on the TV. Various reasons.


----------



## Rpmartinez

naughtyca said:


> I dont understand why people are so into earc, do you really connect media players in your projector, specially at this price range and with earc it means you have a receiver to receive it anyways so why not just connect the media player on the receiver?


Sonos Arc bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avsform1

Can this new PJ project on to 2.35:1 screen?


----------



## naughtyca

people really use soundbar for these projectors?


----------



## lordjaffacake

Whats the noise like in a quiet room?


----------



## santiagodraco

naughtyca said:


> people really use soundbar for these projectors?


I think you'd be surprised. If there's anything I've learned in product development (it security solutions) is that just when you think you know what your customers will do with your product, or how they will expect it to work, they'll surprise you with how many different use cases they have. I could see a consumer wanting to get into projectors who only have a 55 inch tv now with no surround system at all. I suspect we are more likely the minority than the majority.

The other thing is with USTs we're going to see projection adoption skyrocket I suspect.


----------



## Ricoflashback

naughtyca said:


> people really use soundbar for these projectors?


***Hey, soundbars sound great, dude. Ever hear Led Zeppelin on them? All kidding aside, what would be really sleek, depending on the size of the screen, is wall mounted L/C/R speakers. That would be an improvement over a soundbar but I guess I'm old fashioned and will stick with larger speakers. I'm not sure if a phantom center would work for me. But I understand the size considerations.


----------



## Ricoflashback

lordjaffacake said:


> Whats the noise like in a quiet room?


***A little louder than a soundbar.


----------



## naughtyca

santiagodraco said:


> I think you'd be surprised. If there's anything I've learned in product development (it security solutions) is that just when you think you know what your customers will do with your product, or how they will expect it to work, they'll surprise you with how many different use cases they have. I could see a consumer wanting to get into projectors who only have a 55 inch tv now with no surround system at all. I suspect we are more likely the minority than the majority.
> 
> The other thing is with USTs we're going to see projection adoption skyrocket I suspect.


I agree, if they can only lower the price of the alr screen and make go bigger than 120in there will be a lot bigger market for this


----------



## naughtyca

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Hey, soundbars sound great, dude. Ever hear Led Zeppelin on them? All kidding aside, what would be really sleek, depending on the size of the screen, is wall mounted L/C/R speakers. That would be an improvement over a soundbar but I guess I'm old fashioned and will stick with larger speakers. I'm not sure if a phantom center would work for me. But I understand the size considerations.


with so much people going for atmos sound, spending 3k on a projector you would think people will use proper home theater gear with it, im into big speakers and huge subwoofers lol


----------



## Jason Bouwmeester

Javs said:


> Mark what was the native and dynamic contrast measurement?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Native is 1,500:1, Dynamic is 2,000,000:1.


----------



## bdht

Jason Bouwmeester said:


> Native is 1,500:1, Dynamic is 2,000,000:1.


actual dynamic is going to be 5k to 30k tops, i doubt the black level will be 0.00001fl with a 1 pixel measurement, and it sounds like it turns off dynamic black in the hdr mode


----------



## plain fan

Definitely interested in seeing more about the calibration options with this unit, specifically on their contrast, brightness, and color claims.


----------



## Jason Bouwmeester

bdht said:


> actual dynamic is going to be 5k to 30k tops, i doubt the black level will be 0.00001fl with a 1 pixel measurement, and it sounds like it turns off dynamic black in the hdr mode


Possibly re: actual dynamic, your response is way too technical for me  - just going by what was stated in the specifications I've been given for the LSP9T and LSP7T.


----------



## Ricoflashback

naughtyca said:


> with so much people going for atmos sound, spending 3k on a projector you would think people will use proper home theater gear with it, im into big speakers and huge subwoofers lol
> 
> View attachment 3041939


***Dig it! But ya gotta upgrade that center channel to overlap your stand by a couple inches on each side. More heft and weight like the big boys next to them. Love the subs. I take it that you're not on a second level apartment with anyone below you...


----------



## Transepoch

naughtyca said:


> people really use soundbar for these projectors?


If it's a dedicated theatre, or you're watching a movie, then sure, fire-up the sound system. However, if it's your primary watcher (like the main demographic for these are more likely to be,) and you've just got the news (or some other dialog-only basic TV-fare) on, why bother with all those extra devices & power?


----------



## roodof

eliocon said:


> I'm guessing no 3D right?


great question,will anybody know the answer? Breathlessly awaiting,if no 3D not interested,Vava here I come!


----------



## bix26

DreamAgain2 said:


> Why do these companies insist on releasing high end home theater products like this then tacking on some crappy audio bar and telling everybody how great it is resulting in jacked up prices. Who the hell is gonna buy this and be content with a built in sound bar.
> 
> I think the funniest one is the 30k LG oled 8k display on bestbuy advertising you can connect it to two bluetooth LG soundbars for the "ultimate" home theater experience rofl


Idk, my current UST has pretty awful speakers (actually a back firing mono speaker). At night, I have to use it because my 3.1 receiver/speaker setup has too much dynamic range. Even when I turn off the sub, turn down the bass, turn up the treble, and put the receiver into its night time compression mode, it’s just too loud. I either piss off my wife, keep my kids awake or struggle to make out any dialogue. It’s nice to have the option for a smaller frequency range more suited for quite sometimes.


----------



## roodof

eliocon said:


> I'm guessing no 3D right?


just got off the phone with samsung support,gal was clueless but said"Let me ask my supervisor" upon which she replied they are working on software update for 3D function!😀


----------



## ProjectionHead

Mark Henninger said:


> I just tested it and the range of the focus mechanism extends well beyond the specified screen size.


Very interesting. I didn't test beyond the 120" ALR/UST screen in our demo room. How large were you able to go without losing any focus? It's odd they wouldn't advertise the larger screen size ability if they were able to produce a distortion free image, as they mention the 130" size quite a bit as a selling point.


----------



## imagic

ProjectionHead said:


> Very interesting. I didn't test beyond the 120" ALR/UST screen in our demo room. How large were you able to go without losing any focus? It's odd they wouldn't advertise the larger screen size ability if they were able to produce a distortion free image, as they mention the 130" size quite a bit as a selling point.


I don't have an answer to how far you can push it, my wall is not large enough. But I know it's not alone among UST projector in that regard. The size recommendation likely factors in brightness since UST projectors are typically expected to overcome some ambient light.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

roodof said:


> just got off the phone with samsung support,gal was clueless but said"Let me ask my supervisor" upon which she replied they are working on software update for 3D function!😀



If 3D makes it...🙏 it would be hard not to flash the extra cash and buy in. 💸


----------



## bdht

Casey_Bryson said:


> If 3D makes it...🙏 it would be hard not to flash the extra cash and buy in. 💸


this would be quite perfect for 3d in terms of motion crosstalk and depth.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

If it has 3D, then it would be icing on the cake.

Since it still does not have native 4K, the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES native 4K laser projector is still the king of laser UST.

There need to be a company that can produce a laser NATIVE 4K UST projector (with 3D capability) to compete with the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES to bring its price down from $15,000 so more people can afford it.


----------



## ikkuranus

DreamAgain2 said:


> Why do these companies insist on releasing high end home theater products like this then tacking on some crappy audio bar and telling everybody how great it is resulting in jacked up prices. Who the hell is gonna buy this and be content with a built in sound bar.


I probably would be content with it seeing as I wouldn't have any cash left over for sound-proofing or the actual sound system lol.


----------



## bdht

SanDiegoGuy said:


> If it has 3D, then it would be icing on the cake.
> 
> Since it still does not have native 4K, the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES native 4K laser projector is still the king of laser UST.
> 
> There need to be a company that can produce a laser NATIVE 4K UST projector (with 3D capability) to compete with the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES to bring its price down from $15,000 so more people can afford it.


While wobulation has its drawbacks, the color and modulation performance is something lcos can not replicate. the sony has superior contrast too but the color and sharpness and nature of the dlp rgb laser optical engine has an improved perceived contrast. no other consumer display can match the color and pixel response though.


----------



## bdht

@Mark Henninger ! most important question! Speckle?


----------



## Javs

3D is SOFT on XPR projectors... Its not an even panel upscale.


----------



## bdht

Javs said:


> 3D is SOFT on XPR projectors... Its not an even panel upscale.


it supports 1440p can you upscale before the pj to compensate?


----------



## Javs

bdht said:


> it supports 1440p can you upscale before the pj to compensate?


Nope, that will be an unsupported 3d input format and wont kick the display in to 3d mode.


----------



## laserdiscguy

@Mark Henninger How large is the screen that you were using in the 4th photo of your review? And roughly what was the vertical offset between the bottom of the screen and the top of the LSP9T? From the photo, it looks like only a few inches.


----------



## mcollin6

@Mark Henninger was there any info on support for HDMI 2.1? I can’t find the specs anywhere, it figured that there might be something in the manual. The new LG projector is HDMI 2.1 capable, so I am hoping that Samsung will follow suit.


----------



## mcollin6

BTW, ELITE SCREENS is supposed to ship their CLR 3 based screens starting in October. It boosts the gain from 0.6 to 0.8 (from CLR 1) and the max size is 125” 16:9. That is the largest lenticular screen I have seen on the market.


----------



## imagic

laserdiscguy said:


> @Mark Henninger How large is the screen that you were using in the 4th photo of your review? And roughly what was the vertical offset between the bottom of the screen and the top of the LSP9T? From the photo, it looks like only a few inches.


The screen is 110" but here's the thing... the screen should be 4" higher than what you see in that photo. But, I'm not going to get new furniture or re-hang my screen for each new UST projector I receive. The vertical offset was not a problem for watching movies thanks to the letterbox bars, but for games and TV I pushed the projector in a little and watched a slightly smaller image. 

I had not expected the sudden popularity of this category and am still about a week or two away from redoing the screen and stand to accomodate UST properly.


----------



## imagic

mcollin6 said:


> @Mark Henninger was there any info on support for HDMI 2.1? I can’t find the specs anywhere, it figured that there might be something in the manual. The new LG projector is HDMI 2.1 capable, so I am hoping that Samsung will follow suit.


It has eARC. It says it right in the HDMI port.


----------



## g_bickle

Cheers for the review. 

So picture quality wise we are talking your typical 4k 0.66" DMD projector with similar native contrast to the rest of them. Not going to have quite that natural 3d depth of the ones with a top lens like the Benq LK990 etc, however It does have better brightness than most as well as amazing colour coverage due to the tri laser system.


----------



## imagic

g_bickle said:


> Cheers for the review.
> 
> *So picture quality wise we are talking your typical 4k 0.66" DMD projector with similar native contrast to the rest of them.* Not going to have quite that natural 3d depth of the ones with a top lens like the Benq LK990 etc, however It does have better brightness than most as well as amazing colour coverage due to the tri laser system.


Yep, that's basically it. Beyond brightness and color, perceived improvements in contrast over the native contrast are the result of modulating the laser, which acts like an iris.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***I got to thinking about this with all the new UST projectors coming out these days. Instead of a 30 watt sound system (or whatever touted power) why not focus on including a quality center speaker for dialogue for movies and sports? Most HT buyers will have their own, separate sound system or they will use a soundbar or a phantom center. This would really simplify the cabinet/TV stand decision and make it much easier to integrate into your setup.


----------



## Transepoch

Good to hear 3D support is at least a qualified maybe.

The other two support items I'm wondering about are (1) ceiling mounting, since just because you don't _need _a ceiling mount doesn't mean you may not _want_ one, and (2) IP control by conventional automation systems, rather than only voice control via Alexa/Bixby.


----------



## imagic

Transepoch said:


> Good to hear 3D support is at least a qualified maybe.
> 
> The other two support items I'm wondering about are (1) ceiling mounting, since just because you don't _need _a ceiling mount doesn't mean you may not _want_ one, and (2) IP control by conventional automation systems, rather than only voice control via Alexa/Bixby.


The projector has screws on the bottom for a bracket and the option to flip the image, so yes you can ceiling-mount it. Just rememeber that a dedicated UST ALR screen needs to be flipped upside-down as well, in order for that to work optimally.

I'll ask about IP control.


----------



## plain fan

@Mark Henninger, do you plan to perform any calibrations of the unit? What options does it have for calibration?

With regard to manufacturers adding speakers to these UST projectors, I think the next step would be merging it with the higher end sound bar designs with options to stream to surround speakers or include atmos speakers in the bar itself.


----------



## imagic

plain fan said:


> @Mark Henninger, do you plan to perform any calibrations of the unit? What options does it have for calibration?
> 
> With regard to manufacturers adding speakers to these UST projectors, I think the next step would be merging it with the higher end sound bar designs with options to stream to surround speakers or include atmos speakers in the bar itself.


The calibration options are the same as with a Samsung TV. Same menu, mostly the same settings.

I'm not going to do a 10-point plus CMS calibration due to time limitations, and my overall satisfaction with a simple 2-point adjustment.

Beyond those controls, you can choose the Gamma type, and you can tweak BT.1886 "levels" as well as a separate "shadow detail" control. There's motion/judder processing controls, noise reduction, color tone etc. Familiarity with Samsung TV menus directly translates to familiarity with this projector.


----------



## LaserMan207

Strange that laser dimming is turned off in HDR mode. Other projectors have shown that there is still a benefit. Also does it use the full 8x dimming or is it limited to 4x like most Benq projectors?


----------



## plain fan

Cool, thank you Mark. I think that gives me the information I'm looking for with regard to calibrating the projector. I'll look at some of the threads on Samsung TVs to see if I can learn a bit more. I'm really interested to see when someone sets this up (and preferably calibrates) for use in a dedicated theater. That would be my application.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Javs said:


> Nope, that will be an unsupported 3d input format and wont kick the display in to 3d mode.


But if it has a manual 3D mode you can use MadVR to upscale each eye to 4k, and output to projector at 4k. The end result is very 4K like. I haven't counted all the pixels but I wouldn't be surprised if it was 3840x1080; the pixels are smaller than outputting 1920x1080.


----------



## Javs

Casey_Bryson said:


> But if it has a manual 3D mode you can use MadVR to upscale each eye to 4k, and output to projector at 4k. The end result is very 4K like. I haven't counted all the pixels but I wouldn't be surprised if it was 3840x1080; the pixels are smaller than outputting 1920x1080.


I am fairly suspicious that won't work. You need a real 3d input to make 144hz work and it's not just going to let you do it with 4k because a lot of that headroom is used in the pixel shifting. 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## laserdiscguy

Mark Henninger said:


> The screen is 110" but here's the thing... the screen should be 4" higher than what you see in that photo. But, I'm not going to get new furniture or re-hang my screen for each new UST projector I receive. The vertical offset was not a problem for watching movies thanks to the letterbox bars, but for games and TV I pushed the projector in a little and watched a slightly smaller image.
> 
> I had not expected the sudden popularity of this category and am still about a week or two away from redoing the screen and stand to accomodate UST properly.


Thanks for both the response and the explanation. Yeah, a couple of the challenges with regards to UST projector placement seem to be the accommodation of standard size TV stands and the use of center channel speakers in a home theatre. It sounds like many users opt to place the projector on or near the floor to obtain a desirable screen size, but then you're left with having to situate a center speaker on a stand in front of it somehow. Anyway, I guess I'll have to cross that road whenever I decide to take the UST plunge.


----------



## rramacha

I plan to ceiling mount either this or epson and use a sound bar like sennheiser. Hope that works.


----------



## SanDiegoGuy

bdht said:


> While wobulation has its drawbacks, the color and modulation performance is something lcos can not replicate. the sony has superior contrast too but the color and sharpness and nature of the dlp rgb laser optical engine has an improved perceived contrast. no other consumer display can match the color and pixel response though.


I wish I have this new Samsung UST projector to compare it with my Sony VPL-VZ1000ES to see which projector produce a better image quality. I hope someone would do a side by side comparison between these two projectors. For now, I think that the Samsung The Premiere LSP9T and the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES are the two best laser UST projectors.


----------



## imagic

laserdiscguy said:


> Thanks for both the response and the explanation. Yeah, a couple of the challenges with regards to UST projector placement seem to be the accommodation of standard size TV stands and the use of center channel speakers in a home theatre. It sounds like many users opt to place the projector on or near the floor to obtain a desirable screen size, but then you're left with having to situate a center speaker on a stand in front of it somehow. Anyway, I guess I'll have to cross that road whenever I decide to take the UST plunge.


Here's the behind-the-scenes explanation... my desire is to replace that TV stand with the old IKEA standby, the $70 "Lack TV Unit" which is only 13.75" high and almost 21" deep, making it a great platform for UST. I had intended to do that for this projector but...









The problem is this is what the warehouse of my local IKEA looks like (shot this photo last week). I did not expect to have this issue, IKEA being wiped out of inventory... but c'est la vie.











I don't have an answer for the center channel puzzle, aside from the fact I gave up on using them (personally) and rely on phantom center.


----------



## 1nquisitive

mcollin6 said:


> BTW, ELITE SCREENS is supposed to ship their CLR 3 based screens starting in October. It boosts the gain from 0.6 to 0.8 (from CLR 1) and the max size is 125” 16:9. That is the largest lenticular screen I have seen on the market.


Nice tip! Out of curiosity, can you share any link that shows this info? I looked (but not that hard) and didn't find anything about an upcoming CLR3 product. Thanks for any help.


----------



## laserdiscguy

Mark Henninger said:


> The problem is this is what the warehouse of my local IKEA looks like (shot this photo last week). I did not expect to have this issue, IKEA being wiped out of inventory... but c'est la vie.
> 
> View attachment 3042129


😲


----------



## ptoemmes

Mark Henninger said:


> ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041859
> 
> _The Samsung has the brightness needed to work in a living room during the daytime._
> ...


Mark, the distance from the top of the credenza (bottom of the LSP19) looks to be 12-14". Do you have the measurement?

Trying to figure out where the bottom of a 100" a UST/ALR screen would be in my more limited confines given my horizontal viewing height is about 42" seated.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## imagic

ptoemmes said:


> Mark, the distance from the top of the credenza (bottom of the LSP19) looks to be 12-14". Do you have the measurement?
> 
> Trying to figure out where the bottom of a 100" a UST/ALR screen would be in my more limited confines given my horizontal viewing height is about 42" seated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pete


I think you'll find this helpful...


----------



## imhotep6

Any chance we can get a video of the projector playing a movie. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirosamsung

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I got to thinking about this with all the new UST projectors coming out these days. Instead of a 30 watt sound system (or whatever touted power) why not focus on including a quality center speaker for dialogue for movies and sports? Most HT buyers will have their own, separate sound system or they will use a soundbar or a phantom center. This would really simplify the cabinet/TV stand decision and make it much easier to integrate into your setup.


Why not just put it BEHIND centre speaker. That’s what I’m thinking about doing....


----------



## Frank714

gene9p said:


> 6499..ugh....pass


Just when I thought that LG might realize that putting a price tag of 6000 $ onto their HU85LA wasn't the smartest of ideas, Samsung takes the pricing madness to the next level.

What's wrong with these Korean companies? Do they only acknowledge the existence of the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES UST projector and think they can ignore Optoma and the Chinese UST competition?

So apparently you pay extra for the brand names and that both LG and Samsung are utilizing the larger 0.66" 4K XPR DMD in their UST models.


----------



## bdht

Frank714 said:


> So apparently you pay extra for the brand names and that both LG and Samsung are utilizing the larger 0.66" 4K XPR DMD in their UST models.


this projector is the cheapest bt2020 rgb laser single chip dlp projector to date.


----------



## santiagodraco

mcollin6 said:


> BTW, ELITE SCREENS is supposed to ship their CLR 3 based screens starting in October. It boosts the gain from 0.6 to 0.8 (from CLR 1) and the max size is 125” 16:9. That is the largest lenticular screen I have seen on the market.


And I just bought the 1 ;D


----------



## mcollin6

1nquisitive said:


> Nice tip! Out of curiosity, can you share any link that shows this info? I looked (but not that hard) and didn't find anything about an upcoming CLR3 product. Thanks for any help.





1nquisitive said:


> Nice tip! Out of curiosity, can you share any link that shows this info? I looked (but not that hard) and didn't find anything about an upcoming CLR3 product. Thanks for any help.


Here’s the Elite Screen ALR info for the next year or so...



https://elitescreens.com/images/download/material/ComparisonTables/CLR_Materials_Comp.pdf


----------



## mcollin6

Mark Henninger said:


> It has eARC. It says it right in the HDMI port.


Mark, my understanding is that eArc can be implemented on HDMI 2.0 based on what I have read online. I am interested in the bandwidth increase from 18 to 48Gbps that 2.1 provides in order to match up with the new gaming consoles. My current 4K + HDR @ 60Hz projector has all kinds of problems with 4:2:2 feeds due to the limitations of the 2.0 spec. Even with fiber cables, I still have problems. 2.1 should fix that.


----------



## Transepoch

Frank714 said:


> What's wrong with these Korean companies? Do they only acknowledge the existence of the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES UST projector and think they can ignore Optoma and the Chinese UST competition?


Samsung's pricing is basically dead-on with Optoma's. The Premiere-7 is in-line with the CinemaX P1 (granted the P2 is back down to 3k) and the Premiere-9 is in-line with the CinemaX Pro.


----------



## santiagodraco

Ok, an update on the EliteScreens AEON series screens. First off the CLR (not the CLR 2 or the CLR 3) is the "top of the line" CLR screen from ES. The 2 and the 3 are progressively more affordable. The picture quality, based on my discussion with ES, is best on the CLR. Gain isn't the only factor in other words.

They shared with me a matrix of the line for you all to see to understand the differences. I'm glad as I don't feel like I need to return my screen  A couple of things to note:
1. The regular CLR (the first and "best") has less gain but more accurate color reproduction and more ambient light rejection. It also has the widest viewing angles.
2. The 2 and 3 have scratch resistance properties which impacts image a bit and are intended to be used in indoor and outdoor environments.

Long story short for HT go with the AEON CLR, not the CLR 2 or 3.



https://elitescreens.com/images/download/material/ComparisonTables/CLR_Materials_Comp.pdf


----------



## bix26

Frank714 said:


> Just when I thought that LG might realize that putting a price tag of 6000 $ onto their HU85LA wasn't the smartest of ideas, Samsung takes the pricing madness to the next level.
> 
> What's wrong with these Korean companies? Do they only acknowledge the existence of the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES UST projector and think they can ignore Optoma and the Chinese UST competition?
> 
> So apparently you pay extra for the brand names and that both LG and Samsung are utilizing the larger 0.66" 4K XPR DMD in their UST models.


To be fair, Samsung is also releasing a lower spec model comparable in price and performance to Optoma, Xiaomi and Fengmi.


----------



## bdht

...speckle?


----------



## bdht

also what refresh rate for frame interpolation? does it show artifacting? can it be used with dynamic black? 

sequential color
wobulation
dynamic laser modulation
frame interpolation
ε-(´・｀) ﾌ


----------



## Shooter41

At this price, we're getting pretty close to the real world price of a good quality conventional projector like a JVC NX7 ( I realize this thing will be lower real world pricing, also) and this UST does have some advantages. So would the JVC absolutely eat it's lunch in a proper light-controlled HT? I'm talking about using the appropriate and equally good quality screen with both.


----------



## imagic

Shooter41 said:


> At this price, we're getting pretty close to the real world price of a good quality conventional projector like a JVC NX7 ( I realize this thing will be lower real world pricing, also) and this UST does have some advantages. So would the JVC absolutely eat it's lunch in a proper light-controlled HT? I'm talking about using the appropriate and equally good quality screen with both.


Yeah, if you have a dedicated, blacked-out theater, then native contrast is king. Sony & JVC native 4K long throw projectors will outperform it, in contrast anyhow. But there likely would be some content where the Samsung pulls ahead with its wide gamut.


----------



## Frank714

bix26 said:


> To be fair, Samsung is also releasing a lower spec model comparable in price and performance to Optoma, Xiaomi and Fengmi.


I overlooked that, apologies. Interestingly: Yesterday the street price for the LGHU85L in Germany (RRP 5,999 €) fell below 5,000 € (incl. VAT), perhaps a reaction to the Samsung UST?


----------



## mcollin6

santiagodraco said:


> Ok, an update on the EliteScreens AEON series screens. First off the CLR (not the CLR 2 or the CLR 3) is the "top of the line" CLR screen from ES. The 2 and the 3 are progressively more affordable. The picture quality, based on my discussion with ES, is best on the CLR. Gain isn't the only factor in other words.
> 
> They shared with me a matrix of the line for you all to see to understand the differences. I'm glad as I don't feel like I need to return my screen  A couple of things to note:
> 1. The regular CLR (the first and "best") has less gain but more accurate color reproduction and more ambient light rejection. It also has the widest viewing angles.
> 2. The 2 and 3 have scratch resistance properties which impacts image a bit and are intended to be used in indoor and outdoor environments.
> 
> Long story short for HT go with the AEON CLR, not the CLR 2 or 3.
> 
> 
> 
> https://elitescreens.com/images/download/material/ComparisonTables/CLR_Materials_Comp.pdf


I want the extra 5”!


----------



## mcollin6

mcollin6 said:


> I want the extra 5”!


I have been waiting a while for the CLR 3 screen to come out. I currently have a Cinegrey 3D screen that works great with my long throw projector, but a change to UST will require a new screen. I need the extra 5” of diagonal to hit the 30 degree viewing angle, and the 25% price discount won’t hurt either. 5 degree reduction in viewing angle won’t hurt, and as far as I can tell, the only screen that was certified to be neutral in color was the CLR 2 according to their matrix.

BTW, things have changed with their matrix. Here’s the one that they had earlier in the year that included pricing.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Mark Henninger said:


> I think you'll find this helpful...
> 
> View attachment 3042225


***Mark - great diagram and very helpful. Every UST model should have a diagram like this. It really helps you decide the type of stand or cabinet you use with your UST projector. And, it really helps clarify the distance from the wall to the front of the projector and how deep your stand or cabinet needs to be based on the projector’s depth.


----------



## Ricoflashback

mcollin6 said:


> View attachment 3042377
> 
> 
> I have been waiting a while for the CLR 3 screen to come out. I currently have a Cinegrey 3D screen that works great with my long throw projector, but a change to UST will require a new screen. I need the extra 5” of diagonal to hit the 30 degree viewing angle, and the 25% price discount won’t hurt either. 5 degree reduction in viewing angle won’t hurt, and as far as I can tell, the only screen that was certified to be neutral in color was the CLR 2 according to their matrix.
> 
> BTW, things have changed with their matrix. Here’s the one that they had earlier in the year that included pricing.
> 
> View attachment 3042377


***So what is the most important factor in choosing an ALR screen for a UST projector? Ambient light rejection? ISF certification? How can you tell which screen has the best pop for colors plus the best blacks you can get at the best price? I’m sure most of these ALR screens will be much better than a regular screen but is there any way to differentiate them?


----------



## Chirosamsung

Could the projector not go BEHIND the centre? That’s what I’m thinking about doing from my pics on last page since the projector is small and doesn’t need to be far from wall....?


----------



## Ricoflashback

Chirosamsung said:


> Why not just put it BEHIND centre speaker. That’s what I’m thinking about doing....
> View attachment 3042265
> View attachment 3042265
> View attachment 3042267
> View attachment 3042265
> View attachment 3042267
> View attachment 3042268
> View attachment 3042265
> View attachment 3042267
> View attachment 3042268
> View attachment 3042265
> View attachment 3042267
> View attachment 3042268
> View attachment 3042265
> View attachment 3042268


***That won't work for a UST projector. BUT...it got me to thinking about getting a lower cabinet or stand and building a 11" rectangular shelf, so to speak, that will go over my large center speaker with the UST being on top. That would be the best of both worlds - - excellent sound with my center speaker as high as it can get with the vertical offset of 13" or so where the UST PJ bottom of the screen will clear 41" in height to accommodate clearing my 40" Studio 60's front speakers.


----------



## plain fan

And exactly why can't you place the center channel in front of the projector, or in other words place the projector behind the center channel?


----------



## santiagodraco

Ricoflashback said:


> ***So what is the most important factor in choosing an ALR screen for a UST projector? Ambient light rejection? ISF certification? How can you tell which screen has the best pop for colors plus the best blacks you can get at the best price? I’m sure most of these ALR screens will be much better than a regular screen but is there any way to differentiate them?


I'd think it's situational. If you plan to watch during the day, or with a lot of ambient light, and you are not in a dedicated HT, then I'd think that ALR and viewing angle are the primary factors.

In my discussion with Elite Screens I was told that they have all 3 of the screens up in their demo showroom and the CLR 1 provides the best picture of the 3. I can't verify this of course.


----------



## 1nquisitive

mcollin6 said:


> Here’s the Elite Screen ALR info for the next year or so...
> 
> 
> 
> https://elitescreens.com/images/download/material/ComparisonTables/CLR_Materials_Comp.pdf


Thank you!


----------



## imagic

plain fan said:


> And exactly why can't you place the center channel in front of the projector, or in other words place the projector behind the center channel?


The ultra short throw ratio of this unit makes it possible, I see zero issues with putting a center on a stand in front of the PJ. The even with the projector, the back of speaker itself would only be a couple feet out from the wall, which in many cases is exactly appropriate placement.
.


----------



## osifer

I definitely prefer the look of the LG HU85LA, but love the lower input lag & reduced throw distance. 

Maybe a little sale and it’ll be in the $5k range. 

Glad to see more manufacturers getting into the UST market. It’s heating up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Walter

@Mark Henninger 

For a walkout basement entertainment space with limited light control other than decorative curtains, would you recommend the picture quality of this Samsung+UST Screen or a Sony 295 with the Seymour 1.2 black screen that you have. 

Use cases are football and hockey games, pixar movies, Netflix and general entertainment with company.

Screen size plan would be 16:9 120-130"

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Chirosamsung

Ricoflashback said:


> ***That won't work for a UST projector. BUT...it got me to thinking about getting a lower cabinet or stand and building a 11" rectangular shelf, so to speak, that will go over my large center speaker with the UST being on top. That would be the best of both worlds - - excellent sound with my center speaker as high as it can get with the vertical offset of 13" or so where the UST PJ bottom of the screen will clear 41" in height to accommodate clearing my 40" Studio 60's front speakers.


I don’t see any reason that you have articulated WHY it can’t go behind a sealed centre speaker? Seems like enough room...

can the reviewer say?


----------



## Shooter41

Chirosamsung said:


> I don’t see any reason that you have articulated WHY it can’t go behind a sealed centre speaker? Seems like enough room...
> 
> can the reviewer say?


He did in post #122


----------



## Chirosamsung

Gotcha-that makes it great for people not wanting to change their AV unit setup with an existing centre speaker since it can tuck behind it and not be far from the wall


----------



## Ricoflashback

Chirosamsung said:


> I don’t see any reason that you have articulated WHY it can’t go behind a sealed centre speaker? Seems like enough room...
> 
> can the reviewer say?


***Sorry. My mistake. I was thinking you meant the center behind the projector. I read it wrong. Aesthetic wise - to me, having a stand in front of the projector doesn’t look great. It will definitely work but not visually appealing. With a large and deep center - - there aren’t many elegant solutions with a UST setup. Especially if you want to keep your center speaker higher up. I was able to find a 60” wide, open TV stand with three shelves where the second shelf is tall enough to hold my 10” height and 16.5” depth center speaker about 15” off the ground (bottom of speaker) with the top of the speaker at 25”.


----------



## aerodynamics

plain fan said:


> And exactly why can't you place the center channel in front of the projector, or in other words place the projector behind the center channel?


There's no reason why you can't as long as your stand/console is deep enough to accommodate both. That's exactly what I'm doing with my UST. The only problem is this might put the center channel more forward that the L/R speakers but your receiver should be able to compensate for that.


----------



## imagic

Jim Walter said:


> @Mark Henninger
> 
> For a walkout basement entertainment space with limited light control other than decorative curtains, would you recommend the picture quality of this Samsung+UST Screen or a Sony 295 with the Seymour 1.2 black screen that you have.
> 
> Use cases are football and hockey games, pixar movies, Netflix and general entertainment with company.
> 
> Screen size plan would be 16:9 120-130"
> 
> Thanks
> Jim


It depends on how much light gets in, but overall the Sony is at a disadvantage because of its limited brightness. So, Samsung + UST screen in the use case you describe.


----------



## newtophoto

I'm thinking about diving in the world of projectors and looking at this one. I have no idea what to look for in terms of screens. Is elite a good brand or is there another brand I should look at?


----------



## Chirosamsung

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Sorry. My mistake. I was thinking you meant the center behind the projector. I read it wrong. Aesthetic wise - to me, having a stand in front of the projector doesn’t look great. It will definitely work but not visually appealing. With a large and deep center - - there aren’t many elegant solutions with a UST setup. Especially if you want to keep your center speaker higher up. I was able to find a 60” wide, open TV stand with three shelves where the second shelf is tall enough to hold my 10” height and 16.5” depth center speaker about 15” off the ground (bottom of speaker) with the top of the speaker at 25”.


i think visually it would actually be better to hide the projector behind a centre speaker (22 inches wide and 10 inches high) and it leaves 6 more inches behind the speaker to put the projector.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Chirosamsung said:


> i think visually it would actually be better to hide the projector behind a centre speaker (22 inches wide and 10 inches high) and it leaves 6 more inches behind the speaker to put the projector.


***Thanks. My center speaker is 16.5” deep, 37.5” wide and ported in addition to being 10” in height. It weighs 70 lbs. That would require a really, really deep cabinet or stand. I’ll be able to place other components on the top shelf and the massive Paradigm CC-690 on the 2nd shelf. That way, I won’t have to pay for a custom stand and it won’t stick out as much. I’ve looked at a lot of potential solutions including flat wall speakers like the MartinLogan SLM line. But that’s a huge trade off on soundstage and sound quality so I’ll roll with my Paradigm Studio 60’s and CC-690 center. Thanks again for your posts.


----------



## Ricoflashback

newtophoto said:


> I'm thinking about diving in the world of projectors and looking at this one. I have no idea what to look for in terms of screens. Is elite a good brand or is there another brand I should look at?


***Earlier in the thread - - some great information and detailed posts on Elite Screens and ALR choices. I think the first questions are how much light in the room (controlled?) and how much off angle viewing. Without any doubt, IMHO, any ALR screen should be better than a standard screen.


----------



## newtophoto

thank you I will check previous postings. The room would be in the main living room, so there would be lots of ambient light during the day with non black out curtains. Off angle viewing isn't too important for me.


----------



## newtophoto

delete


----------



## newtophoto

santiagodraco said:


> Ok, an update on the EliteScreens AEON series screens. First off the CLR (not the CLR 2 or the CLR 3) is the "top of the line" CLR screen from ES. The 2 and the 3 are progressively more affordable. The picture quality, based on my discussion with ES, is best on the CLR. Gain isn't the only factor in other words.
> 
> They shared with me a matrix of the line for you all to see to understand the differences. I'm glad as I don't feel like I need to return my screen  A couple of things to note:
> 1. The regular CLR (the first and "best") has less gain but more accurate color reproduction and more ambient light rejection. It also has the widest viewing angles.
> 2. The 2 and 3 have scratch resistance properties which impacts image a bit and are intended to be used in indoor and outdoor environments.
> 
> Long story short for HT go with the AEON CLR, not the CLR 2 or 3.
> 
> 
> 
> https://elitescreens.com/images/download/material/ComparisonTables/CLR_Materials_Comp.pdf


Is this the best one to get for image quality in a bright room?









Aeon CLR® Series


Elite Screens offers an ALR UST projector screen, which provides a wide viewing angle, neutral color, and enhanced picture contrast in a theater-grade image.




elitescreens.com





Thank you


----------



## Knolly

Currently cross-shopping the LSP9T with the LG HU85LA. What's everyone's inclination on the two?

LG has shorter throw which is a plus. I also really value a small offset (height from projector to picture) which I know the LG has but I haven't found any info on the Samsung.

Has anyone seen the dimensions of the Samsung anywhere?

Samsung has the game mode but if that isn't a huge concern is there any reason to go for the Samsung over the LG?


----------



## Javs

Knolly said:


> Currently cross-shopping the LSP9T with the LG HU85LA. What's everyone's inclination on the two?
> 
> LG has shorter throw which is a plus. I also really value a small offset (height from projector to picture) which I know the LG has but I haven't found any info on the Samsung.
> 
> Has anyone seen the dimensions of the Samsung anywhere?
> 
> Samsung has the game mode but if that isn't a huge concern is there any reason to go for the Samsung over the LG?


Does the LG reach 100% Rec2020 colour? Thats not a small deal. Thats a big deal.


----------



## ohtoulouse

Hello, this LSP9 is perhaps the best projector . But to have a good image you must have a CLR screen (for UST projector)
I read the samsung web site. And there's no CLR screen or ALR screen to purchase.
Question : have you a adress for a 130 " CLR screen with 0.6 gain. 
thanks


----------



## newtophoto

SanDiegoGuy said:


> If it has 3D, then it would be icing on the cake.
> 
> Since it still does not have native 4K, the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES native 4K laser projector is still the king of laser UST.
> 
> There need to be a company that can produce a laser NATIVE 4K UST projector (with 3D capability) to compete with the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES to bring its price down from $15,000 so more people can afford it.


is native 4k vs pixel shift 4k noticeably different?


----------



## bdht

newtophoto said:


> is native 4k vs pixel shift 4k noticeably different?


yes, the shifting overlaps the pixels, but vs 1080p it can provide reduced screen door effect and increased resolution.


----------



## Bryn23

The UST is looking like a great option for me next year to allow me to go to a bigger screen in room that has quite bit of light that has ruled out projectors

Im thinking i would have to replace my centre speaker, and use a in wall solution, not a hard job to do, just striping a bit of the plasterboard, throwing in a lintel and using some studs to box up the wall. (i am a Cabinetmaker/Shop fitter, so i'm use to doing this type of work)


It would look better than trying to shoehorn and centre and the UST together on an entertainment unit.

It's going to be interesting to see how this UST line up will look in the next few years, very exciting indeed, even my wife is onboard with the idea....


----------



## santiagodraco

newtophoto said:


> Is this the best one to get for image quality in a bright room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeon CLR® Series
> 
> 
> Elite Screens offers an ALR UST projector screen, which provides a wide viewing angle, neutral color, and enhanced picture contrast in a theater-grade image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elitescreens.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


That is my understanding, yes. It has the highest ambient light rejection and the best UST surface projection (if I'm using the terminology correctly) along with the best viewing angle. 

Give them a call. They may have to ring back but they were super helpful when I discussed it with them.


----------



## ashvash

Hoping for a holiday sale on the LSP9t, or maybe Costco will come thru. I don't know if I'll have any money left over for a screen, plan to project on white wall. Get some dark curtains kinda thing. At night, it will be totally dark anyway.. if you're laughing, I can understand 

But I cant justify spending $2k on a screen 🤷‍♂️

How would it look on a white wall in the night with no lights..?.


----------



## Run&Gun

I have my UST projector(~13.5" deep) directly behind my Paradigm center ch. on top of my cabinet(just a hair under 21" deep). The center hangs over the front just a little.


----------



## Bytehoven

ashvash said:


> Hoping for a holiday sale on the LSP9t, or maybe Costco will come thru. I don't know if I'll have any money left over for a screen, plan to project on white wall. Get some dark curtains kinda thing. At night, it will be totally dark anyway.. if you're laughing, I can understand
> 
> But I cant justify spending $2k on a screen 🤷‍♂️
> 
> How would it look on a white wall in the night with no lights..?.


I lived with projecting onto a white wall for several months. It can work. One upgrade that can benefit the experience is to paint the area outside the screen a darker color. I went with flat black, but you could do something more stylish with a deep blue, brown, red, really anything that can provide some contrast.

The screen area you'll want a flat white. You might check out the DIY screen area of the forums for tips on specific brand paints people use to create custom screens.

No laughing here. Good luck making things work till you can add a screen to your setup


----------



## mcollin6

Knolly said:


> Currently cross-shopping the LSP9T with the LG HU85LA. What's everyone's inclination on the two?
> 
> LG has shorter throw which is a plus. I also really value a small offset (height from projector to picture) which I know the LG has but I haven't found any info on the Samsung.
> 
> Has anyone seen the dimensions of the Samsung anywhere?
> 
> Samsung has the game mode but if that isn't a huge concern is there any reason to go for the Samsung over the LG?


Where did you see that the throw ratio is less for the LG? The throw ratio that I have seen published is 0.19 for LG and this one is at 0.189 based on the info that I have seen online. Maybe the info that I have is wrong, but to me, that is pretty much the same. Can you share?


----------



## Knolly

mcollin6 said:


> Where did you see that the throw ratio is less for the LG? The throw ratio that I have seen published is 0.19 for LG and this one is at 0.189 based on the info that I have seen online. Maybe the info that I have is wrong, but to me, that is pretty much the same. Can you share?


Not sure of the exact throw ratio, but according to this image on Samsung's site,100 inch image from 4.45 inches from wall 120 inch image from 7.72 inches from wall. Per LG, the HU85LA gets 100 inch image from 3.9 inches from wall 120 inch image from 7.2 inches from wall.

The LG isn't SIGNIFICANTLY shorter than the Samsung, especially in comparison to, for instance, the Optoma, but it's still a bit shorter.


----------



## ptoemmes

Run&Gun said:


> I have my UST projector(~13.5" deep) directly behind my Paradigm center ch. on top of my cabinet(just a hair under 21" deep). The center hangs over the front just a little.
> ...


Any impact on remote control function of the UST?


----------



## 1nquisitive

@Mark Henninger Hi, Mark. Do you have a digital copy of the projector's manual? The Samsung site doesn't seem to have it up yet. I'm looking for the maximum frame rate for common resolutions.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## imagic

1nquisitive said:


> @Mark Henninger Hi, Mark. Do you have a digital copy of the projector's manual? The Samsung site doesn't seem to have it up yet. I'm looking for the maximum frame rate for common resolutions.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


I do not have a manual, AFAIK none exists yet, and I asked for the same info, but I don't have that.


----------



## mprother

Mark Henninger said:


> Yeah, if you have a dedicated, blacked-out theater, then native contrast is king. Sony & JVC native 4K long throw projectors will outperform it, in contrast anyhow. But there likely would be some content where the Samsung pulls ahead with its wide gamut.


Hi Mark, I was wondering what is meant by native contrast here? Are you referring to the Dynamic contrast, or ANSI contrast? It seems that neither the Samsung, Sony, or Samsung specify the ANSI contrast so if that is the case the only way to verify/compare picture quality would be a side by side setup with the correct screen for each projector. If I understood your review you did not have a proper UST ALR screen for this projector setup yet which should play a big roll in the perceived contrast of the setup. 

Do you think you would be able to make some sort of comparison when you receive the Espon UST ALR screen? Or do you all ready know that the blacks on the Samsung are not as black as the Sony/JVC?

Thanks,
-Mike


----------



## Run&Gun

ptoemmes said:


> Any impact on remote control function of the UST?


I bought a small IR repeater system off of Amazon. If you zoom in on the middle shelf, you can see the receiver eye attached to my old Apple TV that's to the right of my new one(seemed like a good idea to secure and hide it).

Oddly enough, though, if you're only using the LG remote, it works via RF* except* for the ON/OFF commands, which are IR only. For every other command you can point it out the window, at your head or even hold it under a blanket and it still works.


----------



## uuukung

One of the port of this projector support eARC so this mean it is HDMI 2.1?


----------



## mcollin6

Knolly said:


> Not sure of the exact throw ratio, but according to this image on Samsung's site,100 inch image from 4.45 inches from wall 120 inch image from 7.72 inches from wall. Per LG, the HU85LA gets 100 inch image from 3.9 inches from wall 120 inch image from 7.2 inches from wall.
> 
> The LG isn't SIGNIFICANTLY shorter than the Samsung, especially in comparison to, for instance, the Optoma, but it's still a bit shorter.


Throw ratio is measures from the lens. This just means the Samsung projector itself is slightly smaller than the LG.


----------



## zark1213

Does LSP9T really have 3 lasers I mean R, G and B? How did they achieve this in such a small size box (in comparison with LG HU85LA)?
And would like to see side by side review with HU85LA, which was known as the best UST under $10K.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Run&Gun said:


> I have my UST projector(~13.5" deep) directly behind my Paradigm center ch. on top of my cabinet(just a hair under 21" deep). The center hangs over the front just a little.
> 
> View attachment 3042999
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043001


***Looks like that will work but form factor wise, it's a little kludgy. Also - - my Paradigm center CC-690 has a bass port on the back and I thought you are supposed to have some space behind it. I'll probably try this stand with my center speaker in the middle. The middle shelf is 10.5" in height and the stand is 16" deep by 25 5/8" high by 60" wide. My center speaker angles up so while not at ear level, it should be high enough off the ground (13" to the bottom and 23" to the top of speaker) to work. I'll be able to place my AVR to the left of the projector and my Blu-ray player to the right. My Roku Ultra player and cable STB can be next to the center speaker and I'll still have room for components on the bottom shelf.

With a 50" height screen and a 11" to 13" vertical offset (to the bottom of the screen) - that will fit a normal 8 foot ceiling. I considered flat speakers like the Martin Logan SLM XL line but that would be giving up a lot in sound versus my Paradigm Studio 60's V.5 and CC-690 center speaker. Thanks to everyone who provided ideas on how to incorporate your speakers for a UST setup.


----------



## krebnarb

Regarding media console, I'm thinking of building this myself, to hold the UST projector flush, with room underneath it for a center channel. Looks to be aluminum extrusion 80/20 construction, with wood panels hanging from it. Should be a fun project








Salamander Designs Oslo 245 (Black Oak, Black Glass Doors)


Custom cabinet for LG HU85LA 4K Ultra Short Throw laser projector




www.crutchfield.com


----------



## Run&Gun

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Looks like that will work but form factor wise, it's a little kludgy. Also - - my Paradigm center CC-690 has a bass port on the back and I thought you are supposed to have some space behind it. I'll probably try this stand with my center speaker in the middle. The middle shelf is 10.5" in height and the stand is 16" deep by 25 5/8" high by 60" wide. My center speaker angles up so while not at ear level, it should be high enough off the ground (13" to the bottom and 23" to the top of speaker) to work. I'll be able to place my AVR to the left of the projector and my Blu-ray player to the right. My Roku Ultra player and cable STB can be next to the center speaker and I'll still have room for components on the bottom shelf.
> 
> With a 50" height screen and a 11" to 13" vertical offset (to the bottom of the screen) - that will fit a normal 8 foot ceiling. I considered flat speakers like the Martin Logan SLM XL line but that would be giving up a lot in sound versus my Paradigm Studio 60's V.5 and CC-690 center speaker. Thanks to everyone who provided ideas on how to incorporate your speakers for a UST setup.
> 
> View attachment 3043754


The 8‘ ceiling thing was one of my concerns, too. I had no intentions of getting a new cabinet, so the projectors height was fixed. Fortunately, the screen just made It, but did have to come off of the wall slightly to clear the crown molding, though.


----------



## Ricoflashback

krebnarb said:


> Regarding media console, I'm thinking of building this myself, to hold the UST projector flush, with room underneath it for a center channel. Looks to be aluminum extrusion 80/20 construction, with wood panels hanging from it. Should be a fun project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salamander Designs Oslo 245 (Black Oak, Black Glass Doors)
> 
> 
> Custom cabinet for LG HU85LA 4K Ultra Short Throw laser projector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crutchfield.com


***Yes, of all the cabinets I've researched, Salamander seems to have the best solutions for a large center speaker. I was considering the Salamander Synergy 248 but the more I thought about it, $1.8K is a lot of money for a cabinet where I'd still have to add fans to cool any components (mostly AVR) inside the cabinet. If you have the technical, wood working skills - - you could certainly build a custom cabinet or stand that would work ideal for your setup. Let's us know on your progress and pics of the final product. Who knows - - you might be able to start a cottage business! 😁


----------



## Run&Gun

krebnarb said:


> Regarding media console, I'm thinking of building this myself, to hold the UST projector flush, with room underneath it for a center channel. Looks to be aluminum extrusion 80/20 construction, with wood panels hanging from it. Should be a fun project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salamander Designs Oslo 245 (Black Oak, Black Glass Doors)
> 
> 
> Custom cabinet for LG HU85LA 4K Ultra Short Throw laser projector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crutchfield.com


If building from scratch, I’d make it large enough to put the projector underneath so that the top of the projector is flush with the top of cabinet(like the Salamander), but I’d also try to make the entire thing deep enough so that the center channel could sit on top and clear the projector lens, so that the center channel is much higher. The centers seem to be very close to the floor with the SD cabinets.


----------



## Htrdln

The .66 chip has been out for a while and has received no love from you all.. guess Samsung is still paying of reviewers.


----------



## bdht

zark1213 said:


> Does LSP9T really have 3 lasers I mean R, G and B? How did they achieve this in such a small size box (in comparison with LG HU85LA)?
> And would like to see side by side review with HU85LA, which was known as the best UST under $10K.


look to projectorjunkies and cine4home in the future for teardowns.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Run&Gun said:


> The 8‘ ceiling thing was one of my concerns, too. I had no intentions of getting a new cabinet, so the projectors height was fixed. Fortunately, the screen just made It, but did have to come off of the wall slightly to clear the crown molding, though.


***How high is your ceiling? Also - - I can understand not wanting to buy a new cabinet. Luckily, the stand that I am looking at is around $140. Not real expensive but it should work. What is the height of your current cabinet where your UST projector is? And the height of your screen? 

Lastly - - with a 60" stand, I thought this was a great way to hide the cords. You might need two of them but it's an inexpensive solution. Made for "desks" but it will work with any 60" open stand. 



https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Privacy-Management-Organizer-Sleeve/dp/B07D1HGXDG/ref=asc_df_B07D1HGXDG/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=242045434535&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10312441122347270939&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9028716&hvtargid=pla-491771447943&th=1


----------



## Ricoflashback

Run&Gun said:


> If building from scratch, I’d make it large enough to put the projector underneath so that the top of the projector is flush with the top of cabinet(like the Salamander), but I’d also try to make the entire thing deep enough so that the center channel could sit on top and clear the projector lens, so that the center channel is much higher. The centers seem to be very close to the floor with the SD cabinets.


***That's a great idea. There are custom Epson and Hisense cabinets that do the exact thing you are talking about building but they are outrageously priced - $3K and up. (Salamander products, again.) This gives me an idea to have a cabinet made, albeit at a much lower cost. If you will have components in the stand, make sure to drill holes or areas where you can install fans. (AVR, primarily.)

Plus - - a deep enough cabinet to clear the projector lens with your center speaker on top. And...maybe a small hole on the back (to the right or left of the UST area) and the top of the cabinet (behind your center speaker and in front of you UST projector for you center speaker connections. Also - - you'd need to make sure there is ample ventilation where the UST projector sits. I'm not sure if these UST projectors vent out the side, top or rear.


----------



## 1nquisitive

Well, I bought the LSP9T. Here's hoping it doesn't disappoint. (I get a nice discount because I work for a Samsung subsidiary).

Next, I need to decide on which Aeon CLR screen type I'm going to get. I heard from another poster that CLR 3 may release this month, and I like its specs.

All suggestions welcome.


----------



## Anand Patel

Mark Henninger said:


> Yeah, if you have a dedicated, blacked-out theater, then native contrast is king. Sony & JVC native 4K long throw projectors will outperform it, in contrast anyhow. But there likely would be some content where the Samsung pulls ahead with its wide gamut.


If you were building a new, dark theater -- would this projector be a consideration given it's native support for HDR10+? Or is the NX-7 still king in this price bracket? HDR seems like such an important feature . . . I'm having the electrician wire 2 sets of HDMI cables + power + conduit -- one at 15 feet for the NX-7, and one at 2 feet for this and the USTs to come. NX-7 plus StudioTek G4 130 microperf seemed like such an easy decision, now these lasers confuse things.


----------



## Run&Gun

Ricoflashback said:


> ***How high is your ceiling? Also - - I can understand not wanting to buy a new cabinet. Luckily, the stand that I am looking at is around $140. Not real expensive but it should work. What is the height of your current cabinet where your UST projector is? And the height of your screen?
> 
> Lastly - - with a 60" stand, I thought this was a great way to hide the cords. You might need two of them but it's an inexpensive solution. Made for "desks" but it will work with any 60" open stand.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Privacy-Management-Organizer-Sleeve/dp/B07D1HGXDG/ref=asc_df_B07D1HGXDG/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=242045434535&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=10312441122347270939&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9028716&hvtargid=pla-491771447943&th=1


My ceiling is 8', also. Cabinet is just under 21" tall and the screen is a little over 59" high(frame)(120" diag). The top edge of the screen frame is only ~1.25" below the ceiling. My installers actually ended up screwing the mounting brackets into the bottom of the crown molding and because the back of the screen/screen frame is angled, it worked with the angle of the crown molding, so we didn't have to mount the screen as far off of the wall as I initially thought. I originally thought it was going to have to be at least 2"-2.5" off the wall to clear, but it actually ended up being less than 1" off the wall from the very back and they only had to make two small non-load bearing spacers to put at the bottom between the screen and wall to square it.


----------



## Run&Gun

Ricoflashback said:


> ***That's a great idea. There are custom Epson and Hisense cabinets that do the exact thing you are talking about building but they are outrageously priced - $3K and up. (Salamander products, again.) This gives me an idea to have a cabinet made, albeit at a much lower cost. If you will have components in the stand, make sure to drill holes or areas where you can install fans. (AVR, primarily.)
> 
> Plus - - a deep enough cabinet to clear the projector lens with your center speaker on top. And...maybe a small hole on the back (to the right or left of the UST area) and the top of the cabinet (behind your center speaker and in front of you UST projector for you center speaker connections. Also - - you'd need to make sure there is ample ventilation where the UST projector sits. I'm not sure if these UST projectors vent out the side, top or rear.
> 
> View attachment 3043853
> View attachment 3043856


I work in television and production, so I'm familiar with and used to paying crazy prices for seemingly simple things, but some of the component/equipment cabinets are just stupidly priced. Like the SD UST cabinets. You're paying for a name and some styling. The engineering is dead simple. There's also just no real economy of scale or competition, either. And it doesn't help that the market segment is largely made up of people with (presumably) lots of disposable income who won't think twice about spending that kind of money. The logic probably goes along the lines of, "The customers are putting $10K-$20K+ in components in these cabinets, so they won't balk at spending another $3K-$5K for said cabinet".

Not sure about the others, but my LG exhausts to the right and intakes on the left. I presume a lot of others are similar(maybe flip-flopping which is exhaust and intake), because they seem to have speakers mounted in the front, as well.


----------



## bennutt

If the lag time for this was in the 20's I'd buy it tomorrow. Seems to check every box except speed.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***I know this is a subjective question, but at more than double the cost of, say, a VAVA 4K UST (or other UST projectors in the same class,) is this triple laser projector that much better, PQ wise, than less expensive alternatives? Is the juice worth the extra $$$ squeeze? I know Mark has both projectors so I'd value his opinion and anyone else who ends up buying this PJ and who came from a previous UST setup. Also - - for me, a white projector is not an option. Why Samsung doesn't have color options is beyond me but I'd have no interest in trying to find a "skin" to cover it. Especially at this price.


----------



## Bryn23

I guess in time we will see more affordable cabinets designed for UST, as most of us have a decent size centre speaker to utilise and have no need for the UST speaker.

I'll be making my own if i do end up with a UST, as i am a cabinetmaker, that makes fine furniture, so its not a hard job, just time consuming.

Its not a hard job to wire in 12 volt fans for cooling, although you need to spend the extra coin on quiet MagLev fans and add a voltage speed controller for extra noise control


----------



## jimmyp1974

Does the LS7T the ‘entry level’ model have the frame by frame tone mapping like the LS9T? Just to know. Thank you!


----------



## Ricoflashback

jimmyp1974 said:


> Does the LS7T the ‘entry level’ model have the frame by frame tone mapping like the LS9T? Just to know. Thank you!


***I couldn’t find much detail on the LSP7T but since this projector is priced much lower (MRSP $3,499) - and is a single laser meant to compete with the VAVA’s and Optoma’s of the world, I doubt it.


----------



## krebnarb

1nquisitive said:


> Well, I bought the LSP9T. Here's hoping it doesn't disappoint. (I get a nice discount because I work for a Samsung subsidiary).
> 
> Next, I need to decide on which Aeon CLR screen type I'm going to get. I heard from another poster that CLR 3 may release this month, and I like its specs.
> 
> All suggestions welcome.


awww shiieet jealous! I'm waiting on a new house to be completed, and I designed it with a wall for a 100" UST short throw. I was set on buying the HiSense Dual laser system, but now that this is out, it is the clear winner. Looking to pull the trigger in the next couple of weeks. congrats! any pics?


----------



## krebnarb

Mark Henninger said:


> I think you'll find this helpful...
> 
> View attachment 3042225


This is very helpful! Do you happen to also have the dimensions for the LSP9T unit itself? I'm trying to CAD up a cabinet for this thing


----------



## RussJE

Not sure if anyone saw this review but it has a lot of the specs listed. Answered my question about ceiling mount. I hope it is okay to post a link to another review site. If not, I apologize and will delete.









Samsung Premiere LSP9T review: A feature-rich 4K HDR10/HDR10+/HLG laser projector


Our Samsung Premiere LSP9T review looks at a laser 4K projector that features HDR/HDR10+/HLG support, a 40W speaker system, and a slew of smart TV features.




techaeris.com


----------



## Mikenificent1

Mark Henninger said:


> Yeah, if you have a dedicated, blacked-out theater, then native contrast is king. Sony & JVC native 4K long throw projectors will outperform it, in contrast anyhow. But there likely would be some content where the Samsung pulls ahead with its wide gamut.


How big of a difference in black level in a dedicated theater on a real screen like a Studiotek100? Same question for sharpness and clarity, does the Samsung have an advantage in this regard?

I see it has motorized focus and size, does it have lens memory?


----------



## cyrilp

Any idea why the 2,000,000:1 Dynamic contrast doesn't work in hdr ? 
this is really annoying as most of the content is now hdr....


----------



## imagic

Mikenificent1 said:


> How big of a difference in black level in a dedicated theater on a real screen like a Studiotek100? Same question for sharpness and clarity, does the Samsung have an advantage in this regard?
> 
> I see it has motorized focus and size, does it have lens memory?


How big a difference? I'm not going to be the one to quantify it, subjectively I'd say not much difference unless you have a really blacked out theater and a particularly good home theater projector. I would not consider any UST as a direct replacement for a long throw, native 4K, dedicated home theater projector.

Sharpness and clarity? It does not have an advantage over the lenses found on flagship class native 4K home theater projectors. But there could be some discussion of motion resolution and how well this Samsung handles it. But nothing I can quantify, just my impression. It does not lack for sharpness or clarity, for most applications.


No lens memory. No motorized zoom. Just focus, which is "set it and forget it".


----------



## ProjectionHead

krebnarb said:


> awww shiieet jealous! I'm waiting on a new house to be completed, and I designed it with a wall for a 100" UST short throw. I was set on buying the HiSense Dual laser system, but now that this is out, it is the clear winner. Looking to pull the trigger in the next couple of weeks. congrats! any pics?


The Hisense dual laser is so great, I'm disappointed they discontinued it without having their new tri-chroma unit ready.
I've got the Hisense Dual Laser 100" in our demo room as well as the LG HU85LA, both new Samsung units and The Optoma P2 & Cinemax Pro.
When using a UST ALR screen (similar structure to the Elite CLR, but with sharper fins for a clearer picture) there is no laser speckle issues with the Hisense, a little with the LG and none with any of the single laser units. The triple laser Samsung however does show speckles on this type of screen, but not nearly to the same degree as on a traditional reference surface (as tested by @Aztar35 who borrowed our LSP9T - New Projectors 2020). Granted my unit is a pre production piece so I am not sure if any different with the models to hit customer's hands but I imagine this aspect would be the same.
I will be doing more tests with different materials and should have my production units in next week; I'd like to hold off until I receive those so we are testing the exact same items that will end up in the market,


----------



## ProjectionHead

Mikenificent1 said:


> How big of a difference in black level in a dedicated theater on a real screen like a Studiotek100? Same question for sharpness and clarity, does the Samsung have an advantage in this regard?
> 
> I see it has motorized focus and size, does it have lens memory?


@Aztar35 tested out my unit in his theater on a Stewart Neve surface and shares some thoughts in this thread: New Projectors 2020

No lens memory as this is not really intended to be moved/use various screen sizes.


----------



## 1nquisitive

krebnarb said:


> awww shiieet jealous! I'm waiting on a new house to be completed, and I designed it with a wall for a 100" UST short throw. I was set on buying the HiSense Dual laser system, but now that this is out, it is the clear winner. Looking to pull the trigger in the next couple of weeks. congrats! any pics?


Will definitely share once it arrives, and everything is set up! From the website, it looks like the actual release date (to ship) still isn't until the 16th of October . . . I hate waiting


----------



## ProjectionHead

ProjectionHead said:


> The Hisense dual laser is so great, I'm disappointed they discontinued it without having their new tri-chroma unit ready.
> I've got the Hisense Dual Laser 100" in our demo room as well as the LG HU85LA, both new Samsung units and The Optoma P2 & Cinemax Pro.
> When using a UST ALR screen (similar structure to the Elite CLR, but with sharper fins for a clearer picture) there is no laser speckle issues with the Hisense, a little with the LG and none with any of the single laser units. The triple laser Samsung however does show speckled on this type of screen, but not nearly to the same degree as on a traditional reference surface (as tested by @Aztar35 who borrowed our LSP9T - New Projectors 2020). Granted my unit is a pre production piece so I am not sure if any different with the models to hit customer's hands but I imagine this aspect would be the same.
> I will be doing more tests with different materials and should have my production units in next week; I'd like to hold off until I receive those so we are testing the exact same items that will end up in the market,


Update - We just tested the LSP9T with a sample of the Elite CLR 2 and the speckle was even more noticeable.


----------



## 1nquisitive

ProjectionHead said:


> Update - We just tested the LSP9T with a sample of the Elite CLR 2 and the speckle was even more noticeable.


Is this speckle something that is easy to photograph and share? I'm still new to projectors, and I am not familiar with this issue.


----------



## krebnarb

ProjectionHead said:


> Update - We just tested the LSP9T with a sample of the Elite CLR 2 and the speckle was even more noticeable.


Awesome thanks for taking the time to do the comparisons and for reporting back, much appreciated! The comparisons between the other projectors was also very helpful. By speckles I assume you're talking about interference patterns generated by the lasers? Is it like when you shine a red laser pointer on your hand, you kind of see fine speckles dancing around? Is it noticeable at ~8-10ft viewing distance or only visible if you look up close? This sounds like maybe a fundamental "feature" of a three laser system. The single laser with color wheel may "blur" out the speckles. Just a hypothesis. Also very interesting that it depends on the screen material. I plan on getting the Elite screens CLR. My understanding based on a previous post is that the CLR2 and soon to be released CLR3 screens are meant to be more budget friendly options, but the original CLR provides the best picture quality, is that right? Look forward to your review with the production unit!


----------



## plain fan

Thought I'd just mention that we shouldn't be very surprised by the inclusion of HDR10+ with a Samsung product. They're the driving force behind it and all of their sets have it. Hopefully we will see other projector manufacturers implement it, but figuring out DTM might be the first necessary step.


----------



## NJW111

Where are the LSP7T reviews? I've just started looking at getting an UST so don't normally follow them closely, but how long does it take for reviews of a new projector to come out?


----------



## Mikenificent1

Mark Henninger said:


> How big a difference? I'm not going to be the one to quantify it, subjectively I'd say not much difference unless you have a really blacked out theater and a particularly good home theater projector. I would not consider any UST as a direct replacement for a long throw, native 4K, dedicated home theater projector.
> 
> Sharpness and clarity? It does not have an advantage over the lenses found on flagship class native 4K home theater projectors. But there could be some discussion of motion resolution and how well this Samsung handles it. But nothing I can quantify, just my impression. It does not lack for sharpness or clarity, for most applications.
> 
> 
> No lens memory. No motorized zoom. Just focus, which is "set it and forget it".


Even though it has a lens disadvantage, I was hoping because it was a single chip .66 DLP without a color wheel, it was somehow sharper or as sharp.

That was very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## santiagodraco

ProjectionHead said:


> Update - We just tested the LSP9T with a sample of the Elite CLR 2 and the speckle was even more noticeable.


Given that the surface on the CLR 2 is different from the CLR (which is supposed to be "better" according to Elite Screens" I wonder if it would be present on the regular CLR, or as noticable.


----------



## toukko

ProjectionHead said:


> Update - We just tested the LSP9T with a sample of the Elite CLR 2 and the speckle was even more noticeable.


Can you by any chance do a test with the Grandview dynamique ?


----------



## MAttHEATLifer

ProjectionHead said:


> The Hisense dual laser is so great, I'm disappointed they discontinued it without having their new tri-chroma unit ready.
> I've got the Hisense Dual Laser 100" in our demo room as well as the LG HU85LA, both new Samsung units and The Optoma P2 & Cinemax Pro.
> When using a UST ALR screen (similar structure to the Elite CLR, but with sharper fins for a clearer picture) there is no laser speckle issues with the Hisense, a little with the LG and none with any of the single laser units. The triple laser Samsung however does show speckles on this type of screen, but not nearly to the same degree as on a traditional reference surface (as tested by @Aztar35 who borrowed our LSP9T - New Projectors 2020). Granted my unit is a pre production piece so I am not sure if any different with the models to hit customer's hands but I imagine this aspect would be the same.
> I will be doing more tests with different materials and should have my production units in next week; I'd like to hold off until I receive those so we are testing the exact same items that will end up in the market,


any idea when hisense tri laser is coming out ?


----------



## ProjectionHead

1nquisitive said:


> Is this speckle something that is easy to photograph and share? I'm still new to projectors, and I am not familiar with this issue.


I will try to take some photos next week when back in the office. They may be more pronounced for me as I was way closer to all screens than would be for actual viewing and was really looking for them. Going to have some people on the customer service and shipping roles in the company take a look (without knowing about the speckling) to see what they think.


----------



## ProjectionHead

MAttHEATLifer said:


> any idea when hisense tri laser is coming out ?


Supposedly Q1 of 2021. I should be getting a preview unit once they start making the rounds and will start up a thread.


----------



## ProjectionHead

toukko said:


> Can you by any chance do a test with the Grandview dynamique ?


There is speckle with the Dynamique as well. Much less than the Elite CLR 2, and it seemed like less than the CLR (1) and the Optoma ALR101. Seemed to be less speckle on the SI and Stewart options, but this is just what we perceived and did not test all at the same time. I was at Samsung's QA lab today where we tested some surfaces that I don't have in my demo room as well and I am hopefully going to be able to get more in depth with what we see with all of the surfaces they and I test.


----------



## ProjectionHead

santiagodraco said:


> Given that the surface on the CLR 2 is different from the CLR (which is supposed to be "better" according to Elite Screens" I wonder if it would be present on the regular CLR, or as noticable.


It is noticeable, but far more pronounced on the CLR 2 from what I saw.


----------



## ProjectionHead

NJW111 said:


> Where are the LSP7T reviews? I've just started looking at getting an UST so don't normally follow them closely, but how long does it take for reviews of a new projector to come out?


It is not shipping to end users yet so only professional reviewers and industry people have gotten their hands on them. We will hopefully be publishing an in depth review soon as well as comparing it to the similarly prices Optoma P2.


----------



## ProjectionHead

krebnarb said:


> Awesome thanks for taking the time to do the comparisons and for reporting back, much appreciated! The comparisons between the other projectors was also very helpful. By speckles I assume you're talking about interference patterns generated by the lasers? Is it like when you shine a red laser pointer on your hand, you kind of see fine speckles dancing around? Is it noticeable at ~8-10ft viewing distance or only visible if you look up close? This sounds like maybe a fundamental "feature" of a three laser system. The single laser with color wheel may "blur" out the speckles. Just a hypothesis. Also very interesting that it depends on the screen material. I plan on getting the Elite screens CLR. My understanding based on a previous post is that the CLR2 and soon to be released CLR3 screens are meant to be more budget friendly options, but the original CLR provides the best picture quality, is that right? Look forward to your review with the production unit!


It is a fundamental "feature" of the 3 laser system; no speckle at all from their single laser unit. I would describe it as "rainbow glitter" most visible on the brightest part of the image. When seated at a reasonable viewing distance it is FAR less noticeable, but when < 2 feet away it is obvious to me but I was specifically looking for it. My wife probably wouldn't even notice it at all unless I specifically pointed it out to her.

The CLR 2 & 3, are inferior from an ALR standpoint as well as price and possibly other aspects.
Elite’s Darkstar UST has the sharpest “ridges” out of all their surfaces for clearest image but I haven’t tested it with speckle yet.
Stewart and SI seemed to be much better (as expected) then Elite. Grandview too appeared to have less speckle then all Elite options. 
I’m hoping to be able to do some side by sides (need to get a 2nd lsp9t) and see how diff they look at same times instead of doing side by side and relying on memory.


----------



## Frohlich

ProjectionHead said:


> Some people* (cough cough)* may have it available for shipping sooner than others....


 Uh oh..do you have HT covid???


----------



## Aztar35

ProjectionHead said:


> It is a fundamental "feature" of the 3 laser system; no speckle at all from their single laser unit. I would describe it as "rainbow glitter" most visible on the brightest part of the image. When seated at a reasonable viewing distance it is FAR less noticeable, but when < 2 feet away it is obvious to me but I was specifically looking for it. My wife probably wouldn't even notice it at all unless I specifically pointed it out to her.


Hi, Brian.
What I wonder about is whether the full projection models will have:

1) dynamic Black on/off function in the menu
2) frame-by-frame tone mapping/dynamic tone mapping
3) the lasers cycle more rapidly than they did in the pre-production model, at least the one I demo'd?

Thanks.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Frohlich said:


> Uh oh..do you have HT covid???


Lol, time to quarantine with the big screen


----------



## Lynkage

Pardon my ignorance but, can you use an AT screen with a UST projector?


----------



## kraine

No and here is why :



Test écran CLR Fengmi Black Grid : l’avis de Grégory – – Le Blog de PHC –


----------



## Lygren

Sure you can use an AT screen, UST’s can even be used directly on a white wall... That French article concerns UST and ALR screens, in which case it is accurate you need a screen suited for that setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1nquisitive

ProjectionHead said:


> I will try to take some photos next week when back in the office. They may be more pronounced for me as I was way closer to all screens than would be for actual viewing and was really looking for them. Going to have some people on the customer service and shipping roles in the company take a look (without knowing about the speckling) to see what they think.


Excellent. Thank you for sharing. Looking forward to the outcome.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> The Hisense dual laser is so great, I'm disappointed they discontinued it without having their new tri-chroma unit ready.
> I've got the Hisense Dual Laser 100" in our demo room as well as the LG HU85LA, both new Samsung units and The Optoma P2 & Cinemax Pro.
> When using a UST ALR screen (similar structure to the Elite CLR, but with sharper fins for a clearer picture) there is no laser speckle issues with the Hisense, a little with the LG and none with any of the single laser units. The triple laser Samsung however does show speckles on this type of screen, but not nearly to the same degree as on a traditional reference surface (as tested by @Aztar35 who borrowed our LSP9T - New Projectors 2020). Granted my unit is a pre production piece so I am not sure if any different with the models to hit customer's hands but I imagine this aspect would be the same.
> I will be doing more tests with different materials and should have my production units in next week; I'd like to hold off until I receive those so we are testing the exact same items that will end up in the market,


***If I may ask - - do you work for Projectorscreen.com? Regarding the Hisense UST Projectors - - do you have the 100L5F setup? With the screen that accompanies it? How would you rate the screen compared to the Grandview Dynamique? It would be great if Hisense unbundled this projector from the screen. But I know it's a fixed 100" offer (no bigger, I believe?) 

Lastly - - lots of choices for UST Projectors from VAVA to Optoma to LG to Samsung. As I've stated before - - how much juice to the squeeze for a UST Projector that is $1K, $2K and $3K more expensive than the $2.8K to $3K models. In other words - - that much better? (Non-gamer question.)


----------



## ashvash

Is anyone interested in placing a group order and get some discount? I heard there is an EPP/edu program that Samsung has as well..


----------



## FriscoSteve

I apologize for the question, but I am new to the UST Projector world.I am trying to decide between an 85 inch QLED 4K vs getting the Samsung LSP7T UST. My question is can I set it up to do a 90-95 inch picture instead of the 120 inch? My family room wall doesn't have room for the picture being larger than that. Thanks


----------



## ProjectionHead

Ricoflashback said:


> ***If I may ask - - do you work for Projectorscreen.com? Regarding the Hisense UST Projectors - - do you have the 100L5F setup? With the screen that accompanies it? How would you rate the screen compared to the Grandview Dynamique? It would be great if Hisense unbundled this projector from the screen. But I know it's a fixed 100" offer (no bigger, I believe?)
> 
> Lastly - - lots of choices for UST Projectors from VAVA to Optoma to LG to Samsung. As I've stated before - - how much juice to the squeeze for a UST Projector that is $1K, $2K and $3K more expensive than the $2.8K to $3K models. In other words - - that much better? (Non-gamer question.)


Yes I do work there. I do not yet have the 100L5F nor have I had a chance to see it yet, The screen that comes with it is supposedly the same as came with their previous generation (superior, dual laser units) and that I do have in the demo room. The Grandview is much better constructed as the Hisense frame is very lightweight. From an image perspective, the Hisense screen is more in line with the Elite Screens so less sharp and less ALR % than the Grandview.
They will not be releasing it without a screen anytime in the foreseeable future from what I have been told.
Vava is the bottom of the barrel, but is also the least expensive so it is rightfully so. The P2 and the Samsung LSP7T are around the same price and we intend on testing them side-by-side this week.
The LG HU85la is a great unit, but I thought the Hisense dual laser unit was better (albeit MUCH larger and without variable focus, so you were locked in with the size you bought).
The Samsung LSP9T is the top of the list in almost every regard right now (including price tag).
I have yet to receive my Epson LS500 yet to test it out 
It's always a tough question to answer "is it worth the extra $x more?" as that $x is more/less meaningful to different people. I do believe the step up from Vava to P2/LSP7T is worth the several hundred. I also believe the step up to the HU85LA/LSP9T is worth the several extra thousand, as long as you are looking for the best and have that $$ disposable.


----------



## Aztar35

ProjectionHead said:


> I also believe the step up to the HU85LA/LSP9T


I posted more info about my hands-on experience with the LSP9T here: NEW 4K PROJECTORS COMING 2021


----------



## newtophoto

Are UST's image quality comparable to long throw projectors in a similar price range, or are long throw projectors noticeably better?


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> Yes I do work there. I do not yet have the 100L5F nor have I had a chance to see it yet, The screen that comes with it is supposedly the same as came with their previous generation (superior, dual laser units) and that I do have in the demo room. The Grandview is much better constructed as the Hisense frame is very lightweight. From an image perspective, the Hisense screen is more in line with the Elite Screens so less sharp and less ALR % than the Grandview.
> They will not be releasing it without a screen anytime in the foreseeable future from what I have been told.
> Vava is the bottom of the barrel, but is also the least expensive so it is rightfully so. The P2 and the Samsung LSP7T are around the same price and we intend on testing them side-by-side this week.
> The LG HU85la is a great unit, but I thought the Hisense dual laser unit was better (albeit MUCH larger and without variable focus, so you were locked in with the size you bought).
> The Samsung LSP9T is the top of the list in almost every regard right now (including price tag).
> I have yet to receive my Epson LS500 yet to test it out
> It's always a tough question to answer "is it worth the extra $x more?" as that $x is more/less meaningful to different people. I do believe the step up from Vava to P2/LSP7T is worth the several hundred. I also believe the step up to the HU85LA/LSP9T is worth the several extra thousand, as long as you are looking for the best and have that $$ disposable.


***Much thanks for your post. You and another poster have helped me zero in on the Grandview Dynamique as my UST projector screen. I think you short change the VAVA 4K - especially with the ease setup compared to other UST Projectors. And since Hisense forces a bundle with the 100L5F - I’ve crossed that PJ off my list. Also - and maybe this is a personal preference but I prefer a black or dark color projector. A white projector will stick out like a sore thumb with my setup. White is ok for my washer and dryer - but not my projector. It’s great that more UST Projectors are coming to market. I think prices will continue to drop as well. Thanks again.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Much thanks for your post. You and another poster have helped me zero in on the Grandview Dynamique as my UST projector screen. I think you short change the VAVA 4K - especially with the ease setup compared to other UST Projectors. And since Hisense forces a bundle with the 100L5F - I’ve crossed that PJ off my list. Also - and maybe this is a personal preference but I prefer a black or dark color projector. A white projector will stick out like a sore thumb with my setup. White is ok for my washer and dryer - but not my projector. It’s great that more UST Projectors are coming to market. I think prices will continue to drop as well. Thanks again.


I'm not trying to be argumentative as everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I'd love to know why do you think I am short-changing the Vava? Have you seen it in person and next to the P1/P2 or other comparably priced options?
Assuming it is actually easier to setup than the others, I'd still much rather have a better image, more reliable product, better customer support at the expense of spending more time setting it up.
I am with you on the preference of a black housing vs white one. The poll that I put on the P2 release thread shows the same; 83.9% of respondents prefer black, 10.7% have no preference and only 5.4% prefer white.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> I'm not trying to be argumentative as everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I'd love to know why do you think I am short-changing the Vava? Have you seen it in person and next to the P1/P2 or other comparably priced options?
> Assuming it is actually easier to setup than the others, I'd still much rather have a better image, more reliable product, better customer support at the expense of spending more time setting it up.
> I am with you on the preference of a black housing vs white one. The poll that I put on the P2 release thread shows the same; 83.9% of respondents prefer black, 10.7% have no preference and only 5.4% prefer white.
> 
> View attachment 3045791


***You're not being argumentative and as I said in an earlier post - - I really appreciate the information your are providing. Unfortunately, I cannot compare any UST Projectors, side by side, due to COVID-19 as well as not having the luxury of a setup room like you have at my location. All I can rely on is extensive background reading of multiple reviews from the AVS Forum and other sources. This is just my opinion, only, but I have read many negative remarks about Optoma and their customer service. And - - the technology in setting up their UST PJ's. But that will not make me exclude Optoma from my buying decision as "customer service" is a personal matter - - namely, how you have been treated IF you need to go down that route. (P.S. - lots of negative reviews on Amazon about VAVA customer support, as well.)

The VAVA 4K can be had for $2.6K. The Optoma Cinemax P2 for around $3.3K. I have no objection in spending the extra $$$ if the juice is worth the squeeze. One thing that both projectors do not have that some Hisense models have is Android TV. I know you can get by this with a streamer but the Hisense remote looks like my Sony remote. And the interface is exactly the same. I find that native apps, at least on my Sony LCD 900F look sharper than from a separate streamer. Not by much, but noticeable. Convenience wise, it's nice to have everything in one place.

Lastly - yes, the black housing is my preference and I do not understand having a "white only" option. I guess it looks good in the marketing pictures with a white sofa, white walls and the vase next to the PJ on a sparsely occupied stand.

P.S. - Optoma CinemaX Pro is a black model. I'm not sure if it's better than the Cinemax P1 or P2 - - but that is an option.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> I'm not trying to be argumentative as everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I'd love to know why do you think I am short-changing the Vava? Have you seen it in person and next to the P1/P2 or other comparably priced options?
> Assuming it is actually easier to setup than the others, I'd still much rather have a better image, more reliable product, better customer support at the expense of spending more time setting it up.
> I am with you on the preference of a black housing vs white one. The poll that I put on the P2 release thread shows the same; 83.9% of respondents prefer black, 10.7% have no preference and only 5.4% prefer white.
> 
> View attachment 3045791


***I forgot to ask - - how does the Optoma CinemaX PRO compare to the P1 or P2? Or the LSP7T? The LSP9T seems to be the cream of the crop albeit expensive. Maybe the price will come down. And of course - - no Dolby Vision with Samsung. Dolby Vision with the other projectors? Or just Dolby Atmos soundtracks?


----------



## ProjectionHead

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I forgot to ask - - how does the Optoma CinemaX PRO compare to the P1 or P2? Or the LSP7T? The LSP9T seems to be the cream of the crop albeit expensive. Maybe the price will come down. And of course - - no Dolby Vision with Samsung. Dolby Vision with the other projectors? Or just Dolby Atmos soundtracks?


The Pro is brightest by far. The LSP7T is the least bright of the bunch (from stated specs) - hoping to do some actual measurements in the near future. I wouldn't expect a price drop on the LSP9T anytime soon as it was JUST released. No projector has Dolby Vision, so the HD10+ & Filmmaker Mode of the LSP9T is the closest you will get.


----------



## avsform1

I'm anxious to see a comparison between the LSP9T and the VPl-VZ1000ES!


----------



## mcollin6

@ProjectionHead I am trying to find a work around for a PS5 and a processor that doesn’t take HDMI 2.1. The PS5 doesn’t have audio outs, but I see that the LSP9T has an optical out. I was thinking of using this with my older preamp, but I don’t see any info on what gets passed through the optical output. Do you have any insight from looking at the projector menus? Or can you hook up a bitstream output to see if it will pass multi channel audio?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Ricoflashback

avsform1 said:


> I'm anxious to see a comparison between the LSP9T and the VPl-VZ1000ES!


***At $15K for the VPL-VZ1000ES, what is the value in comparing a projector that costs $8.5K more than the Samsung? Not exactly an apples to apples comparison.

For what it's worth - - here is a review of this projector sans the direct comparison to the LSP9T -









Sony VPL-VZ1000ES Laser, True 4K, Home Theater Projector Review - Projector Reviews


Review of the Sony VPL-VZ1000ES home theater projector. This is an ultra short throw projector, that is 4K. Read the review.




www.projectorreviews.com


----------



## ashvash

Did did you guys see that for prime day the vava is on sale for $2200?


----------



## cyrilp

I just got a €8990 offer for a VPL-VZ1000ES (new), only €2400 more than the samsung to come so i'm starting to hesitate between them.

What would you do ? for me sharpness is essential as i will use the projector for my business to show the gigapixel pictures i'm taking for my clients (www.gigascope.net).

For now i have a Xiami Mijia 1S 4K and the picture isn't sharp at all when displaying windows 10 in 4k/

do you think the sony is a lot more sharp than the samsung ?


----------



## bennutt

I just noticed in another review this has mounting bracket holes on the bottom. Is this a CEILING mountable UST?


----------



## Jason Harrison

@mcollin6 You could always buy a $25 HDMI audio extractor or a more expensive HDFURY to separate the audio from the HDMI 2.1 video stream. The HDFURY devices are pretty impressive if you are willing to dig into their functions.


----------



## mcollin6

Jason Harrison said:


> @mcollin6 You could always buy a $25 HDMI audio extractor or a more expensive HDFURY to separate the audio from the HDMI 2.1 video stream. The HDFURY devices are pretty impressive if you are willing to dig into their functions.


Someone on the PS5 forum brought up the SHARC eARC compatible audio stripper. 

Website is here: https://thenaudio.com/

This seems perfect, but is sold out until the end of the month. Ever hear about it?


----------



## Knolly

About to pull the trigger on one of these, can someone with a review unit confirm that the image can be focused to be smaller than 100 inches? My screen is 92 inches.


----------



## easystar

Ordered the 9T directly from Samsung based solely on comments on avsforum. There’s already a discount. This is my first foray into any sort of projection so a whole new world for me. I’ve only had TVs before. How fun!

thanks to all who posted, such knowledge here! I’m getting a 120” Vividstorm ALR screen to go with it. I had to learn real quick about screens. I really thought I could just use this on my white wall. This checks a big box for me, which is the ability to move the whole thing into the garage for COVID football with the neighbors.

The Vava is indeed available on Prime for a large discount so I got one too. It will be here in a few days. I’m more inclined to pay up for better tech and performance but I’m interested in comparing the 2, I know they are different animals but seeing them side by side with one being 2.5X the price will be a cool experience for me especially since I’m a literal baby at this. Back down the AV rabbit hole I go!


----------



## ramzor

I don't know what to get, I'm looking at the Epson 5050UB, the Samsung LSP7T, or the Optoma CinemaX P2. I'm replacing an older ceiling mounted Optoma in a basement projecting on a 120" screen. PQ in a darkened room is my most important criteria. With that said, which would you get?


----------



## gunlife

ramzor said:


> I don't know what to get, I'm looking at the Epson 5050UB, the Samsung LSP7T, or the Optoma CinemaX P2. I'm replacing an older ceiling mounted Optoma in a basement projecting on a 120" screen. PQ in a darkened room is my most important criteria. With that said, which would you get?


Thats tough man. So different. I would go with the 5050 in a darkened room personally. If your using it more as a "media/party" room I would consider the others. I am considering the Samsung as I already have a 5050ub in my triple velvet lined room. Think I have my wife talked into a Ultra Short throw in the living room!


----------



## ramzor

gunlife said:


> Thats tough man. So different. I would go with the 5050 in a darkened room personally. If your using it more as a "media/party" room I would consider the others. I am considering the Samsung as I already have a 5050ub in my triple velvet lined room. Think I have my wife talked into a Ultra Short throw in the living room!


Nice! Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ricoflashback

easystar said:


> Ordered the 9T directly from Samsung based solely on comments on avsforum. There’s already a discount. This is my first foray into any sort of projection so a whole new world for me. I’ve only had TVs before. How fun!
> 
> thanks to all who posted, such knowledge here! I’m getting a 120” Vividstorm ALR screen to go with it. I had to learn real quick about screens. I really thought I could just use this on my white wall. This checks a big box for me, which is the ability to move the whole thing into the garage for COVID football with the neighbors.
> 
> The Vava is indeed available on Prime for a large discount so I got one too. It will be here in a few days. I’m more inclined to pay up for better tech and performance but I’m interested in comparing the 2, I know they are different animals but seeing them side by side with one being 2.5X the price will be a cool experience for me especially since I’m a literal baby at this. Back down the AV rabbit hole I go!


***Wow - two projectors at once! Please post your impressions of both. Especially the VAVA as it compares to Sammy 9T. I know there is a big price difference and you would think there would be a quality difference - - if price translates to quality.


----------



## easystar

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Wow - two projectors at once! Please post your impressions of both. Especially the VAVA as it compares to Sammy 9T. I know there is a big price difference and you would think there would be a quality difference - - if price translates to quality.


Yeah I’ll share my impressions although it will be in layman’s language. The Samsung doesn’t ship til Nov 6 for me. I must have caught the second wave.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Run&Gun

easystar said:


> Ordered the 9T directly from Samsung based solely on comments on avsforum. There’s already a discount. This is my first foray into any sort of projection so a whole new world for me. I’ve only had TVs before. How fun!
> 
> thanks to all who posted, such knowledge here! I’m getting a 120” Vividstorm ALR screen to go with it. I had to learn real quick about screens. I really thought I could just use this on my white wall. This checks a big box for me, which is the ability to move the whole thing into the garage for COVID football with the neighbors.
> 
> The Vava is indeed available on Prime for a large discount so I got one too. It will be here in a few days. I’m more inclined to pay up for better tech and performance but I’m interested in comparing the 2, I know they are different animals but seeing them side by side with one being 2.5X the price will be a cool experience for me especially since I’m a literal baby at this. Back down the AV rabbit hole I go!


Just make sure you’re getting a screen designed for UST, because while UST screens have ALR properties(really Elite Screens nails the name more correctly with CLR: ceiling light rejection), ALR screens are not designed for UST and are basically the opposite of what you want/need.


----------



## ApeEx

easystar said:


> Ordered the 9T directly from Samsung based solely on comments on avsforum. There’s already a discount. This is my first foray into any sort of projection so a whole new world for me. I’ve only had TVs before. How fun!
> 
> thanks to all who posted, such knowledge here! I’m getting a 120” Vividstorm ALR screen to go with it. I had to learn real quick about screens. I really thought I could just use this on my white wall. This checks a big box for me, which is the ability to move the whole thing into the garage for COVID football with the neighbors.
> 
> The Vava is indeed available on Prime for a large discount so I got one too. It will be here in a few days. I’m more inclined to pay up for better tech and performance but I’m interested in comparing the 2, I know they are different animals but seeing them side by side with one being 2.5X the price will be a cool experience for me especially since I’m a literal baby at this. Back down the AV rabbit hole I go!


What discount is there on the 9T? I'm not seeing one, I even have access to the first responder discount site, and I'm not seeing any sale.


----------



## Rpmartinez

ApeEx said:


> What discount is there on the 9T? I'm not seeing one, I even have access to the first responder discount site, and I'm not seeing any sale.


There’s a first responder discount site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApeEx

Rpmartinez said:


> There’s a first responder discount site?
> Yes, it might be against the forum policy to post a link, I'll DM you, but you can probably find it by Google searching
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easystar

Run&Gun said:


> Just make sure you’re getting a screen designed for UST, because while UST screens have ALR properties(really Elite Screens nails the name more correctly with CLR: ceiling light rejection), ALR screens are not designed for UST and are basically the opposite of what you want/need.


The Vividstorm screen I got is designed for UST only according to their marketing material. It’s a floor rising model. I did receive it today and I spent a half hour just making it go up and down. It seems to be of very good build quality. Screen itself is very dark from top down but much lighter from bottom-up. From my limited knowledge of UST screens, this is how they are supposed to be? I’ll find out soon once the projector arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easystar

ApeEx said:


> What discount is there on the 9T? I'm not seeing one, I even have access to the first responder discount site, and I'm not seeing any sale.


PM’ed


----------



## driege

easystar said:


> The Vava is indeed available on Prime for a large discount so I got one too. It will be here in a few days. I’m more inclined to pay up for better tech and performance but I’m interested in comparing the 2, I know they are different animals but seeing them side by side with one being 2.5X the price will be a cool experience for me especially since I’m a literal baby at this. Back down the AV rabbit hole I go!


I'm eager to hear how they compare. I have a VAVA and have generally been pretty happy with it, but compared to my LG OLED the blacks suck and HDR doesn't really pop. So I've been wondering if I should upgrade to a higher end UST or if the shortcomings I'm noticing will be just as noticeable on any projector. Now that I'm used to 120", I can't go back to a smaller screen so will be sticking to USTs.


----------



## 3sprit

I searched Google but found nothing.
Can I have the link in DM?
Thank you very much


----------



## ApeEx

3sprit said:


> I searched Google but found nothing.
> Can I have the link in DM?
> Thank you very much


Sent! 
Edit: The site does not have any discount for the projector


----------



## Bill97Z

driege said:


> I'm eager to hear how they compare. I have a VAVA and have generally been pretty happy with it, but compared to my LG OLED the blacks suck and HDR doesn't really pop. So I've been wondering if I should upgrade to a higher end UST or if the shortcomings I'm noticing will be just as noticeable on any projector. Now that I'm used to 120", I can't go back to a smaller screen so will be sticking to USTs.


What screen do you have?


----------



## 3sprit

ApeEx said:


> Sent!


Grazie


----------



## AVcali

Any chance I can request the discount sent to me as well....was waiting for Black Friday but doubt this thing will go on sale. Thanks!


----------



## imhotep6

ApeEx said:


> Sent!


Can you send it to me as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santiagodraco

I guess count me in on needing a discount code?


----------



## easystar

driege said:


> I'm eager to hear how they compare. I have a VAVA and have generally been pretty happy with it, but compared to my LG OLED the blacks suck and HDR doesn't really pop. So I've been wondering if I should upgrade to a higher end UST or if the shortcomings I'm noticing will be just as noticeable on any projector. Now that I'm used to 120", I can't go back to a smaller screen so will be sticking to USTs.


Yeah I got the 120” screen still zero projectors. It just boggles my mind how large it is. I have an LG OLED and a Sony LED. I love them both equally for different reasons. Sorta like my 2 kids! 

I don’t have unrealistic expectations of OLED blacks or the brightness of FALD LED but good god, that screen is massive. Probably common reaction for first time projection person like myself. Can’t wait to see the colors on the 9T.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## driege

Bill97Z said:


> What screen do you have?


I have the ViewSonic BCP120. ViewSonic BCP120 I definitely didn't pay $2,400 for it though.


----------



## driege

easystar said:


> Yeah I got the 120” screen still zero projectors. It just boggles my mind how large it is. I have an LG OLED and a Sony LED. I love them both equally for different reasons. Sorta like my 2 kids!


When you get them, do you think you'd be able to set them up side by side with some good HDR content? I'm dying to see some pictures of how they compare.


----------



## garetjaxor

ApeEx said:


> Sent!


I'm interested in the code as well if you can send it. Thanks!


----------



## ApeEx

believe this code will only work with new accounts, so you may want to try making a new samsung account if you already made purchase on your account. Use the code *ref-5lf9mq *at checkout. Not sure it works with projectors...
Let me know if it works, good luck!


----------



## Mikenificent1

Whoever gets theirs first, please start an owners thread. Tired of scrolling past this review every time.


----------



## ProjectionHead

driege said:


> I have the ViewSonic BCP120. ViewSonic BCP120 I definitely didn't pay $2,400 for it though.


The ViewSonic specifically states it is for 1080p images - 
“BCP120 is designed to deliver huge 1080p images”. 
I haven’t tested it myself see if it will do 4k (no distortion to pixel grid) but if it did, I imagine they would advertise that fact.
You can get other 1080p ones like Elite, XY,Vividstorm for a $1,000+ less and still get a legit 4k Grandview for hundreds less.


----------



## Bill97Z

ProjectionHead said:


> The ViewSonic specifically states it is for 1080p images -
> “BCP120 is designed to deliver huge 1080p images”.
> I haven’t tested it myself see if it will do 4k (no distortion to pixel grid) but if it did, I imagine they would advertise that fact.
> You can get other 1080p ones like Elite, XY,Vividstorm for a $1,000+ less and still get a legit 4k Grandview for hundreds less.


The elite aeon CLR says it's for 4K


----------



## ProjectionHead

Bill97Z said:


> The elite aeon CLR says it's for 4K


Yes, they do make the claim of “4k ready”, as do others as well as “4k compatible”. That is something that we remove from their descriptions on our website for the CLR and all of their other surfaces aside from the Darkstar UST as that is the only surface we’ve been able to replicate a non distorted pixel grid on from a 4k projector.
Unfortunately there is no screen resolution police to prevent false or misleading claims.
Can you still get a good image with a “4k ready” screen? 
Yes, you certainly can (depending on the surface). 
Will you get the sharpest image possible that your 4K projector is capable of making? Unfortunately not.


----------



## bix26

ProjectionHead said:


> Yes, they do make the claim of “4k ready”, as do others as well as “4k compatible”. That is something that we remove from their descriptions on our website for the CLR and all of their other surfaces aside from the Darkstar UST as that is the only surface we’ve been able to replicate a non distorted pixel grid on from a 4k projector.
> Unfortunately there is no screen resolution police to prevent false or misleading claims.
> Can you still get a good image with a “4k ready” screen?
> Yes, you certainly can (depending on the surface).
> Will you get the sharpest image possible that your 4K projector is capable of making? Unfortunately not.


Unfortunately there’s no false marketing police either [emoji2369]


----------



## driege

ProjectionHead said:


> The ViewSonic specifically states it is for 1080p images -
> “BCP120 is designed to deliver huge 1080p images”.
> I haven’t tested it myself see if it will do 4k (no distortion to pixel grid) but if it did, I imagine they would advertise that fact.
> You can get other 1080p ones like Elite, XY,Vividstorm for a $1,000+ less and still get a legit 4k Grandview for hundreds less.


4K content still looks extremely crisp to me, and I only paid $1,000 so not too upset about it. My complaint in a prior post was about the VAVA not having great black levels or HDR that pops, leading me to wonder how much better the Premiere will be. I assume the other poster asked about my screen to see if that could be the culprit for those shortcomings. But I don't see why a 1080p screen would impact those things. Would the 0.6 gain be the issue? Seems like that would help the black levels if anything, and my complaints are due to the projector. 

As an aside, I have a hard time understanding how a screen could reduce the resolution. Is this only a thing for CLRs because of the weird geometry? Help me understand how some pixels wouldn't show up because of the screen resolution.


----------



## ProjectionHead

bix26 said:


> Unfortunately there’s no false marketing police either [emoji2369]


Bix26 and I have a difference if opinion when it comes to Screen resolution; previous thread below for reference:









Optoma P1 4k Laser UST @ CES


I ordered on the 16th... still says arriving by tomorrow, but no movement yet. I've had pre-orders go both ways in similar situations /w Amazon. A couple showing up with basically overnight shipping and at least one that got punted the day it was supposed to show up. More pre-orders have...




www.avsforum.com







driege said:


> 4K content still looks extremely crisp to me, and I only paid $1,000 so not too upset about it. My complaint in a prior post was about the VAVA not having great black levels or HDR that pops, leading me to wonder how much better the Premiere will be. I assume the other poster asked about my screen to see if that could be the culprit for those shortcomings. But I don't see why a 1080p screen would impact those things. Would the 0.6 gain be the issue? Seems like that would help the black levels if anything, and my complaints are due to the projector.
> 
> As an aside, I have a hard time understanding how a screen could reduce the resolution. Is this only a thing for CLRs because of the weird geometry? Help me understand how some pixels wouldn't show up because of the screen resolution.


It has to do with surface texture and the size of a 4k pixel.
While we have seen many “good” images from a 4k projector in a textured screen, they will never be as sharp as on a screen with micro/no texture.
There are standards for determining resolution on a screen;




Some people on here will argue that this is baloney and that a “paper towel” can provide as sharp an image as a premium screen, but that is absolutely not the case. I always encourage people to get screen samples and see for themselves.
While the samples may be to small to get a feel for the image overall (contrast, color, uniformity, etc) you should be able to tell if you are getting a clearly defined pixel grid.
A 1080p vs 4k screen will not address the shortcoming you found with the Vava in regards to contrast and vibrant colors, only the sharpness of the image via the proper number of clearly defined pixels.


----------



## santiagodraco

Bill97Z said:


> The elite aeon CLR says it's for 4K


The new specs say 8k I believe.... So apparently it was good for 8k right from the start. I guess 
Looking at my screen the "resolution" of the screen is very fine so I wouldn't be surprised if it was. But that's just subjective and I could be wrong. By the time I'm able to buy an 8k projector...and one worth buying exists... I will probably want the newest/better 8k screen as well 

I didn't notice any distortion with 4k on mine but again I'm not sure what to look for so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## santiagodraco

driege said:


> 4K content still looks extremely crisp to me, and I only paid $1,000 so not too upset about it. My complaint in a prior post was about the VAVA not having great black levels or HDR that pops, leading me to wonder how much better the Premiere will be. I assume the other poster asked about my screen to see if that could be the culprit for those shortcomings. But I don't see why a 1080p screen would impact those things. Would the 0.6 gain be the issue? Seems like that would help the black levels if anything, and my complaints are due to the projector.
> 
> As an aside, I have a hard time understanding how a screen could reduce the resolution. Is this only a thing for CLRs because of the weird geometry? Help me understand how some pixels wouldn't show up because of the screen resolution.


Since the screens have a surface with angled edge lines (horizontal and not sure about vertical) there is a "resolution" to those lines. Some pixels will reflect the angled surface and be reflected out properly, some will miss the angled surface and not be reflected properly, hence the distortion.


----------



## ptoemmes

santiagodraco said:


> Since the screens have a surface with angled edge lines (horizontal and not sure about vertical) there is a "resolution" to those lines. Some pixels will reflect the angled surface and be reflected out properly, some will miss the angled surface and not be reflected properly, hence the distortion.


I realize that my eyes ain't what they used to be so good enough for me may be quite lacking to others.

It does sound as if UST screens generally might not be able to deliver the "crispness" that non UST screens can. Which is not to say that one UST screen might be way better that another for a particular PJ - or that a UST image might not be the equal of a some image on a non UST screen and ST or LT PJ.

Which is a long way around about asking what effect if any the ole "angle of incidence - angle of reflection" might have for a given UST screen for the various veritcal-horizontal positions of differing UST PJs? Is there an optimal UST screen for any given UST PJ? I imagine that would be a Herculean effort to determine if even a worthwhile effort.

Which finally leads me to ask about UST PJs that come with a screen - like the Epson LS500 - if that screen has been optimally selected for that PJ or not. Perhaps when Mark can evaluate the LS500 he can take that into account.


----------



## Mike Garrett

driege said:


> I'm eager to hear how they compare. I have a VAVA and have generally been pretty happy with it, but compared to my LG OLED the blacks suck and HDR doesn't really pop. So I've been wondering if I should upgrade to a higher end UST or if the shortcomings I'm noticing will be just as noticeable on any projector. Now that I'm used to 120", I can't go back to a smaller screen so will be sticking to USTs.


None of these are going to have anything remotely close to OLED blacks. Heck regular front projection which can have 20 times the native contrast of these UST projectors can't compare to OLED blacks.


----------



## Bill97Z

ProjectionHead said:


> Yes, they do make the claim of “4k ready”, as do others as well as “4k compatible”. That is something that we remove from their descriptions on our website for the CLR and all of their other surfaces aside from the Darkstar UST as that is the only surface we’ve been able to replicate a non distorted pixel grid on from a 4k projector.
> Unfortunately there is no screen resolution police to prevent false or misleading claims.
> Can you still get a good image with a “4k ready” screen?
> Yes, you certainly can (depending on the surface).
> Will you get the sharpest image possible that your 4K projector is capable of making? Unfortunately not.


Thank you for the clarification. AEON three different screens though, it's very confusing. Looks like the new CLR3 is the sweet spot between gain and light rejection but the CLR2 screen says micro texture compared to fine texture so maybe that is better for high resolution. The only screen I have seen with the CLR3 material currently on the market is made by AKIA. I wish there was some better concrete performance differences out there so consumers know what to buy for their particular application.


----------



## rrm3

Bill97Z said:


> View attachment 3047856


Will there be an issue with the current CLR screens and the low throw ratio (0.189) of the Samsung LSP9T? I'm looking at the Elite CLR which shows a throw ratio of 0.3-0.6 in the comparison table. What is the consequence of using a UST projector with a lower throw ratio than the screen spec? Lower gain? Are there any screens with a lower throw ratio that would be a better match for the LSP9T?


----------



## ProjectionHead

ptoemmes said:


> I realize that my eyes ain't what they used to be so good enough for me may be quite lacking to others.
> 
> It does sound as if UST screens generally might not be able to deliver the "crispness" that non UST screens can. Which is not to say that one UST screen might be way better that another for a particular PJ - or that a UST image might not be the equal of a some image on a non UST screen and ST or LT PJ.
> 
> Which is a long way around about asking what effect if any the ole "angle of incidence - angle of reflection" might have for a given UST screen for the various veritcal-horizontal positions of differing UST PJs? Is there an optimal UST screen for any given UST PJ? I imagine that would be a Herculean effort to determine if even a worthwhile effort.
> 
> Which finally leads me to ask about UST PJs that come with a screen - like the Epson LS500 - if that screen has been optimally selected for that PJ or not. Perhaps when Mark can evaluate the LS500 he can take that into account.


Epson specifically opted for the finer ridges with this screen to ensure the sharpest image possible with their PJ. We will be doing some testing next week as we just got the LS500 and can compare it to other PJs as well as the Epson screen to other screens.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Bill97Z said:


> Thank you for the clarification. AEON three different screens though, it's very confusing. Looks like the new CLR3 is the sweet spot between gain and light rejection but the CLR2 screen says micro texture compared to fine texture so maybe that is better for high resolution. The only screen I have seen with the CLR3 material currently on the market is made by AKIA. I wish there was some better concrete performance differences out there so consumers know what to buy for their particular application.
> View attachment 3047856


I have seen all three CLR versions, albeit not at the same time.
I can say that the laser speckle from the LSP9T was most pronounced on the CLR2 and the CLR3 was brighter than the CLR1 but did a worse job of negating the ambient light.
Their Darkstar UST was the best of the bunch when it came to image clarity and ALR, but was not as bright as the 2 or 3. I believe it is slightly brighter than the 1 but would have to confirm by checking the specs.


----------



## mcollin6

ProjectionHead said:


> I have seen all three CLR versions, albeit not at the same time.
> I can say that the laser speckle from the LSP9T was most pronounced on the CLR2 and the CLR3 was brighter than the CLR1 but did a worse job of negating the ambient light.
> Their Darkstar UST was the best of the bunch when it came to image clarity and ALR, but was not as bright as the 2 or 3. I believe it is slightly brighter than the 1 but would have to confirm by checking the specs.


According to their specs DarkStar UST is 0.5 gain. 

I still think that Size is king, and the CLR3 material is the only one that is going to be available in November for a 125" screen. Typically, UST ALR screens are limited to 120", with the CLR2 maxing out below that.

I have seen some screens advertized on Alibaba that are larger, but I'm leery about taking a chance on them.


----------



## JereyWolf

Has anyone been able to get a PDF of the user manual?


----------



## ProjectionHead

mcollin6 said:


> According to their specs DarkStar UST is 0.5 gain.
> 
> I still think that Size is king, and the CLR3 material is the only one that is going to be available in November for a 125" screen. Typically, UST ALR screens are limited to 120", with the CLR2 maxing out below that.
> 
> I have seen some screens advertized on Alibaba that are larger, but I'm leery about taking a chance on them.


I should be getting my hands on a full size (100"+) CLR3 within the next 2 weeks and will be able to compare side by side with the other UST ALR surfaces.


----------



## Mega_Maniac

ashvash said:


> But I cant justify spending $2k on a screen 🤷‍♂️











Professional Projection Screen Supplier & Manufacturer from China XY Screens


XY Screens is a professional manufacturer of projection screens, mainly producing Fixed Frame Screen, Curved Projector Screen, Ultra Thin Frame Projector Screen, Motorized projector,professional R&D team progressive and innovative technology. Contact Us!




www.xyscreen.com





The above are the cheaper alternative. You need to ship from China but they are one of the best shopping 'experiences' I have had buying from China, they are very responsive and you can use PayPal if you are at all worried. The screens are 1/3rd the price and as far as I can tell from reviews and reading opinions the difference is negligible. Their fixed ALR screens look like a massive TV with thin bezels.

You can also request sample fabrics from any retailer of these screens to do your own comparisons.


----------



## Bill97Z

AKIA makes a 123" CLR3 screen that got good reviews on youtube. I heard it's very similar to the XY PET screen, AEON CLR, etc (some think it's all the same material, different frame.



mcollin6 said:


> According to their specs DarkStar UST is 0.5 gain.
> 
> I still think that Size is king, and the CLR3 material is the only one that is going to be available in November for a 125" screen. Typically, UST ALR screens are limited to 120", with the CLR2 maxing out below that.
> 
> I have seen some screens advertized on Alibaba that are larger, but I'm leery about taking a chance on them.


----------



## Bill97Z

Mega_Maniac said:


> Professional Projection Screen Supplier & Manufacturer from China XY Screens
> 
> 
> XY Screens is a professional manufacturer of projection screens, mainly producing Fixed Frame Screen, Curved Projector Screen, Ultra Thin Frame Projector Screen, Motorized projector,professional R&D team progressive and innovative technology. Contact Us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xyscreen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above are the cheaper alternative. You need to ship from China but they are one of the best shopping 'experiences' I have had buying from China, they are very responsive and you can use PayPal if you are at all worried. The screens are 1/3rd the price and as far as I can tell from reviews and reading opinions the difference is negligible. Their fixed ALR screens look like a massive TV with thin bezels.
> 
> You can also request sample fabrics from any retailer of these screens to do your own comparisons.



I am temped to request samples but don't want this to turn into a month long research project.

I agree, from all the reviews I have seen the AEON, XY PET, AKIA, and the Elunavision are all the same screen or very similar performing. AEON has CLR1,2 and 3, so not sure which one of those compares to the others. Grandview Dia. seems to be different. I am leaning toward the CLR3 because of the 0.8 gain and it seems to be a good tradeoff between brightness and light rejection. I also like the 105" size vs 100" because I need 110" screen (can't fit 120") which is a hard size to find. For the price of these, I wish there was more info available on the differences and which is best for a particular application.



mcollin6 said:


> According to their specs DarkStar UST is 0.5 gain.
> 
> I still think that Size is king, and the CLR3 material is the only one that is going to be available in November for a 125" screen. Typically, UST ALR screens are limited to 120", with the CLR2 maxing out below that.
> 
> I have seen some screens advertized on Alibaba that are larger, but I'm leery about taking a chance on them.


Where did you see that the CLR3 is available in Nov? I am assuming this will be the AEON screen? AKIA is already using the CLR3 material in a 103" screen screen.


----------



## bennutt

JereyWolf said:


> Has anyone been able to get a PDF of the user manual?


User Manual


----------



## JereyWolf

bennutt said:


> User Manual


Thanks for sharing! This manual is very minimal compared to the LG HU85LA and Epson LS500 manuals....I'm wondering if they'll release something more complete soon. I was really hoping to see supported resolution information in there.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Bill97Z said:


> I am leaning toward the CLR3 because of the 0.8 gain and it seems to be a good tradeoff between brightness and light rejection.


Per Elite, as the # increase (CLR, CLR 2, CLR 3) the quality decreases. The CLR 3 to me appeared to have a similar lenticular structure as the CLR (which the CLR 2 does not) and did appear brighter with lower black levels than the CLR. Both the 2 and the 3 showed significantly more laser speckle on the LSP9T than the CLR or others.

Looking forward to actually get them side by side to do a comparison.



Bill97Z said:


> I also like the 105" size vs 100" because I need 110" screen (can't fit 120") which is a hard size to find.


Grandview Dynamique comes in a 110"


----------



## Supaflow

ApeEx said:


> Sent!


Can you DM me as well the link please.


----------



## santiagodraco

Looks like for the LSP7T allows for the screen to be about 2.5" lower than the Optoma P1/P2 which is great for me. The LSP9T is about another 1/2" lower than that and much closer to the wall.


----------



## cieny

ProjectionHead said:


> ... The triple laser Samsung however does show speckles on this type of screen, but not nearly to the same degree as on a traditional reference surface (as tested by @Aztar35 who borrowed our LSP9T - New Projectors 2020). Granted my unit is a pre production piece so I am not sure if any different with the models to hit customer's hands but I imagine this aspect would be the same.
> I will be doing more tests with different materials and should have my production units in next week; I'd like to hold off until I receive those so we are testing the exact same items that will end up in the market,


Are you saying there are more or fewer speckles with a traditional reference surface? 
Is there any difference regarding the speckles with the production model? 
Are the speckles noticeable/distracting with normal content?
Have you posted the tests with the production units?
Thanks.


----------



## Bkuehl20

ApeEx said:


> Sent!


Can you please DM me it as well?


----------



## Bill97Z

Thanks for sharing that info on the three different elite screens.

Nice to hear the Grandview is available in 110" It's tempting but I am worried I won't be happy with it due to the low gain........I don't want my image any darker than it looks now on my gray wall (as I decide on a screen), and I have to think some of the other higher gain screens offer a brighter image (along with some other tradeoffs). Still deciding....



ProjectionHead said:


> Per Elite, as the # increase (CLR, CLR 2, CLR 3) the quality decreases. The CLR 3 to me appeared to have a similar lenticular structure as the CLR (which the CLR 2 does not) and did appear brighter with lower black levels than the CLR. Both the 2 and the 3 showed significantly more laser speckle on the LSP9T than the CLR or others.
> 
> Looking forward to actually get them side by side to do a comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Grandview Dynamique comes in a 110"


----------



## Bill97Z

Just for everyone else's benefit. I contacted XY screens. It does seem they use the same material as some of the other screens. I received quotes and the cost is comparable ( a little cheaper) than some of the other screens. I think the competition dropped their prices. Customer service was prompt. Samples are free but cost $35 for shipping.



Mega_Maniac said:


> Professional Projection Screen Supplier & Manufacturer from China XY Screens
> 
> 
> XY Screens is a professional manufacturer of projection screens, mainly producing Fixed Frame Screen, Curved Projector Screen, Ultra Thin Frame Projector Screen, Motorized projector,professional R&D team progressive and innovative technology. Contact Us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xyscreen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above are the cheaper alternative. You need to ship from China but they are one of the best shopping 'experiences' I have had buying from China, they are very responsive and you can use PayPal if you are at all worried. The screens are 1/3rd the price and as far as I can tell from reviews and reading opinions the difference is negligible. Their fixed ALR screens look like a massive TV with thin bezels.
> 
> You can also request sample fabrics from any retailer of these screens to do your own comparisons.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Bill97Z said:


> Thanks for sharing that info on the three different elite screens.
> 
> Nice to hear the Grandview is available in 110" It's tempting but I am worried I won't be happy with it due to the low gain........I don't want my image any darker than it looks now on my gray wall (as I decide on a screen), and I have to think some of the other higher gain screens offer a brighter image (along with some other tradeoffs). Still deciding....


The Grandview used to be labeled at 0.6 gain and then it changed to 0.4. I have both versions here and there is no discernable difference in brightness and same as the CLR (by vision, not measured). 

I asked Grandview about it and they said they they are understating the gain reading (similar to what was found with the Stewart Neve 1.1 per Accucal report). 

I had told them that I thought that was a mistake as it may be turning people away and am expecting to hear from them regarding this again soon. I may be able to get you a sample if you want to try it out, PM me.


----------



## 1nquisitive

Bill97Z said:


> I am temped to request samples but don't want this to turn into a month long research project.
> 
> I agree, from all the reviews I have seen the AEON, XY PET, AKIA, and the Elunavision are all the same screen or very similar performing. AEON has CLR1,2 and 3, so not sure which one of those compares to the others. Grandview Dia. seems to be different. I am leaning toward the CLR3 because of the 0.8 gain and it seems to be a good tradeoff between brightness and light rejection. I also like the 105" size vs 100" because I need 110" screen (can't fit 120") which is a hard size to find. For the price of these, I wish there was more info available on the differences and which is best for a particular application.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see that the CLR3 is available in Nov? I am assuming this will be the AEON screen? AKIA is already using the CLR3 material in a 103" screen screen.


At least from the Elite side, CLR3 won't be available until December, per email I got from their customer service just this week.


----------



## Bill97Z

They just told me the same thing, around thanksgiving. However, AKIA, that I saw in a youtube video comment had claimed to be affiliated with elite, is currently selling a CLR3 screen in 103" and 123" on amazon.



1nquisitive said:


> At least from the Elite side, CLR3 won't be available until December, per email I got from their customer service just this week.


----------



## cieny

Mark Henninger said:


> The Ultra Short Throw (UST) laser 4K projector category has recently exploded and the latest entry is The Premiere LSP9T from Samsung. Just a few years ago, you’d have to spend “new car money” to get your hands on a great UST unit, one that can handle 4K HDR content while serving as both a home theater and a giant TV. But now, there’s a variety of 4K laser UST options to choose.


Is this on the safety of speckles anything to be concerned about, in particular for 3 laser projectors like the Samsung LSP9T: 






CINEAPPO







en.cineappo.com


----------



## toukko

cieny said:


> Is this on the safety of speckles anything to be concerned about, in particular for 3 laser projectors like the Samsung LSP9T:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CINEAPPO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.cineappo.com


So, Is it safe to say that this samsung is doomed to have that anyway regardless of the screen fabric or brand ? And that actually only phospore + laser is the way to go ( Like the sony VP UST dont remember the ref)


----------



## santiagodraco

Well I don't know what "speckles" are and never saw anything like that with the P2 so I imagine it's one of those things that you'd never notice if you were not looking for them or they were very severe. I won't know until my projector arrives in any case.


----------



## mcollin6

Bill97Z said:


> I am temped to request samples but don't want this to turn into a month long research project.
> 
> I agree, from all the reviews I have seen the AEON, XY PET, AKIA, and the Elunavision are all the same screen or very similar performing. AEON has CLR1,2 and 3, so not sure which one of those compares to the others. Grandview Dia. seems to be different. I am leaning toward the CLR3 because of the 0.8 gain and it seems to be a good tradeoff between brightness and light rejection. I also like the 105" size vs 100" because I need 110" screen (can't fit 120") which is a hard size to find. For the price of these, I wish there was more info available on the differences and which is best for a particular application.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see that the CLR3 is available in Nov? I am assuming this will be the AEON screen? AKIA is already using the CLR3 material in a 103" screen screen.


I messaged Elite Screens and they told me that it would be available in November.


----------



## mcollin6

JereyWolf said:


> Has anyone been able to get a PDF of the user manual?


There is a pdf on the Samsung site, but it is very minimal.


----------



## JereyWolf

mcollin6 said:


> There is a pdf on the Samsung site, but it is very minimal.


Yeah thanks! @bennutt posted that here recently. I was pretty disappointed to see how thin that manual is. I'm guessing they've got a full length version (hopefully available soon).


----------



## ProjectionHead

santiagodraco said:


> Well I don't know what "speckles" are and never saw anything like that with the P2 so I imagine it's one of those things that you'd never notice if you were not looking for them or they were very severe. I won't know until my projector arrives in any case.


Speckles aren't visible on a single laser PJ. They are more visible on the dual laser (Hisense & LG) and most visible on the triple laser. I had several people from the non-sales side of the company come in to the demo room and asked their opinion of the image on the LSP9T - not one person mentioned speckles at all.
From 3' away from the screen, I couldn't *not* see them. At the THX suggested viewing distance (10' from a 100", 12' from a 120") they were far less noticeable, and really most noticeable on the whites.
I saw much higher incidences of speckles on surfaces like the CLR 2 & CLR 3 and less on the Stewart Greymatte 70 than on the Grandview Dynamique and SI Short Throw.
We are experimenting with more surfaces to see what we would suggest for least amount of speckle in a highly lit (living room) environment as well as in a dedicated theater room.


----------



## Mega_Maniac

Bill97Z said:


> Just for everyone else's benefit. I contacted XY screens. It does seem they use the same material as some of the other screens. I received quotes and the cost is comparable ( a little cheaper) than some of the other screens. I think the competition dropped their prices. Customer service was prompt. Samples are free but cost $35 for shipping.


If you ask them to ship it slow and cheap it shouldn't cost that much, but you'll be waiting a month for delivery.


----------



## Bill97Z

Mega_Maniac said:


> If you ask them to ship it slow and cheap it shouldn't cost that much, but you'll be waiting a month for delivery.


Yes, the attraction of XY screens was price, but now similar screens can be bought on amazon at same or lower price.


----------



## 3sprit

Pictures of the problem? 🤔


----------



## imhotep6

Surprised no professional reviews available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikenificent1

Anyone know when this is shipping?


----------



## ProjectionHead

Mikenificent1 said:


> Anyone know when this is shipping?


Mine are expected in next week


----------



## Knolly

Amazon has it in stock with Prime shipping for those who want it ASAP.


----------



## driege

Knolly said:


> Amazon has it in stock with Prime shipping for those who want it ASAP.


Got a link? I only see the cheaper version.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

driege said:


> Got a link? I only see the cheaper version.








Amazon.com: SAMSUNG 130" The Premiere Projector - 4K UHD HDR Smart TV 4.2Ch Sound System with Alexa Built-in (SP-LSP9TFAXZA, 2020 Model): Electronics


Amazon.com: SAMSUNG 130" The Premiere Projector - 4K UHD HDR Smart TV 4.2Ch Sound System with Alexa Built-in (SP-LSP9TFAXZA, 2020 Model): Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## 1nquisitive

Apologies if this has been answered, but has anyone confirmed supported resolutions and associated frame rates on the LSP9T?


----------



## Larry J

Mikenificent1 said:


> Anyone know when this is shipping?


One I ordered came in Monday so I assume some were shipped last week. But it took me awhile to get my hands on it so haven't hook it up yet. Probably will tonight sometime.


----------



## 1nquisitive

Larry J said:


> One I ordered came in Monday so I assume some were shipped last week. But it took me awhile to get my hands on it so haven't hook it up yet. Probably will tonight sometime.


When did you order yours, if you don't mind sharing? I ordered mine on October 5, and it still hasn't shipped . . .


----------



## Larry J

1nquisitive said:


> When did you order yours, if you don't mind sharing? I ordered mine on October 5, and it still hasn't shipped . . .


It was put on order Tuesday , 10-13. But not direct from Samsung. It came through a distributor so maybe they ship to them first, if you ordered from the Samsung website.


----------



## easystar

Ordered direct from Samsung on 10/11. Says "ships by Nov 6".


----------



## 1nquisitive

easystar said:


> Ordered direct from Samsung on 10/11. Says "ships by Nov 6".


Yeah, I ordered direct, also. When I ordered, it said "ships by Oct 16." Customer support has been giving me the run around, promised it'll ship tomorrow. Fingers crossed, I guess.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Larry J said:


> One I ordered came in Monday so I assume some were shipped last week. But it took me awhile to get my hands on it so haven't hook it up yet. Probably will tonight sometime.


Nice! congrats! Maybe start an owners thread?


----------



## Larry J

Mikenificent1 said:


> Nice! congrats! Maybe start an owners thread?


If I have time but its fine if someone does it first. My first impression with the Samsung was good. Right now its in the same room as a UHZ65 laser Optoma. I have a fixed Stewart studiotek 130 white screen, 1.3 gain in that room. Its sharper than the Optoma and the Optoma is sharp itself. Color is better, more accurate looking just from my eyes and better shades of color. Just a cleaner with more in depth looking picture overall. It is brighter, but the Optoma itself is rather bright also. Since both are laser and DLP, I'm probably not seeing as much difference than some would notice with other types of PJ's, regarding just brightness. 

I like the 3 laser with no color wheel. It gets rid of the syncing noise and delay when switching to different modes like HDR. Black levels look better also and it doesn't have that pumping effect with DB on the Optoma. I like the Optoma personally, but the samsung just appears to be better. I see no rainbow effects myself on the Samsung, do see it at times on the Optoma. I've had JVC"s but I do like the Pop that DLP has. That's all I have time for, hope everyone gets theirs soon.


----------



## qoopy

Larry J said:


> ....It is brighter,...Black levels look better also....


This will get quite a few folks upset.


----------



## MDesigns

Larry J said:


> I like the 3 laser with no color wheel. It gets rid of the syncing noise and delay when switching to different modes like HDR. *Black levels look better also and it doesn't have that pumping effect with DB on the Optoma. *I like the Optoma personally, but the samsung just appears to be better. I see no rainbow effects myself on the Samsung, do see it at times on the Optoma. I've had JVC"s but I do like the Pop that DLP has. That's all I have time for, hope everyone gets theirs soon.


Thank you for the first impression! The bolded part sounds promising. Do you mean the black levels look better in Samsung vs. Optoma with DB(what level?) on? Does the Samsung have what kind of settings for dynamic dimming? Thanks


----------



## Larry J

MDesigns said:


> Thank you for the first impression! The bolded part sounds promising. Do you mean the black levels look better in Samsung vs. Optoma with DB(what level?) on? Does the Samsung have what kind of settings for dynamic dimming? Thanks


What I saw so far with about 2 hours playing around and getting the position correct, is overall the Samsung handles blacks better. The Samsung does not have any adjustment to control dynamic dimming that I can find. The manual is useless and pathetic. A little more info is available with the build in digital manual on screen. I assume the High/Low contrast setting cuts back on the laser power, probably. 

The picture just has more depth with the Samsung. The Optoma you know, one can see the laser dimming off and on depending on how fast scenes changes and what is showing. DM 1 isn't as bad but still shows up. Black levels just aren't as good with it off, IMO. I don't see any of that with the Samsung no matter how the scene changes, so far anyway. Also green is simply more green and red is more red, doing a a/b comparison on certain scenes on a episode of Fargo at night. 

I'll stick a light meter on the screen tonight maybe to see how it read vs the Optoma. The projector has a 2 year warranty if anyone is wondering. I seem to have trouble finding that until I got it, but didn't really ask anyone either.


----------



## ROYLEE80

Rpmartinez said:


> Does it have eARC?


Yes, it has.


----------



## Aztar35

Larry J said:


> If I have time but its fine if someone does it first. My first impression with the Samsung was good. Right now its in the same room as a UHZ65 laser Optoma. I have a fixed Stewart studiotek 130 white screen, 1.3 gain in that room. Its sharper than the Optoma and the Optoma is sharp itself. Color is better, more accurate looking just from my eyes and better shades of color. Just a cleaner with more in depth looking picture overall. It is brighter, but the Optoma itself is rather bright also. Since both are laser and DLP, I'm probably not seeing as much difference than some would notice with other types of PJ's, regarding just brightness.
> 
> I like the 3 laser with no color wheel. It gets rid of the syncing noise and delay when switching to different modes like HDR. Black levels look better also and it doesn't have that pumping effect with DB on the Optoma. I like the Optoma personally, but the samsung just appears to be better. I see no rainbow effects myself on the Samsung, do see it at times on the Optoma. I've had JVC"s but I do like the Pop that DLP has. That's all I have time for, hope everyone gets theirs soon.


Thanks for sharing your observations. ...funny thing is that I compared the same two projectors.

I was able to see rainbows on the Samsung LSP9T. I also found no menu setting to turn on or turn off dynamic black in the Samsung. I found that the Samsung's native black levels looked only slightly better than on the UHZ65, and again, that's native black levels. And if the Samsung is in fact dimming behind the scenes, then I think it is still only slightly better there than the UHZ65's native black levels.. The UHZ65 in dynamic black level 2 has visibly better black levels than the LSP9T. In dynamic black level 2, I measured the Optoma's black screen at 0.025 and contrast at more than 20,000:1. At the time I had the Samsung, my meter software was down so I didn't measure the Sammy.

The UHZ65 I have has FW v. C17 and with it calibrated, I don't notice any pumping at all in DB2.

Also, keep in mind, the Samsung I tested was a pre-production model, so there may be improvements since then.


----------



## mcollin6

ProjectionHead said:


> Speckles aren't visible on a single laser PJ. They are more visible on the dual laser (Hisense & LG) and most visible on the triple laser. I had several people from the non-sales side of the company come in to the demo room and asked their opinion of the image on the LSP9T - not one person mentioned speckles at all.
> From 3' away from the screen, I couldn't *not* see them. At the THX suggested viewing distance (10' from a 100", 12' from a 120") they were far less noticeable, and really most noticeable on the whites.
> I saw much higher incidences of speckles on surfaces like the CLR 2 & CLR 3 and less on the Stewart Greymatte 70 than on the Grandview Dynamique and SI Short Throw.
> We are experimenting with more surfaces to see what we would suggest for least amount of speckle in a highly lit (living room) environment as well as in a dedicated theater room.


Brian,
can you see any difference in the light splash on the ceiling with the different screens? At night, I see light pollution from the splash being a significant issue for UST projectors.

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## ProjectionHead

mcollin6 said:


> Brian,
> can you see any difference in the light splash on the ceiling with the different screens? At night, I see light pollution from the splash being a significant issue for UST projectors.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


With an ALR screen designed for USTs, light splash is minimal. If you use a traditional surface that uniformly reflects the lights, or an angular reflective (traditional ALR) those ceilings will get lit up.


----------



## Larry J

Aztar35 said:


> Thanks for sharing your observations. ...funny thing is that I compared the same two projectors.
> 
> I was able to see rainbows on the Samsung LSP9T. I also found no menu setting to turn on or turn off dynamic black in the Samsung. I found that the Samsung's native black levels looked only slightly better than on the UHZ65, and again, that's native black levels. And if the Samsung is in fact dimming behind the scenes, then I think it is still only slightly better there than the UHZ65's native black levels.. The UHZ65 in dynamic black level 2 has visibly better black levels than the LSP9T. In dynamic black level 2, I measured the Optoma's black screen at 0.025 and contrast at more than 20,000:1. At the time I had the Samsung, my meter software was down so I didn't measure the Sammy.
> 
> The UHZ65 I have has FW v. C17 and with it calibrated, I don't notice any pumping at all in DB2.
> 
> Also, keep in mind, the Samsung I tested was a pre-production model, so there may be improvements since then.


I like the UHZ65 so not putting it down, just making comments on what I thought so far. I don't have that firmware but depending on whats being shown, I see it dimming quite often. I'm use to it and know the PJ has its own limitations so its not a big deal. It can also kind of mute the overall picture sometimes. But I will only buy Laser so I'm not really complaining. You are probably right, maybe the Optoma can show somewhat better black levels at times, when everything is dark. But one thing I see with the Samsung is HDR cannot really be turned off it appears. So when I watched certain streaming shows with their app that claim to be in HDR, that keeps the PJ from dimming the laser so there is no dynamic black. 

That doesn't look very good on the right content. High black levels that I couldn't fix. So I tried it out using on the Apple 4k box by turning off HDR and yes, black levels much better. So if using the internal apps with shows that trigger HDR but not done correctly like plenty of that stuff is, then kind of stuck with it so far. The Film maker mode doesn't show HDR but still higher black levels. Easy to see with the right type of show. But plenty of other streaming shows with HDR look good to great. The Expanse on Netflix looks really good on the Samsung. 

So overall I still say the Samsung has a better picture and clearly sharper, but maybe not in every category at this time. Maybe Samsung will do some updates and make it even better.


----------



## santiagodraco

ProjectionHead said:


> With an ALR screen designed for USTs, light splash is minimal. If you use a traditional surface that uniformly reflects the lights, or an angular reflective (traditional ALR) those ceilings will get lit up.


Exactly my observations with the CLR screen. Before the screen... ceiling was lit up pretty bright. After there's almost no splash that I can see.


----------



## Aztar35

Larry J said:


> I like the UHZ65 so not putting it down, just making comments on what I thought so far. I don't have that firmware but depending on whats being shown, I see it dimming quite often. I'm use to it and know the PJ has its own limitations so its not a big deal. It can also kind of mute the overall picture sometimes. But I will only buy Laser so I'm not really complaining. You are probably right, maybe the Optoma can show somewhat better black levels at times, when everything is dark. But one thing I see with the Samsung is HDR cannot really be turned off it appears. So when I watched certain streaming shows with their app that claim to be in HDR, that keeps the PJ from dimming the laser so there is no dynamic black.
> 
> That doesn't look very good on the right content. High black levels that I couldn't fix. So I tried it out using on the Apple 4k box by turning off HDR and yes, black levels much better. So if using the internal apps with shows that trigger HDR but not done correctly like plenty of that stuff is, then kind of stuck with it so far. The Film maker mode doesn't show HDR but still higher black levels. Easy to see with the right type of show. But plenty of other streaming shows with HDR look good to great. The Expanse on Netflix looks really good on the Samsung.
> 
> So overall I still say the Samsung has a better picture and clearly sharper, but maybe not in every category at this time. Maybe Samsung will do some updates and make it even better.


Hi, Larry. I used to see pumping on a different UHZ65 sample, but that one had FW v. C11. This one cal'd with C17 looks incredible. And EISA just gave the new UHZ65UST the 2020-2021 Best Product Award, and I'm guessing that one has the new firmware but I'm not certain.

Still, I think we're moving away from the Samsung's strongest attribute --a bright, wide color gamut! The UHZ65 can do only about 107% of plain old rec 709 and around the range of 83-86% of DCI P3, give or take. The Samsung --with around 146+% of DCI P3 and about 106% of BT2020-- obliterates it in that category, as well as it does many other projectors and other types of displays. While as of now there isn't a whole lot of content that extends beyond P3 re BT2020 grading, the Samsung's native colors (without a filter) illuminate with such brightness, that they're so vividly captivating. For me, the Sammy's colors outweigh any dynamic contrast deficiencies it may have when compared with the Optoma, at least as seen on the LSP9T pre-production sample that I had.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Aztar35 said:


> Hi, Larry. I used to see pumping on a different UHZ65 sample, but that one had FW v. C11. This one cal'd with C17 looks incredible. And EISA just gave the new UHZ65UST the 2020-2021 Best Product Award, and I'm guessing that one has the new firmware but I'm not certain.
> 
> Still, I think we're moving away from the Samsung's strongest attribute --a bright, wide color gamut! The UHZ65 can do only about 107% of plain old rec 709 and around the range of 83-86% of DCI P3, give or take. The Samsung --with around 146+% of DCI P3 and about 106% of BT2020-- obliterates it in that category, as well as it does many other projectors and other types of displays. While as of now there isn't a whole lot of content that extends beyond P3 re BT2020 grading, the Samsung's native colors (without a filter) illuminate with such brightness, that they're so vividly captivating. For me, the Sammy's colors outweigh any dynamic contrast deficiencies it may have when compared with the Optoma, at least as seen on the LSP9T pre-production sample that I had.


are you getting a production unit soon?


----------



## mcollin6

ProjectionHead said:


> With an ALR screen designed for USTs, light splash is minimal. If you use a traditional surface that uniformly reflects the lights, or an angular reflective (traditional ALR) those ceilings will get lit up.


That makes sense for lenticular screens, but what about the ones from SI or the like? The CLR 2 doesn’t look lenticular either.


----------



## Ricimer

Is there a difference in the "rainbow effect" between DLP USTs and "long throw" DLP projectors?


----------



## Mikenificent1

Ricimer said:


> Is there a difference in the "rainbow effect" between DLP USTs and "long throw" DLP projectors?


more importantly, this UST does not have a color wheel, which should have a lot lower RBE than a projector with one.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Also, the amount of screen posts in this thread is ridiculous at this point. This thread is supposed to be for the 2 Samsung UST’s. There are other threads and a Screen Forum.


----------



## Ricimer

Mikenificent1 said:


> more importantly, this UST does not have a color wheel, which should have a lot lower RBE than a projector with one.


Well that makes sense.
However this will make my choice for a UST even harder since there are more to choose from


----------



## ProjectionHead

mcollin6 said:


> That makes sense for lenticular screens, but what about the ones from SI or the like? The CLR 2 doesn’t look lenticular either.


SI’s “Short Throw” surface is lenticular. I believe the CLR2 is as well but has a coating on top of the “ridges” to protect them from scratching.


----------



## Aztar35

Mikenificent1 said:


> are you getting a production unit soon?


I would like to see how a full production model looks. 

By the way, even the pre-production model I demo'd was the sharpest projector I have ever seen. I get that in terms of resolution, this a 1528 native resolution projector that puts up the 8.3 million 4K pixels by using a shifting actuator. But my guess is that the uncanny sharpness is the result of multiple factors that include the single chip design, brightness of the tri lasers, good optics, and the fact that it's projecting all that onto the screen from just inches away.


----------



## Larry J

Aztar35 said:


> Hi, Larry. I used to see pumping on a different UHZ65 sample, but that one had FW v. C11. This one cal'd with C17 looks incredible. And EISA just gave the new UHZ65UST the 2020-2021 Best Product Award, and I'm guessing that one has the new firmware but I'm not certain.
> 
> Still, I think we're moving away from the Samsung's strongest attribute --a bright, wide color gamut! The UHZ65 can do only about 107% of plain old rec 709 and around the range of 83-86% of DCI P3, give or take. The Samsung --with around 146+% of DCI P3 and about 106% of BT2020-- obliterates it in that category, as well as it does many other projectors and other types of displays. While as of now there isn't a whole lot of content that extends beyond P3 re BT2020 grading, the Samsung's native colors (without a filter) illuminate with such brightness, that they're so vividly captivating. For me, the Sammy's colors outweigh any dynamic contrast deficiencies it may have when compared with the Optoma, at least as seen on the LSP9T pre-production sample that I had.


Yes, I love the color on the Samsung. Which is the main reason I said it's simply a better picture overall than the Optoma that happens to be in the same room right now. I've seen some colors I've never seen before on any Projector. I've seen more than a few but still, it's just my opinion. Really vivid as you say and very colorful and nice to look at.


----------



## cieny

ProjectionHead said:


> Speckles aren't visible on a single laser PJ. They are more visible on the dual laser (Hisense & LG) and most visible on the triple laser. I had several people from the non-sales side of the company come in to the demo room and asked their opinion of the image on the LSP9T - not one person mentioned speckles at all.
> From 3' away from the screen, I couldn't *not* see them. At the THX suggested viewing distance (10' from a 100", 12' from a 120") they were far less noticeable, and really most noticeable on the whites.
> I saw much higher incidences of speckles on surfaces like the CLR 2 & CLR 3 and less on the Stewart Greymatte 70 than on the Grandview Dynamique and SI Short Throw.
> We are experimenting with more surfaces to see what we would suggest for least amount of speckle in a highly lit (living room) environment as well as in a dedicated theater room.


Any results yet? Is this a reason to go with a single laser like the Optoma P2, even if it is a step down in other ways?


----------



## nrichmond

Just received my LSP9T. Still awaiting (impatiently) the Vividstorm floor rising screen.


----------



## SFenton24

nrichmond said:


> Just received my LSP9T. Still awaiting (impatiently) the Vividstorm floor rising screen.


Ha, same here! Was debating between this and the Epson (for gaming), but figured I could do light gaming on the Samsung and more serious gaming on my LG C9. Very excited about the color spectrum on this unit (and also waiting on my Vividstorm...)

Has anyone been able to clarify if the Samsung supports 3D content, and if it does, what glasses might be compatible with it?


----------



## easystar

nrichmond said:


> Just received my LSP9T. Still awaiting (impatiently) the Vividstorm floor rising screen.


The Vividstorm floor rising screen is nice man. I’m enjoying mine for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1nquisitive

My LSP9T is scheduled to show up tomorrow. Finally haha. Looking forward to spending time with it. My only real apprehension is the input lag, as I spend roughly equal time with gaming and movies. I know the Epson has much better input lag, so if this ends up being a deal breaker, I may ditch the Samsung. We'll see. Samsung's site shows "100 Day Risk Free Trial" of their projector, so maybe I'll end up utilizing that window.

Regardless, I'll share my (very novice) opinions once everything is up and running. 

I'm using an Elite 120" CLR screen.


----------



## JereyWolf

1nquisitive said:


> My LSP9T is scheduled to show up tomorrow. Finally haha. Looking forward to spending time with it. My only real apprehension is the input lag, as I spend roughly equal time with gaming and movies. I know the Epson has much better input lag, so if this ends up being a deal breaker, I may ditch the Samsung. We'll see. Samsung's site shows "100 Day Risk Free Trial" of their projector, so maybe I'll end up utilizing that window.
> 
> Regardless, I'll share my (very novice) opinions once everything is up and running.
> 
> I'm using an Elite 120" CLR screen.


I'm very interested to hear gaming impressions. 
I'm wondering if using the 1440p 60hz resolution, which I think is very close to the projectors native resolution, will have a positive impact on input lag. I don't know if input lag is effected by pixel shifting.


----------



## Ricimer

Mark


Mark Henninger said:


> There's some chromatic abberation that's visible with white text over black backgrounds (for example) but nothing that's visible with regular content. Distortion is minimal. All UST projectors are brightest bottom center of the screen, instead of the middle of the screen, but this one less so than the other UST's I've checked out. I think the extreme throw ratio actually helps in this case, but that's just a guess.


Awesome review.
Do you have plans on reviewing the LSP7T and compare the two?


----------



## santiagodraco

So I went with the LSP7T, arrived this weekend. After two days of use I have some quick thoughts compared to the Optoma P1 and P2 (had both)>

Samsung Pros:
1. Platform stability (HDMI connections, software stability, general "solidness) is WAY better on the Sammy. I had numerous issues with HDMI dropouts, weird power on/off behavior and general stability on both Optomas. All of that is gone, as expected, with the Samsung.
2. Image geometry is significantly better on the Sammy out of the box than the Optoma. Not a big issue once you have it dialed in but on the Sammy I was able to align without needing to use the software alignment (just positioning of the projector and screen).
3. Image motion seems much better on the Sammy than it did on the Optoma. Playing several movies I was immediately impressed with the appearance of fast moving scenes on the Samsung such as the Motorball scenes. It had that feel of a high refresh rate gaming display. 
4. The Sammy is quieter. No audible fan noise.
5. The software interface and performance is also light years ahead of the Optoma, but this was expected.
6. Image quality is great. This one is a bit more difficult to gauge vs the Optoma but both were good. I want to give Samsung the edge here as in certain content, such as HD TV and many colorful movies the image is stunning. On more natural pictures, such as Alita's darker scenes, the shadows/blacks can be a bit crushed with more ambient light but probably not more than the Optoma.
7. Worked great with Nvidia Shield Pro, Amazon Fire TV Cube, Nintendo Switch, Xbox One X and worked fine with my CAAVO Control Center in between all of those. Source AVR is a Denon AVR-8500.
8. "Eye protection" system actually works... dims the output before your eyes are in front of the lasers (Optoma did not).

Optoma Pros:
1. Likely a tad bit brighter than the Sammy but really hard to pin down.
2. Honestly I can't find anything else. The Sammy is just a better piece of kit. 

Samsung Cons:
1. It's not the LSP9T  (ps I am likely going to swap out for the 9T but if price was an issue I would not hesitate to keep the 7T. It's a great unit)
2. Does not display "HDR" when HDR content starts playing. Would like to see notice of this on screen for a bit. Weird "con" I know. 
3. Focus off in the corner quadrants compared to the center. I really can't say if this was as obvious on the Optoma. It is a tad bit distracting.
4. Having issues getting arc working. Will spend more time on this. No sound when using the TV as a source. Works great with every other config.

Optoma Cons:
1. Lot's of HDMI signaling instability.
2. Issues with power/standby timeouts and detecting of sources to "not" timeout
3. Louder fan noise.
4. Poor eye protection detection mechanism.
5. Initial geometry required significant adjustments vs Sammy.

If the Samsung wasn't available I would have kept the Optoma P2 but I know I would have had to fiddle with it constantly. The Samsung just works and looks great (not that the Optoma output didn't, it was good also). 

I do think I'm going to bump up to the 9 however. I really want that bump in brightness and color fidelity. I feel like the 7 is "almost there" but I want that next level experience.

Btw I see zero "speckling" of any sort with the LSP7T and my EliteScreens AEON CLR 120" screen.
4.


----------



## Aztar35

Larry J said:


> Yes, I love the color on the Samsung. Which is the main reason I said it's simply a better picture overall than the Optoma that happens to be in the same room right now.





santiagodraco said:


> So I went with the LSP7T, arrived this weekend. After two days of use I have some quick thoughts


Larry or Santiago, can you tell us how dynamic black operates on your respective models, the 9T and 7T? On the pre-production 9T I looked at, there was no option named dynamic black in the menu and I could not see any laser dimming, at least visibly, happening even in content that can be a torture test of sorts. Are you seeing the same absence with these full production releases?


----------



## Mikenificent1

For those that own or tested the 9T, does it have auto tone mapping? If so, how does it look with HDR? How are the black levels with HDR?


----------



## santiagodraco

Aztar35 said:


> Larry or Santiago, can you tell us how dynamic black operates on your respective models, the 9T and 7T? On the pre-production 9T I looked at, there was no option named dynamic black in the menu and I could not see any laser dimming, at least visibly, happening even in content that can be a torture test of sorts. Are you seeing the same absence with these full production releases?


To be honest I don't know how to identify is laser dimming is occurring. If someone could tell me how to test for that I will let you know.

As for "dynamic black" there is none that I can find. There are settings for Contrast Enhancer (which says to avoid excessive differences between light and dark scenes) and Shadow Detail.

On day 2 with the unit and viewing during the day with higher light and at night and I'm liking the 7 more and more. Not perfect but it's really good for a 3.5k unit.


----------



## Larry J

Aztar35 said:


> Larry or Santiago, can you tell us how dynamic black operates on your respective models, the 9T and 7T? On the pre-production 9T I looked at, there was no option named dynamic black in the menu and I could not see any laser dimming, at least visibly, happening even in content that can be a torture test of sorts. Are you seeing the same absence with these full production releases?


Well, on mine you don't really know. Its simply not mentioned anywhere. So, sounds like its the same as the one you had. I cannot see it dim, not by my eyes. But it doesn't dim with HDR anyway is what I understand, which I personally think is a mistake. The only reason I can say that I assume its dimming is when I watch something that has a higher black level than it should, and its broadcasted as HDR and watched on their internal app. Then watch the same thing on an external box with HDR Off and the black level is correct. I've noticed and will need more time to do more, but the only time I have a problem with black levels is when using HDR.

It's always on some streaming service and of course they are simply using HDR on some things that isn't real or correct. On SDR black levels are fine for this type of PJ. Black levels are also very good with most HDR also. But no, I cannot catch it dimming so it's a guess its actually doing that, but I think it is on SDR and must be very fast. I kind of doubt the 3 lasers could have black levels with DLP that good overall with SDR, if not dimming.

Samsung needs to explain more details about how this PJ works, the manual is silly. Which they probably just trying to give people something to plug in and use. I looked at the service menu and a lot stuff is there, like most Samsung products with video. Some don't apply to the PJ I think. But didn't see anything about dynamic black and wasn't sure what some of the abbreviation's stood for without a service manual. Have to be careful in that service menu. Did have a hotel mode though for whatever reason.


----------



## Aztar35

Larry J said:


> Well, on mine you don't really know. Its simply not mentioned anywhere. So, sounds like its the same as the one you had. I cannot see it dim, not by my eyes. But it doesn't dim with HDR anyway is what I understand, which I personally think is a mistake. The only reason I can say that I assume its dimming is when I watch something that has a higher black level than it should, and its broadcasted as HDR and watched on their internal app. Then watch the same thing on an external box with HDR Off and the black level is correct. I've noticed and will need more time to do more, but the only time I have a problem with black levels is when using HDR.
> 
> It's always on some streaming service and of course they are simply using HDR on some things that isn't real or correct. On SDR black levels are fine for this type of PJ. Black levels are also very good with most HDR also. But no, I cannot catch it dimming so it's a guess its actually doing that, but I think it is on SDR and must be very fast. I kind of doubt the 3 lasers could have black levels with DLP that good overall with SDR, if not dimming.
> 
> Samsung needs to explain more details about how this PJ works, the manual is silly. Which they probably just trying to give people something to plug in and use. I looked at the service menu and a lot stuff is there, like most Samsung products with video. Some don't apply to the PJ I think. But didn't see anything about dynamic black and wasn't sure what some of the abbreviation's stood for without a service manual. Have to be careful in that service menu. Did have a hotel mode though for whatever reason.


If you have the Panasonic UB420, 820, or 9000 player, switch its setting to SDR BT2020. Then, 1) check the player info screen to see if the projector is displaying BT2020; then 2) see if the black levels are better than what you saw in HDR to evaluate whether DB is active like in plain old HD SDR. This way you can get wide color and DB at the same time.


----------



## mcollin6

ProjectionHead said:


> SI’s “Short Throw” surface is lenticular. I believe the CLR2 is as well but has a coating on top of the “ridges” to protect them from scratching.


Brian, Hmmmm... If the surface coatings have reflectance specs like that of glass, that would still result in 4% of the light scattering across the ceiling. Have you seen what happens in a room with light ceilings?

thx, Mike


----------



## santiagodraco

mcollin6 said:


> Brian, Hmmmm... If the surface coatings have reflectance specs like that of glass, that would still result in 4% of the light scattering across the ceiling. Have you seen what happens in a room with light ceilings?
> 
> thx, Mike


I'm getting very little to no light scattering with the CLR. Nothing I can really notice anyway. There's "some" but very insignificant. I have a white ceiling.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Larry J said:


> Well, on mine you don't really know. Its simply not mentioned anywhere. So, sounds like its the same as the one you had. I cannot see it dim, not by my eyes. But it doesn't dim with HDR anyway is what I understand, which I personally think is a mistake. The only reason I can say that I assume its dimming is when I watch something that has a higher black level than it should, and its broadcasted as HDR and watched on their internal app. Then watch the same thing on an external box with HDR Off and the black level is correct. I've noticed and will need more time to do more, but the only time I have a problem with black levels is when using HDR.
> 
> It's always on some streaming service and of course they are simply using HDR on some things that isn't real or correct. On SDR black levels are fine for this type of PJ. Black levels are also very good with most HDR also. But no, I cannot catch it dimming so it's a guess its actually doing that, but I think it is on SDR and must be very fast. I kind of doubt the 3 lasers could have black levels with DLP that good overall with SDR, if not dimming.
> 
> Samsung needs to explain more details about how this PJ works, the manual is silly. Which they probably just trying to give people something to plug in and use. I looked at the service menu and a lot stuff is there, like most Samsung products with video. Some don't apply to the PJ I think. But didn't see anything about dynamic black and wasn't sure what some of the abbreviation's stood for without a service manual. Have to be careful in that service menu. Did have a hotel mode though for whatever reason.


If by external box, you mean an AppleTv, what you do is in the Apple TV settings, set the display to 4K SDR. Then set range to “match”. So the default will be SDR, but when content that is HDR is playing, it will switch to HDR.

Curious how HDR black levels look after you set that.


----------



## Ricoflashback

***RE: "Did have a hotel mode though for whatever reason." My friend, who has the same projector, said that in the hotel mode, it directs you to a PPV of, shall we say, some interesting content. Just kidding. Actually - hotel mode is probably this:

*"Hotel Mode* is a function available *Samsung* CRT TVs, which does not allow the guest to alter the settings of the TV once the *Hotel* administrator has fixed it. ... In the Administrator *mode*, the TV will function as a normal TV. The *Hotel* Administrator can set certain settings of TV as per *Hotel* requirement."

So - you can pretend you are the manager of your home and ensure that no one messes with the settings. All kidding aside - - thanks for your comments.


----------



## santiagodraco

Does anyone else have the 7 or 9 setup and can comment on focus at the sides and corners? This is really the only issue I have with the 7 at the moment and would love to get some feedback from others. Focus is great a the center but drops off quite a bit at the top half sides/corners and bottom corners. Basically a radius out from the projector.


----------



## santiagodraco

On another note I fired up the gaming PC and loaded up the game the Elder Scrolls Online. Visually, compared to the Optoma, it's much more vivid and crisp. Really "pops". I can't imagine how the 9 will look when I swap em out. Fonts in 4k (at least near the central area of the screen) are definitely sharper to my eye than they were on the P1 or P2.

Also if you are considering one of these over the Optoma I can tell you that there is zero comparison between the Sammy and either the P1 or P2 for connection stability. I've now tested a variety of media devices including a Windows 10 PC in 4k 60hz, Shield, Xbox One X, Fire TV Stick and Cube, Nintendo Switch and a Chromecast. Each ran without a single hitch. The Optoma's had issues constantly.


----------



## Larry J

Mikenificent1 said:


> If by external box, you mean an AppleTv, what you do is in the Apple TV settings, set the display to 4K SDR. Then set range to “match”. So the default will be SDR, but when content that is HDR is playing, it will switch to HDR.
> 
> Curious how HDR black levels look after you set that.


Yes that is how I run the Apple box on the Samsung most of the time. 

But what I meant was when using the Samsung app and watching say, Netflix. If the show is in HDR then there's no way to get out of HDR. I've seen a few shows that didn't have correct black levels that way on the Samsung. But when I go Apple TV box and set it to SDR only, the black levels are basically fine. Yes, it's the same way when I use HDR on the Apple box. While I'm not sure, I was guessing the dynamic black was doing its thing with dimming because I don't think the Samsung does that with HDR. I know some streaming shows that are HDR don't really look right. But that is what I see and not sure yet if its from no dimming in HDR, or just not compatible somehow with the Samsung. 

Far as HDR on the Samsung overall its great. No real problem with black levels on most I've watched. Shows like The Expanse which is rather dark is fine and great color. Blu-ray looks great but I've only played one so far. I like the overall picture a lot on this PJ.


----------



## SFenton24

I lack a screen yet (and given this isn't the room the projector will end up in, I ended up doing only a cursory setup and focus), but, wow, given everything I've read about UST projectors... even before screen and calibration I am _mighty_ impressed.

Looks better than any non-OLED TV I've bought even on the flat wall. Amazingly bright. Not a fan of Samsung's built-in OS so I'll be throwing my Shield and an Xbox One in there as soon as the theater room is set up, but I loaded Plex on it and threw some 4K content on and whew. Even on a flat wall the contrast and colors are amazing.

Cannot _wait_ to get my Vividstorm and fully test and calibrate it. It's going to be great.

Just to clarify - LSP9T here.


----------



## driege

SFenton24 said:


> I lack a screen yet (and given this isn't the room the projector will end up in, I ended up doing only a cursory setup and focus), but, wow, given everything I've read about UST projectors... even before screen and calibration I am _mighty_ impressed.
> 
> Looks better than any non-OLED TV I've bought even on the flat wall. Amazingly bright. Not a fan of Samsung's built-in OS so I'll be throwing my Shield and an Xbox One in there as soon as the theater room is set up, but I loaded Plex on it and threw some 4K content on and whew. Even on a flat wall the contrast and colors are amazing.
> 
> Cannot _wait_ to get my Vividstorm and fully test and calibrate it. It's going to be great.
> 
> Just to clarify - LSP9T here.


To be clear, you're saying it looks better than high end LCDs like Samsung QLEDs? That sounds like a game changer. 

I assume you're only talking about in the dark. Since you don't have a screen yet, I imagine you can't really comment on how it holds up in a bit of light. I'm curious about that as well.


----------



## SFenton24

driege said:


> To be clear, you're saying it looks better than high end LCDs like Samsung QLEDs? That sounds like a game changer.
> 
> I assume you're only talking about in the dark. Since you don't have a screen yet, I imagine you can't really comment on how it holds up in a bit of light. I'm curious about that as well.


I managed to get pretty light isolated in the room it's currently in, yeah. I did test it in light and it's obviously not ideal against the wall, but I imagine if you can get an ALR screen up it'll look okay. I'll probably do a quick test with that but the destination room will also be light isolated so it's not a huge priority.

Here's a couple samples:









A close-up, where I think the blacks look significantly better than I had expected (I got to see the Epson LS500 at Best Buy- the other PJ I was looking at0 and was disappointed in the blacks- here, so far, I have few complaints):











Here's a sample of the Tron Legacy intro, with beautiful neon colors and a dark background (can't wait to watch this with the full setup...) in the dark room: 




And here it is in the light room: 




Of note, I think I measured the overall projected image and it came out around 137", so it's already streched beyond what Samsung denotes as the "max" size, but... I wanted to fill a wall up. 

Also, unfortunately, I can't do a direct comparison to QLED- I owned a TCL QLED for a day and it had terrible light bleeding and some burn-in so I just put my money where my mouth was and went right for the LG C9, which is beautiful. But before that I'm pretty sure I only had 1080P LCD panels, so my judgment might be clouded.


----------



## driege

The blacks look pretty good. I'm eager to see it with a screen.


----------



## santiagodraco

driege said:


> The blacks look pretty good. I'm eager to see it with a screen.


That they do.

I would really love to see some screenshots with text on screen from the LSP9T. Here are some shots from the LSP7T that illustrate the focus issue I was mentioning before (from the Elder Scrolls Online in 4k 60hz): NOTE the colors are not "accurate" due to the lighting in the room. These images are just to highlight the focus issue I'm seeing. Otherwise the pictures look great.


----------



## bjanssen

santiagodraco said:


> That they do.
> 
> I would really love to see some screenshots with text on screen from the LSP9T. Here are some shots from the LSP7T that illustrate the focus issue I was mentioning before (from the Elder Scrolls Online in 4k 60hz): NOTE the colors are not "accurate" due to the lighting in the room. These images are just to highlight the focus issue I'm seeing. Otherwise the pictures look great.
> 
> View attachment 3050948
> View attachment 3050951
> View attachment 3050950
> View attachment 3050949


Screen size? This might be why Samsung is suggesting 120" max for LSP7T.


----------



## santiagodraco

bjanssen said:


> Screen size? This might be why Samsung is suggesting 120" max for LSP7T.


Exactly 120". EliteScreen's AEON CLR 120.


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

driege said:


> To be clear, you're saying it looks better than high end LCDs like Samsung QLEDs? That sounds like a game changer.


Heck ya, that would be a game changer....


----------



## JereyWolf

santiagodraco said:


> ...I would really love to see some screenshots with text on screen from the LSP9T


I'm also really interested in this. PC games with lots of on-screen text are part of the reason I'd like to move to a projector & 120" screen. Sitting 16' from a 75" screen makes it pretty tough to read text in menus.


----------



## SaulP

I am contemplating purchasing this projector (LSP9T) together with the VividStorm screen and building a custom credenza that contains both. 

Taking a look at the specifications for both, I don’t believe that the screen and projector can sit on the same surface (horizontal plane) and work perfectly. According to the spec sheets, the distance from the bottom of the screen to the bottom edge of the image is 13.78“ (35 cm). However for a 120“ screen, the projector needs 15.8“ from the bottom of the projector to the bottom edge of the image.

I think I can make up some of that if I raise the surface on which the screen sits so that the top of the screen “box“ (when it is closed) is flush with the top of the credenza which should ideally be the same as the top of the projector. In other words, both the top of the projector and the top of the closed screen should be flush with the top surface of the credenza like the image below. 










However, I cannot tell how tall the projector actually is. The spec sheet says 5 inches. But, the diagram showing the throw suggests it is 5.5”. According to VividStorm, the screen box is 4.72 inches tall (12 cm). If so, then I would need to place it about 3/4“ higher than the pj for the top of it to be flush with the top of the projector (assuming it’s 5.5” tall).










I was hoping that those of you with both the projector and the screen could take some measurements once you’ve got it set up. This is a relatively long term project for me so I am not in a rush but I would like to plan it carefully.

If worse came to worse, I could probably set the projector further down so its top is not flush with but rather below the top of the credenza if I left some room on either side of the projector so that the image does not get clipped. Alternatively, I think it works almost perfectly with the 110“ version of the screen.

perhaps once we have real world numbers we can help each other figure out how to design like this might work. I can’t believe I’m the only one who has something like this in mind.

Thoughts?


----------



## ptoemmes

SaulP said:


> I am contemplating purchasing this projector (LSP9T) together with the VividStorm screen and building a custom credenza that contains both.
> 
> Taking a look at the specifications for both, I don’t believe that the screen and projector can sit on the same surface (horizontal plane) and work perfectly. According to the spec sheets, the distance from the bottom of the screen to the bottom edge of the image is 13.78“ (35 cm). However for a 120“ screen, the projector needs 15.8“ from the bottom of the projector to the bottom edge of the image.
> 
> I think I can make up some of that if I raise the surface on which the screen sits so that the top of the screen “box“ (when it is closed) is flush with the top of the credenza which should ideally be the same as the top of the projector. In other words, both the top of the projector and the top of the closed screen should be flush with the top surface of the credenza like the image below.
> 
> View attachment 3050953
> 
> 
> However, I cannot tell how tall the projector actually is. The spec sheet says 5 inches. But, the diagram showing the throw suggests it is 5.5”. According to VividStorm, the screen box is 4.72 inches tall (12 cm). If so, then I would need to place it about 3/4“ higher than the pj for the top of it to be flush with the top of the projector (assuming it’s 5.5” tall).
> 
> View attachment 3050955
> 
> 
> I was hoping that those of you with both the projector and the screen could take some measurements once you’ve got it set up. This is a relatively long term project for me so I am not in a rush but I would like to plan it carefully.
> 
> If worse came to worse, I could probably set the projector further down so its top is not flush with but rather below the top of the credenza if I left some room on either side of the projector so that the image does not get clipped. Alternatively, I think it works almost perfectly with the 110“ version of the screen.
> 
> perhaps once we have real world numbers we can help each other figure out how to design like this might work. I can’t believe I’m the only one who has something like this in mind.
> 
> Thoughts?


I do not have a USP PJ yet, but am in the planning stages like you as well. I may be overly hung up on the match of where to place things. 

But, apparently one thing to consider is that ideally your line of sight from the seating position should be around a line debarking the top of the lower 1/3 of the viewable area of the screen. Doesn't have to be exact. 

That's generally 42" to 50" depending on your physical dimension, seat height, etc. Just sit where you are gonna sit and perhaps use a level from your eye and drop a tape measure to the floor. 

Looks like the VividStorm has a fairly large masked area at the bottom at full extension. I dunno if you have to fully extend a VS screen or not.

Here's a link to a post related to the Epson LS500 with a fixed wall mount screen, but the concepts are the same.








Epson Releases EpiqVision Ultra LS500 UST Projector...


It’s been a year since the initial unveiling of the Epson LS500 ultrashort throw projector, but the company has now announced North American availability for this eagerly anticipated UST 4K laser model. Unlike some other rival products, this projector ships with a screen. A 100-inch diagonal...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## ptoemmes

SaulP said:


> ...
> 
> Thoughts?


Another quick look, - check my math.

The screen X dimension is 13.78" inches - bottom of the casing to bottom of viewable screen. 

The C dimension for the PJ is 10.3". Assume 5.5" for the height of the PJ that places the bottom of the PJ around 15.3" to 15.8".

So, there appears to be a 2.0" to 2.2" - more or less - diff in the bottom locations of the PJ and the screen casing. The PJ may have some vertical adjustment. I think you would have to either raise the screen casing or lower the PJ by that amount.

The H dimension for the screen is 58.8" so 1/3 of that is roughly a little less that 20". So, your ideal sight line is going to be about 20" up from the bottom of the viewable area of the screen or about 20 + 13.78 = 33.78" from the bottom of the screen casing.

If your viewing height is, say 40", then I think that suggests the bottom of the screen casing is going to be 6" to 8" off the floor and the PJ will sit about 2" lower than that. Everything raises "up" if your line of signs is closer to 50" and you aren't bumping into a low ceiling.

Again - CHECK MY MATH.

Suggest mocking up "stands" before building or buying furniture.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ptoemmes said:


> Another quick look, - chem my match.
> 
> The screen X dimension is 13.78" inches - bottom of the casing to bottom of viewable screen.
> 
> The C dimension for the PJ is 10.3". Assume 5.5" for the height of the PJ that places the bottom of the PJ around 15.3" to 15.8".
> 
> So, there appears to be a 2.0" to 2.2" - more or less - diff in the bottom locations of the PJ and the screen casing. The PJ may have some vertical adjustment. I think you would have to either raise the screen casing or lower the PJ by that amount.
> 
> The H dimension for the screen is 58.8" so 1/3 of that is roughly a little less that 20". So, your ideal sight line is going to be about 20" up from the bottom of the viewable area of the screen or about 20 + 13.78 = 33.78" from the bottom of the screen casing.
> 
> If your viewing height is, say 40", then I think that suggests the bottom of the screen casing is going to be 6" to 8" off the floor and the PJ will sit about 2" lower than that. Everything raises "up" if your line of signs is closer to 50" and you aren't bumping into a low ceiling.
> 
> Again - CHECK MY MATH.
> 
> Suggest mocking up "stands" before building or buying furniture.


***Can VividStorm provide some guidance on this? I believe they have a very good customer service area. And I'm sure they run into these projector questions all the time. I'm surprised they don't modify their website for the UST projectors on the market today to help with setup. Also - - I know this is the LSP9T thread but having projection screen info to properly align a setup like the floor rising VividStream is really helpful to many posters who are considering the Sammy projector with a floor rising screen. Which - - IMHO, is a great way to keep the aesthetics of a room while enjoying the benefits of the large screen experience.


----------



## santiagodraco

So I've now spent over 4 hours trying to reach a Samsung support "specialist" to help with the LSP7T focus issue. Spoke to at least 10 different reps and none knew anything about these projects and transfered me to someone they promised would, who were equally clueless.

I am beyond frustrated with Samsung support. Absolutely horrendous.


----------



## Aztar35

santiagodraco said:


> So I've now spent over 4 hours trying to reach a Samsung support "specialist" to help with the LSP7T focus issue. Spoke to at least 10 different reps and none knew anything about these projects and transfered me to someone they promised would, who were equally clueless.
> 
> I am beyond frustrated with Samsung support. Absolutely horrendous.


How bad is the defocused portions? If it's really bad for you, maybe show it and talk to the merchant who sold it to you to find out what the replacement policy is and to see if you can get a replacement?


----------



## bix26

santiagodraco said:


> So I've now spent over 4 hours trying to reach a Samsung support "specialist" to help with the LSP7T focus issue. Spoke to at least 10 different reps and none knew anything about these projects and transfered me to someone they promised would, who were equally clueless.
> 
> I am beyond frustrated with Samsung support. Absolutely horrendous.


I know this is pretty obvious, so please don’t be insulted if you’ve tried both of these things. 

First, 

try wiping the lens with a fresh microfiber cloth. To be on the safe, don’t do it while the lens is warm or hot. I have a UST and I clean it every couple weeks. Even minor fingerprints that are hard to see can have a noticeable impact on picture sharpness. 

Secondly, 

try to find the sweet spot of distance and focus. This might be unique or more pronounced with my projector. When I move the focus on my projector the image gets either larger or smaller. If I have the projector too close, I am able to get the picture focused in the middle but not the edges. If I move the projector too far, the focus can be perfect on the outside but not the middle. If I move the projector right in the middle of this range, I can get a perfectly sharp image. This introduces another challenge; depending on how close or how far the projector is from the screen, the height /offset changes as well. I believe these issues are inherent with UST projectors. They all have a traditional convex lens reflecting off a convex mirror. Not only that, the mirror has to be shaped and aligned in a very precise way. This is incredibly hard to do from an engineering standpoint. It’s probably why UST’s cost so much more vs an equivalent standard throw projector.

TL;DR

While your projector might have a defect, it’s just as likely that the position of your projector might need to be fine tuned. Try pulling the projector out an inch or two, Then re-focus. If this doesn’t work try moving it closer then re-focus. Before each attempt to re-focus, make sure the projector is perfectly perpendicular to the screen. If the projector is even slightly angled, this will create blurriness.

P.S. This probably sounds too complicated and like a big PIA, and it is. But once you figure out all the ins and outs it’s not too bad. UST’s are just really tricky. Hopefully, this helps and it’s not a defect. Good luck.


----------



## Larry J

A few ask for some pictures of text and a few other things. I took a few with my phone but its not the same as the picture on the PJ. Its some sharper and colors are better. The computer pictures were mostly for showing text. Color not exactly right on some of them. I'm not really seeing a focus problem across the screen. I normally don't bother with pictures because no way to really make them as they really appear. If someone wants a picture of something else let me know and I'll see if I can do it. The computer text pictures are full screen.


----------



## MDesigns

Larry J said:


> A few ask for some pictures of text and a few other things. I took a few with my phone but its not the same as the picture on the PJ. Its some sharper and colors are better. The computer pictures were mostly for showing text. Color not exactly right on some of them. I'm not really seeing a focus problem across the screen. I normally don't bother with pictures because no way to really make them as they really appear. If someone wants a picture of something else let me know and I'll see if I can do it. The computer text pictures are full screen.


Go closer to the screen to take pics of different areas of the screen with text or some sharpness pattern on the screen. So close that we can see the individual pixels.

Is there any focus settings with samsungs lens?


----------



## 3sprit

LSP7T and LSP9T are two totally different products.
They have only the “Samsung brand” in common.
This is the thread of the LSP9T and if we keep talking about LSP7T we are only confusing the readers.
Can we talk and post pictures only of the LSP9T?
Thank you.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

3sprit said:


> LSP7T and LSP9T are two totally different products.
> They have only the “Samsung brand” in common.
> This is the thread of the LSP9T and if we keep talking about LSP7T we are only confusing the readers.
> Can we talk and post pictures only of the LSP9T?
> Thank you.


Esprit, Larry has the LSP9T. Must be the phone because the colors are way off on that Loki Pic, but that's expected as Larry said.

I don't see any major glaring focus issues in the text. @bix26 good on focusing as the size does change slightly and I'm sure when making drastic size changes the focus can change depending on the lens and UST. I'M SURE @santiagodraco just one with a bad lens. I just returned a P2 that had similar issues and could not be focused properly on the left side of the screen, but it's horizontal offset was off by 3 to five inches (the image thrown was not centered with the projector). I think a corner or two are expected to be slighty more out of focus with UST's unless you get lucky.


----------



## santiagodraco

The LSP9T looks good focus wise compared to the 7. Thanks for the pictures Larry!

In regards to what I've done to address the focus issues I've gone through pretty much everything you suggested Bix26. Still waiting to hear back from Samsung.


----------



## bix26

santiagodraco said:


> The LSP9T looks good focus wise compared to the 7. Thanks for the pictures Larry!
> 
> In regards to what I've done to address the focus issues I've gone through pretty much everything you suggested Bix26. Still waiting to hear back from Samsung.


Sorry to hear that man, I’d forget the rigmarole of customer service. I’d just return it and buy a new one. It’s what customer service will ultimately do anyway. Maybe they’ll fix it and some lucky person can buy it refurbished for a discount


----------



## avsenthusiast

@Mark Henninger As a Sony 295ES owner, would you go for the LSP9T instead?

I was considering a Sony 295ES, but since my room does not have enough throw distance to reach 120" so the Samsung LSP9T seems perfect spec wise. 

But I am in love with Sony's "Reality Creation" and "Motionflow" so would LSP9T be a major step-down?


----------



## 3sprit

Casey_Bryson said:


> Larry has the LSP9T.


Perfect, thanks, but I was referring to the thread not the single post (screens, LSP7T, etc ...).


----------



## santiagodraco

bix26 said:


> Sorry to hear that man, I’d forget the rigmarole of customer service. I’d just return it and buy a new one. It’s what customer service will ultimately do anyway. Maybe they’ll fix it and some lucky person can buy it refurbished for a discount


For sure. It's going back and I'm going to be ordering the 9T. I have a return window to Jan 31 so I am good!


----------



## santiagodraco

3sprit said:


> LSP7T and LSP9T are two totally different products.
> They have only the “Samsung brand” in common.
> This is the thread of the LSP9T and if we keep talking about LSP7T we are only confusing the readers.
> Can we talk and post pictures only of the LSP9T?
> Thank you.


Many of the people here are interested in "either or". The discussions here help everyone understand the differences and help them with their decisions. I know it has for me.


----------



## 3sprit

“*Samsung The Premiere LSP9T 3-Laser 4K UST Projector Review”
Ok 😷 🤐👋*


----------



## bdht

avsscientist said:


> But I am in love with Sony's "Reality Creation" and "Motionflow" so would LSP9T be a major step-down?


reality creation and motionflow are processing techniques to simulate what dlp does natively.


----------



## avsenthusiast

bdht said:


> reality creation and motionflow are processing techniques to simulate what dlp does natively.


You're right, Samsung should have pretty good "motionflow" type processing, but according to Sony, "Reality Creation" does more than just upscaling from lower native chip resolution to higher res, like "analyzing every pixel then using DSP to map individual pixels against its magical database, compiled from its vast movie-industry experience to enhance everything." 

Obviously kidding about the "magical" part, but I do believe Sony's experience in the movie industry counts, but how much of this "processing" is visible side-by-side next to the LSP9T is the question.


----------



## avsenthusiast

My apologies if everyone already moved on from the 3D question, given Samsung's track record, do you think it's more likely that they will release a 2021 model with 3D or add 3D to LSP9T? 

This LSP9T seems perfect for my needs in every way, but since it will replace my Sony as the sole display device, I will lose access to all my 3D titles, which is not an option.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

console said:


> Sorry for off topic post, but what speakers are shown in that room and where is center channel?


Mark runs a "phantom" center


----------



## SFenton24

avsscientist said:


> My apologies if everyone already moved on from the 3D question, given Samsung's track record, do you think it's more likely that they will release a 2021 model with 3D or add 3D to LSP9T?
> 
> This LSP9T seems perfect for my needs in every way, but since it will replace my Sony as the sole display device, I will lose access to all my 3D titles, which is not an option.


I don't think anyone has been able to verify any which way if the LSP9T supports 3D, which is frustrating, as I'd totally enjoy getting some glasses for it. There is nothing in the manual that says anything, and I can't find anything in the projector settings itself that indicates support or lack thereof. :/


----------



## Mike Garrett

SFenton24 said:


> I don't think anyone has been able to verify any which way if the LSP9T supports 3D, which is frustrating, as I'd totally enjoy getting some glasses for it. There is nothing in the manual that says anything, and I can't find anything in the projector settings itself that indicates support or lack thereof. :/


Manual is not going to list what it can't do. if 3D is not listed, it does not do 3D.


----------



## Larry J

Casey_Bryson said:


> Esprit, Larry has the LSP9T. Must be the phone because the colors are way off on that Loki Pic, but that's expected as Larry said.
> 
> I don't see any major glaring focus issues in the text. @bix26 good on focusing as the size does change slightly and I'm sure when making drastic size changes the focus can change depending on the lens and UST. I'M SURE @santiagodraco just one with a bad lens. I just returned a P2 that had similar issues and could not be focused properly on the left side of the screen, but it's horizontal offset was off by 3 to five inches (the image thrown was not centered with the projector). I think a corner or two are expected to be slighty more out of focus with UST's unless you get lucky.


Yeah, started not to post it but ran out of time to mess with all that stuff. Phone just didn't do the multi colors right with Loki and not sure why but didn't surprise me much. Which that is one of the strong things about the Samsung 3 laser PJ, the colors. 

I think maybe my left corner is slightly out of focus compared to rest but its minor. Also think its not perfectly squared when I took those pics, maybe I moved it by mistake. Course it didn't take long to get it mostly right. Text looks sharper to me though than the pics show. Still somewhat playing with all of it. Never had a UST before but like this one overall, especially for the room its in. But I can mostly control the light and I like the brightness of the white screen.


----------



## sudhanese2003

I have been a stealth observer of the forum, awesome info and helped make my mind and plan for my first HT. Just ordered the LSP9T, arriving on 11/5. Got a 10% discount from my employer so not bad. Got Marantz SR6014, XY 120 PET from China and Klipsch Reference Atmos system with HT1205 sub. Pretty excited about how this is all gonna come together.

Side note: If you are placing an order via Samsung USA, i was curious about expedited shipping options and called CC. They said that is the only option available and gave me $100 for my 'inconvenience'. Easy money


----------



## avsenthusiast

Seeing that LG HU85LA 2-laser projector also doesn't support 3D, I don't have high hopes that Samsung will release a firmware update to support 3D. Maybe there is something about these UST projector design, DLP or chip that makes 3D impossible?

Sigh, this Samsung LSP9T checks all the boxes, ie. lumens, throw distance, colors, tone mapping, size etc but it's just missing 3D for me. 

Since I don't want to go for another front projector again which are not as bright, throw distance doesn't work for my room, and Sony laser or UST projectors cost a ton more money, I guess Optoma P2 is the only alternative?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Mike Garrett said:


> Manual is not going to list what it can't do. if 3D is not listed, it does not do 3D.


Yes, likely not but they could add it at a later date like VAVA did. It's already baked into the DLP Chip soooo give us the goods Samsung.


----------



## avsenthusiast

Fantastic, there is already an example of VAVA adding 3D after release. Now I am hopeful again! Thanks @Casey_Bryson for this information.


----------



## bix26

avsscientist said:


> Seeing that LG HU85LA 2-laser projector also doesn't support 3D, I don't have high hopes that Samsung will release a firmware update to support 3D. Maybe there is something about these UST projector design, DLP or chip that makes 3D impossible?
> 
> Sigh, this Samsung LSP9T checks all the boxes, ie. lumens, throw distance, colors, tone mapping, size etc but it's just missing 3D for me.
> 
> Since I don't want to go for another front projector again which are not as bright, throw distance doesn't work for my room, and Sony laser or UST projectors cost a ton more money, I guess Optoma P2 is the only alternative?


It’s not the lasers, it’s the .66”DMD. Less expensive 4k DLP projectors use a native 1080p .47” DMD that’s shifted 4x to create a 4k picture. The more expensive projectors like LG, Samsung, and maybe Hisense use a higher resolution 2k .66” DMD that shifts 2x to create a 4k image. 3D BluRay is a native 1080p source so it’s easier to implement 3D on these less expensive projectors. Texas Instruments (maker and owner of DLP) never added support for 3D on their older, but higher fidelity .66” DMD. It’s not something that can be added via software if the hardware is not capable.


----------



## mcollin6

Anyone able to see any difference in image quality using a UST ALR screen by looking at it from higher off the ground?
The low throw ratio of the LSP9T should result in a lower screen position providing a better image.


----------



## Run&Gun

avsscientist said:


> Seeing that LG HU85LA 2-laser projector also doesn't support 3D, I don't have high hopes that Samsung will release a firmware update to support 3D. Maybe there is something about these UST projector design, DLP or chip that makes 3D impossible?
> 
> Sigh, this Samsung LSP9T checks all the boxes, ie. lumens, throw distance, colors, tone mapping, size etc but it's just missing 3D for me.
> 
> Since I don't want to go for another front projector again which are not as bright, throw distance doesn't work for my room, and Sony laser or UST projectors cost a ton more money, I guess Optoma P2 is the only alternative?


HU85 is actually three laser RGB. Red laser, Blue laser and a second Blue laser hitting a yellow phosphor to make green.


----------



## santiagodraco

Anyone have any direct experience with the LSP9T compared to the LG CineBeam 4k? I'm curious as I am having serious doubts about Samsung's ability to support their customers if there are issues..


----------



## Transepoch

I don't think there's been anything remotely official on 3D support, just someone commenting that a person at Samsung told them they were trying to get the function included before launch. (EDIT: Although, just noticed a Samsung rep on BestBuy page said there is no support... not a good sign they didn't include the word "yet.")


Larry J said:


> I think maybe my left corner is slightly out of focus compared to rest but its minor. Also think its not perfectly squared when I took those pics, maybe I moved it by mistake. Course it didn't take long to get it mostly right. Text looks sharper to me though than the pics show. Still somewhat playing with all of it. Never had a UST before but like this one overall, especially for the room its in. But I can mostly control the light and I like the brightness of the white screen.


Particularly with that first image (the browser screen) both left corners looked noticeably out of focus, even without opening it full-size.

Skimming what passes for the user manual and wondering: if wall mounted, can it still do a full-resolution landscape image?


----------



## Casey_Bryson

bix26 said:


> It’s not the lasers, it’s the .66”DMD. Less expensive 4k DLP projectors use a native 1080p .47” DMD that’s shifted 4x to create a 4k picture. The more expensive projectors like LG, Samsung, and maybe Hisense use a higher resolution 2k .66” DMD that shifts 2x to create a 4k image. 3D BluRay is a native 1080p source so it’s easier to implement 3D on these less expensive projectors. Texas Instruments (maker and owner of DLP) never added support for 3D on their older, but higher fidelity .66” DMD. It’s not something that can be added via software if the hardware is not capable.


According to this post there are some projectors with the.66 that do support 3D









0.47" Vs 0.66' DLP chip (UHD51A VsUHD65...


0.47" Vs 0.66' DLP chip (UHD51A VsUHD65: I'm not the original author for the post) Comparison Chips pseudo-4K 0.66 "vs 0.47" After going crazy looking for information about the new pseudo-4K projectors that are coming out recently and in view of the fact that the information that exists is...




www.avsforum.com





I see your logic, but I'm not convinced yet. A lot of people think the .47 is locked at 60hz and can't do 24hz, but it can though I think it looks closer to 48Hz. 

From what I've seen on the .47's it looks as simple as clicking a few buttons and you've got 3D per some screenshots I've seen from something like an SDK for developers. I'm sure it's more involved, but it looks like TI did most of the work.


----------



## driege

avsscientist said:


> Maybe there is something about these UST projector design, DLP or chip that makes 3D impossible?


 VAVA released a firmware update that enabled 3D after launch. Unless having 3 lasers instead of a color wheel somehow prevents it, I assume it's possible.


----------



## avsenthusiast

Reading the responses to my question about possiblity of Samsung adding 3D is like riding roller coaster of optimism and despair, sigh... so tempted to take the easy way out with Optoma P2 just to get 3D but I know I will never be happy with its color accuracy, processing, stability, hdr etc.

I guess I will keep using my Sony 45ES for a while just to see if there is sign from the 3D Gods/Goddesses that the Samsung will get a firmware update like VAVA


----------



## Larry J

Transepoch said:


> I don't think there's been anything remotely official on 3D support, just someone commenting that a person at Samsung told them they were trying to get the function included before launch. (EDIT: Although, just noticed a Samsung rep on BestBuy page said there is no support... not a good sign they didn't include the word "yet.")
> 
> Particularly with that first image (the browser screen) both left corners looked noticeably out of focus, even without opening it full-size.
> 
> Skimming what passes for the user manual and wondering: if wall mounted, can it still do a full-resolution landscape image?


Yes, but I cleared that up some now by actually getting the PJ in the right place with geometry correct. Then used the focus control just looking at the corners. Its not perfect if up close and stare at the top corners, but while sitting and watching now I cannot honestly see the difference. Maybe can tell a little bit while sitting in the top left corner with the desktop on the screen, but its not really noticeable even if looking for it. The PJ handles the computer text really good actually, compared to some projectors I've used. 

I don't know why it wouldn't do that being wall mounted. The menu has 4 projection modes, Front, front ceiling, rear and rear ceiling.


----------



## bennutt

driege said:


> VAVA released a firmware update that enabled 3D after launch. Unless having 3 lasers instead of a color wheel somehow prevents it, I assume it's possible.


Wouldn’t 3D require a Bluetooth connection to sync the glasses? Has anyone verified if that exists in the hardware? Not sure if projectors are using passive 3D, my Epsons in the past didn’t, and neither does my current TV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1nquisitive

sudhanese2003 said:


> I have been a stealth observer of the forum, awesome info and helped make my mind and plan for my first HT. Just ordered the LSP9T, arriving on 11/5. Got a 10% discount from my employer so not bad. Got Marantz SR6014, XY 120 PET from China and Klipsch Reference Atmos system with HT1205 sub. Pretty excited about how this is all gonna come together.
> 
> Side note: If you are placing an order via Samsung USA, i was curious about expedited shipping options and called CC. They said that is the only option available and gave me $100 for my 'inconvenience'. Easy money


I ordered directly from Samsung (on October 5), and honestly it's been super frustrating waiting around. Customer service has promised two separate delivery dates now, which have all been missed (never even changed status to "shipped"). The newest alleged arrival will be on Monday, November 2, so we'll see. But at this point, I don't believe them any more. On Best Buy, the delivery estimate is only 2-3 days, by the way . . . But to get my Samsung employee discount, I had to buy direct, also. Worth it, for sure, but it better not arrive with any defects after waiting a whole friggin' month.


----------



## jorgebetancourt

I myself will never give up 3D on my projector. I have a jvc 640 not looking to upgrade now but when I do it will have to have 3D again.. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

Casey_Bryson said:


> Yes, likely not but they could add it at a later date like VAVA did. It's already baked into the DLP Chip soooo give us the goods Samsung.


If there is not mention of it now, I would not hold your breath. However we can hope.......


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Cleveland Plasma said:


> If there is not mention of it now, I would not hold your breath. However we can hope.......


I agree, don't hold your breath or order it hoping, which is why I'm not upgrading. It's one the best ways to send a message that 3D is essential. 

As long as 3D is apart of theatrical releases it should be a part of any projector. The Avatar sequels alone almost guarantee at least another 5 years of 3D being relevant.


----------



## avsenthusiast

@Casey_Bryson I am with you, I won’t buy these Samsungs unless 3D is confirmed. But I am afraid posting on this forum may not send a message at all, since there is no indication they are reading these posts. Is there something more proactive we can do?


----------



## ptoemmes

avsscientist said:


> @Casey_Bryson I am with you, I won’t buy these Samsungs unless 3D is confirmed. But I am afraid posting on this forum may not send a message at all, since there is no indication they are reading these posts. Is there something more proactive we can do?


Comment to Samsung directly - either electronically or even try a call to product support. You may have to create a login there to comment electronically.


----------



## santiagodraco

ptoemmes said:


> Comment to Samsung directly - either electronically or even try a call to product support. You may have to create a login there to comment electronically.


You'll have better luck screaming into the wind...


----------



## newtophoto

Didn't know 3D was so popular. Am I in the minority about not caring about 3D?


----------



## Mike Garrett

I have seen several people talk about the colors on this projector. 99% of the content that is currently available falls within the DCI color space size. Any projector that can hit DCI color space size within the BT2020 container and tracks well will have the same colors as the LSP9T. That is assuming the LSP9T calibrates and tracks correctly. That is the whole point of calibration. 

With that said, having a projector that can provide a wider color space is good, but it is good for future content, not 99% of current content.


----------



## driege

newtophoto said:


> Didn't know 3D was so popular. Am I in the minority about not caring about 3D?


I don't think so. Pretty sure 95% of people don't care about it, which is why they stopped making 3D TVs.


----------



## bdht

saying this projector looks comparable to any other technology as long as they're calibrated would be:

ignoring that color volume with hdr is not the same as sdr, the projector could be capable of 500-1000 lumens per color at full bt2020 saturation. 

ignoring modulation performance and it's effects on color performance of video vs static images.

and ignoring ansi contrast and it's effect on high bit depth video, color contrast and luminance of adjacent pixels. 

this light engine provides substantially higher video color detail than any other display technology available, except and almost comparable to dci 3chip rgb laser dlp.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

driege said:


> I don't think so. Pretty sure 95% of people don't care about it, which is why they stopped making 3D TVs.


There are many more reasons for 3D not being successful in a small tv market than people not caring. It's the entire chain, from creation to home consumer devices that failed this round. 3D has been around as long as man has tried to reproduce what we see since we have two eyes to see after all. 

Though some people still prefer stereo over Dolby Atmos which boggles the mind. Different strokes for different folks and the option should at least be available.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

Mike Garrett said:


> I have seen several people talk about the colors on this projector. 99% of the content that is currently available falls within the DCI color space size. Any projector that can hit DCI color space size within the BT2020 container and tracks well will have the same colors as the LSP9T. That is assuming the LSP9T calibrates and tracks correctly. That is the whole point of calibration.
> 
> With that said, having a projector that can provide a wider color space is good, but it is good for future content, not 99% of current content.


Are you saying the HK effect won't make a difference in 99% of the content that is out there? Seeing how it's got 3 frickin lasers I think it would look better accordingly. Bulbs are so passe.


----------



## Aztar35

Mike Garrett said:


> I have seen several people talk about the colors on this projector. 99% of the content that is currently available falls within the DCI color space size. *Any projector that can hit DCI color space size within the BT2020 container* and tracks well will have the same colors as the LSP9T. That is assuming the LSP9T calibrates and tracks correctly. That is the whole point of calibration.
> 
> With that said, having a projector that can provide a wider color space is good, but it is good for future content, not 99% of current content.


But not everybody wants to see that wide color on a comparatively dim projector. Let's take a JVC lamp projector, for example, since I've had quite a few of those to compare. You put that filter in place to get the wider color on high lamp and you're down to about 1,290 calibrated lumens --and that's before that old lamp technology starts to dim. This triple laser is pushing out those gorgeous colors natively at more than twice those lumens. 

I've seen this projector in person in that I had it here one weekend. On my white screen, it had a wow factor that I've never seen before and it was due to those incredible bright wide colors emanating from those triple lasers!


----------



## Aztar35

I still would like to see a full production sample.


----------



## sicpup

I can buy a 130 inch pet grid screen from XY-Screen in China for about $700. It's not their best UST ALR screen (pet crystal). Everyone else I researched had screens sizes up to 120. I did find a few at 135 inches. Why 135" vs "130" at 16:9 is beyond me. Does anyone have a suggestion for a 130" screen? My room has *low* ambient light.


----------



## nrichmond

Just received the Vividstorm! Showed up a couple days early.

I will have a temporary setup this evening and report back. I will also check out the height difference between the screen and pj for reference. I too am building a cabinet for it all to go in this weekend. So much to do and so little time.


----------



## avsenthusiast

newtophoto said:


> Didn't know 3D was so popular. Am I in the minority about not caring about 3D?


Well... Avatar 2-5 are coming out soon but if the theatres are still closed then the only way to watch them "as the filmmakers intended" is at home on giant screens with 3D capability, and who knows if Avatar might usher in a 2nd golden era for 3D?

One thing I do know is, I definitely don't want to get the LSP9T now only to need to replace it with a 3D projector later.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

sicpup said:


> I can buy a 130 inch pet grid screen from XY-Screen in China for about $700. It's not their best UST ALR screen (pet crystal). Everyone else I researched had screens sizes up to 120. I did find a few at 135 inches. Why 135" vs "130" at 16:9 is beyond me. Does anyone have a suggestion for a 130" screen? My room has *low* ambient light.


I'd get a screen sample before you go all in. Their "grid" is not good, very shiny. I'd stick to the PET Crystal. Which is very good. I have their 120" 👍👍


----------



## Mike Garrett

Aztar35 said:


> But not everybody wants to see that wide color on a comparatively dim projector. Let's take a JVC lamp projector, for example, since I've had quite a few of those to compare. You put that filter in place to get the wider color on high lamp and you're down to about 1,290 calibrated lumens --and that's before that old lamp technology starts to dim. This triple laser is pushing out those gorgeous colors natively at more than twice those lumens.
> 
> I've seen this projector in person in that I had it here one weekend. On my white screen, it had a wow factor that I've never seen before and it was due to those incredible bright wide colors emanating from those triple lasers!


I did not say anything about brightness. That is one really nice advantage of RGB. Does not require a filter that costs you brightness to get really wide color space. I am all for RGB. I have stated many times, as of right now, that is one of my requirements for the ultimate projector. I am only talking about people putting a movie in that barely goes above Rec709 and talking about all the colors they had never seen before. That is a lack of calibration.


----------



## Larry J

Mike Garrett said:


> I have seen several people talk about the colors on this projector. 99% of the content that is currently available falls within the DCI color space size. Any projector that can hit DCI color space size within the BT2020 container and tracks well will have the same colors as the LSP9T. That is assuming the LSP9T calibrates and tracks correctly. That is the whole point of calibration.
> 
> With that said, having a projector that can provide a wider color space is good, but it is good for future content, not 99% of current content.


Well, thats nice and all but I've been watching and working with video a rather long time. I know the color is some different on the Samsung than what I see on lots of other projectors. I realize what AVS is and been here on & off a long time. I know plenty love their numbers and patterns and that's fine, and I'm not interested in arguing the point at all. True, I haven't see all projectors but seen more than a few. I see plenty of most all brands of video displays all the time. So, I know that my eyes see richer type color and more variations of color than I've been seeing. Maybe it's because those different shades are brighter. I really don't care either because I've mostly stopped going by just numbers with meters, software and computers. I do make adjustments that is needed of course. That's just me though and everyone is welcome to ignore my comments.


----------



## SFenton24

FYI, not that it should shock anyone, but for as aloof as Samsung support seemed on previous pages, when asked, I immediately got an answer that it couldn't, so I suppose that settles that.


----------



## ProjectionHead

troc said:


> Thanks for the video. It's been a challenge seeing this thing in action.


More to come, but I wanted to get this little teaser out there since everyone keeps asking me. I hope you found it helpful.


----------



## ProjectionHead

ptoemmes said:


> Since these are marketed as a TV replacement option is it possible to show upscaling of cable or sat SDR content? If not due to copyright just you comments are fine.


We don’t have any cable/sat at the office, but I’d be happy to toss in a regular Blu-ray on SDR for you if interested, just let me know. Will take care of Monday when back at the office.


----------



## Aztar35

ProjectionHead said:


> Here's a brief video for all of y'all on the LSP9T:


Hi, Brian. Thanks for the information. By the way, does your showroom have dimmable lights to just dim a tad? I ask because it seems like in the video, it's more like warehouse lighting than the average living room lighting I'm used to seeing. From what came across through my monitor from that video clip, with those bright lights on like that, the image was too washed out and not really representative of how it was when I quickly tried it with my lights on --and that was even on a white screen. 😀 That thing was a light canon inches away from my white screen. 

Anyway, I just want to add that with the lights out, it looked great in person and in your video too.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Aztar35 said:


> Hi, Brian. Thanks for the information. By the way, does your showroom have dimmable lights to just dim a tad? I ask because it seems like in the video, it's more like warehouse lighting than the average living room lighting I'm used to seeing. From what came across through my monitor from that video clip, with those bright lights on like that, the image was too washed out and not really representative of how it was when I quickly tried it with my lights on --and that was even on a white screen. 😀 That thing was a light canon inches away from my white screen.
> 
> Anyway, I just want to add that with the lights out, it looked great in person and in your video too.


We are going to redo the lighting in there shortly for individual dimming / color temperature adjustments soon. You’ve got an open invite to come by any time; perhaps we can get you to go on camera for your next visit


----------



## easystar

nrichmond said:


> Just received the Vividstorm! Showed up a couple days early.
> 
> I will have a temporary setup this evening and report back. I will also check out the height difference between the screen and pj for reference. I too am building a cabinet for it all to go in this weekend. So much to do and so little time.


I’ve got the same setup as you, except no 9T yet, still waiting. Right now I’m using the Vava on it. It’s a nice screen and I like that it can just disappear. Please post your impressions on the combo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDesigns

Mike Garrett said:


> *I did not say anything about brightness.* That is one really nice advantage of RGB. Does not require a filter that costs you brightness to get really wide color space. I am all for RGB. I have stated many times, as of right now, that is one of my requirements for the ultimate projector. I am only talking about people putting a movie in that barely goes above Rec709 and* talking about all the colors they had never seen before*. That is a lack of calibration.


Just the brightness can make a big difference. If this thing can throw DCI-P3 colors with almost 3000 lumens, it's awesome. *None of the JVC's at this time does more than half of that.* And this one can also do a full gamut to the BT2020!


----------



## mcollin6

ProjectionHead said:


> We are going to redo the lighting in there shortly for individual dimming / color temperature adjustments soon. You’ve got an open invite to come by any time; perhaps we can get you to go on camera for your next visit


Brian, 
Could you get a light meter reading at the screen perp to floor, and parallel to floor as well as at the camera position with projector off so we could get a ballpark of how many ambient lux lux are actually in the room? I have been asking various projector reviewers to do this for months when they talk about “moderate” ambient light....

Those three measurements would really give a good idea of the environment. I have gotten decent results from even using an iPhone app in the past.


----------



## ProjectionHead

mcollin6 said:


> Brian,
> Could you get a light meter reading at the screen perp to floor, and parallel to floor as well as at the camera position with projector off so we could get a ballpark of how many ambient lux lux are actually in the room? I have been asking various projector reviewers to do this for months when they talk about “moderate” ambient light....
> 
> Those three measurements would really give a good idea of the environment. I have gotten decent results from even using an iPhone app in the past.


I just ordered two new light meters and will take some readings for you early next week!


----------



## ProjectionHead

easystar said:


> I’ve got the same setup as you, except no 9T yet, still waiting. Right now I’m using the Vava on it. It’s a nice screen and I like that it can just disappear. Please post your impressions on the combo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We’ve seen a difference in sharpness (less sharp, no clearly defined pixel grid) with the more supple,
rollable surface of the Vividstorm when compared to the SI, Stewart, Epson and Grandview screens.
Still a pretty good screen though, especially when considering the price point and motorized floor-rising.


----------



## Aztar35

Mike Garrett said:


> *I did not say anything about brightness.* That is one really nice advantage of RGB. Does not require a filter that costs you brightness to get really wide color space. I am all for RGB. I have stated many times, as of right now, that is one of my requirements for the ultimate projector. I am only talking about people putting a movie in that barely goes above Rec709 and talking about all the colors they had never seen before. That is a lack of calibration.


I understand, but to suggest that any projector calibrated to P3 would look just the same completely ignores the impact of color lumens, of which this projector has plenty.


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

driege said:


> I don't think so. Pretty sure 95% of people don't care about it, which is why they stopped making 3D TVs.





newtophoto said:


> Didn't know 3D was so popular. Am I in the minority about not caring about 3D?


I for one was never a fan of 3D, somethiong cool once in while, but not often for me......


santiagodraco said:


> Anyone have any direct experience with the LSP9T compared to the LG CineBeam 4k? I'm curious as I am having serious doubts about Samsung's ability to support their customers if there are issues..


Samsung has been making great products for a long time, they will support the product just as any other manufacturer would.


----------



## easystar

ProjectionHead said:


> We’ve seen a difference in sharpness (less sharp, no clearly defined pixel grid) with the more supple,
> rollable surface of the Vividstorm when compared to the SI, Stewart, Epson and Grandview screens.
> Still a pretty good screen though, especially when considering the price point and motorized floor-rising.


I do intend to get a fixed screen. Once the Samsung gets here I’ll need another screen. Reading lots of good stuff on the Grandview. The Vividstorm definitely a keeper for me. I like that it’s portable. Well as portable as a 75 lb rollable 120” screen can be anyways!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Transepoch

Larry J said:


> I don't know why it wouldn't do that being wall mounted. The menu has 4 projection modes, Front, front ceiling, rear and rear ceiling.


I would think of wall mounting being vertically oriented (like 0U,) so it would naturally be at a 90° angle.

I wouldn't expect there to be a mechanical leveling to physically reorient the output. Having it change the shift pattern to compensate seems fairly unlikely too, and lens geometry probably makes it impossible. What I would see as the mostly likely alternative is to reduce resolution to 2160x1215, so it could show a 16:9 image within the portrait container. However, if the layout options are just the normal up/down and forward/reverse, then it sounds like saying it can be wall mounted is more of an airflow thing, and you better just be feeding it PC input (or something equally flexible on content dimensions.)

True wall mounting would be an excellent option, so that you can keep the projector off the floor while being more accessible/easily installed than ceiling mounting. Of course, that would just lead to the "you want to do WHAT?" conversation with the screen makers to have a compatible UST-ALR.

EDIT: Realized I was thinking about it from a SIDE-wall issue... is the trick that the lens hood can be rotated to the point where the projector can be mounted on the same wall as the screen?


----------



## mcollin6

ProjectionHead said:


> I just ordered two new light meters and will take some readings for you early next week!


That would be great! I would be curious as to getting a reading from a free app off your phone as well. I have heard that the phone cameras actually do a decent job.

This one in particular has gotten good reviews...









‎Lux Light Meter Pro


‎Light Meter is an easy-to-use, functional light intensity (lux) meter perfect for measuring, comparing, and adjusting lighting levels in your environment, whether at work or at home. Using multiple device sensor inputs, this small, convenient app collects light intensity data at the click of...



apps.apple.com


----------



## ProjectionHead

mcollin6 said:


> That would be great! I would be curious as to getting a reading from a free app off your phone as well. I have heard that the phone cameras actually do a decent job.
> 
> This one in particular has gotten good reviews...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎Lux Light Meter Pro
> 
> 
> ‎Light Meter is an easy-to-use, functional light intensity (lux) meter perfect for measuring, comparing, and adjusting lighting levels in your environment, whether at work or at home. Using multiple device sensor inputs, this small, convenient app collects light intensity data at the click of...
> 
> 
> 
> apps.apple.com


I’ve tried that one with a $20 light meter and got totally different measurements. We’ll see if it was the app or meter when I test the new two on the way. Ill
letcha know the app readings too.


----------



## nrichmond

easystar said:


> I’ve got the same setup as you, except no 9T yet, still waiting. Right now I’m using the Vava on it. It’s a nice screen and I like that it can just disappear. Please post your impressions on the combo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was able to get it temporarily set up on the floor. I used some of the foam packaging to lift the screen up about 1" which makes it close to perfect for 120". The Vividstorm rolls on the edges (most in the center sides) so the image distorts meaning you can't go over 120. Even at 120 there is some. It seems like the fishing line/wire on the edge to keep it taught could be tighter. we shall see if it breaks in at some point - I have seen a couple folks say it does for some reason.

With the 1" under the screen it makes the top of the screen case and the top of the projector flush. I still have to build the box for it all so I didn't mess with it too much.


----------



## nrichmond

That is with the overhead lights on and, obviously, ambient from the large picture windows.

More to come.


----------



## ptoemmes

nrichmond said:


> ...
> 
> That is with the overhead lights on and, obviously, ambient from the large picture windows.
> 
> More to come.


Prediction... UofM won’t win this game.


----------



## Larry J

Transepoch said:


> I would think of wall mounting being vertically oriented (like 0U,) so it would naturally be at a 90° angle.
> 
> I wouldn't expect there to be a mechanical leveling to physically reorient the output. Having it change the shift pattern to compensate seems fairly unlikely too, and lens geometry probably makes it impossible. What I would see as the mostly likely alternative is to reduce resolution to 2160x1215, so it could show a 16:9 image within the portrait container. However, if the layout options are just the normal up/down and forward/reverse, then it sounds like saying it can be wall mounted is more of an airflow thing, and you better just be feeding it PC input (or something equally flexible on content dimensions.)
> 
> True wall mounting would be an excellent option, so that you can keep the projector off the floor while being more accessible/easily installed than ceiling mounting. Of course, that would just lead to the "you want to do WHAT?" conversation with the screen makers to have a compatible UST-ALR.
> 
> EDIT: Realized I was thinking about it from a SIDE-wall issue... is the trick that the lens hood can be rotated to the point where the projector can be mounted on the same wall as the screen?


I assumed the person meant using a side wall mount and not trying to actually mount the PJ to the side wall. That would take a special feature type projector that stated it could do that. All the Samsung says is ceiling or table.


----------



## Pulse1

Is it possible to go lower than the smallest screen size of 100" diagonal, say 92" and move the projector closer to the screen? Or would that cause focus issues?


----------



## jeffp021

nrichmond said:


> I was able to get it temporarily set up on the floor. I used some of the foam packaging to lift the screen up about 1" which makes it close to perfect for 120". The Vividstorm rolls on the edges (most in the center sides) so the image distorts meaning you can't go over 120. Even at 120 there is some. It seems like the fishing line/wire on the edge to keep it taught could be tighter. we shall see if it breaks in at some point - I have seen a couple folks say it does for some reason.
> 
> With the 1" under the screen it makes the top of the screen case and the top of the projector flush. I still have to build the box for it all so I didn't mess with it too much.


Currently Using Wall for projecting Image(painted with high quality projector paint 5 years ago). My better half is not too keen on a huge screen mounted to wall visible all the time in family room, and currently enjoys the painted wall setup. I NEED an ALR screen but the vivid storm with shipping is adding ANOTHER $2k to this already $6500 investment. Is it worth it?


----------



## ptoemmes

Pulse1 said:


> Is it possible to go lower than the smallest screen size of 100" diagonal, say 92" and move the projector closer to the screen? Or would that cause focus issues?


On the Samsung WEBsite, the specs on the LSP9T show 100-130" diagonal. On the LSP7T they show 90-120".

Perhaps someone who has one can try it or perhaps someone knows for sure.


----------



## ptoemmes

jeffp021 said:


> Currently Using Wall for projecting Image(painted with high quality projector paint 5 years ago). My better half is not too keen on a huge screen mounted to wall visible all the time in family room, and currently enjoys the painted wall setup. I NEED an ALR screen but the vivid storm with shipping is adding ANOTHER $2k to this already $6500 investment. Is it worth it?


At the end pf the day it's what looks acceptable to you. But by all accounts - especially for daytime in a (moderately) well lit room and even a dark viewing area - you are leaving a lot of light scattered in the air and not directed at your eyeballs by not using an ALR/UST screen of some sort.


----------



## ProjectionHead

jeffp021 said:


> Currently Using Wall for projecting Image(painted with high quality projector paint 5 years ago). My better half is not too keen on a huge screen mounted to wall visible all the time in family room, and currently enjoys the painted wall setup. I NEED an ALR screen but the vivid storm with shipping is adding ANOTHER $2k to this already $6500 investment. Is it worth it?


Do you need it to be a floor rising screen or can it be wall mounted and go down the traditional way?
If you are in for $6500 on the projector, it may be worth the splurge on a better (sharper image, less laddering, etc) screen than the Vividstorm.


----------



## ProjectionHead

jeffp021 said:


> Appreciate your video. Just setup my LSP9T and had it Dynamic as this is in my tv viewing area. Realized now that's its was over saturated !


My pleasure! What mode have you switched it to now?


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

nrichmond said:


> That is with the overhead lights on and, obviously, ambient from the large picture windows.
> 
> More to come.


Wow, with all that light in that room that is VERY impressive


----------



## Mikenificent1

Aztar35 said:


> I still would like to see a full production sample.


c’mon man, hurry up! Lol. I’m waiting on your opinion before I order. I think you’re the only one so far that seems to be using it In a theater environment with a reference screen.


----------



## jeffp021

ProjectionHead said:


> My pleasure! What mode have you switched it to now?


Setting up the projector properly now with receiver into my case . Will fire up in a bit and reply


----------



## Mikenificent1

Can anyone confirm yet if this does auto tone mapping with HDR?


----------



## SaulP

nrichmond said:


> View attachment 3052085
> View attachment 3052086
> 
> 
> That is with the overhead lights on and, obviously, ambient from the large picture windows.
> 
> More to come.


Thanks for The photos confirming the geometry! As I’ve written I am very interested in creating a cabinet that will have the top of the screen case and the top of the projector flush with each other. I will look forward to your further observations. Keep them coming!


----------



## 3sprit

ProjectionHead said:


> Do you need it to be a floor rising screen or can it be wall mounted and go down the traditional way?
> If you are in for $6500 on the projector, it may be worth the splurge on a better (sharper image, less laddering, etc) screen than the Vividstorm.


Which screen?


----------



## bix26

Casey_Bryson said:


> According to this post there are some projectors with the.66 that do support 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.47" Vs 0.66' DLP chip (UHD51A VsUHD65...
> 
> 
> 0.47" Vs 0.66' DLP chip (UHD51A VsUHD65: I'm not the original author for the post) Comparison Chips pseudo-4K 0.66 "vs 0.47" After going crazy looking for information about the new pseudo-4K projectors that are coming out recently and in view of the fact that the information that exists is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your logic, but I'm not convinced yet. A lot of people think the .47 is locked at 60hz and can't do 24hz, but it can though I think it looks closer to 48Hz.
> 
> From what I've seen on the .47's it looks as simple as clicking a few buttons and you've got 3D per some screenshots I've seen from something like an SDK for developers. I'm sure it's more involved, but it looks like TI did most of the work.


Yes, they’re are some that can technically do 3D. Unfortunately, because they’re using software to do it the quality suffers dramatically. I can’t remember exactly, but when I was considering the Optoma Z65 (standard throw) and Dells 4k UST. They were only able to do SBS&T2B at 30hz per eye. 3D Bluray is at 144hz frame packed. So not only did you have to rip your 3D Blu-ray’s and play them from a pc or media server of some kind, you’d have a ton of cross talk and motion artifacts.


----------



## pharper1980

I am brand new to this forum. I am in the process of building a home theater room, but I am putting it under our suspended garage - so I'm limited by height. Because of this, I don't think that a traditional longer throw projector will work... I'm building a riser in as well at the back of the room so It'd be low on headroom. I've been doing a ton of reading about UST projectors and I'm intrigued by the Samsung as it seems to meet most of my requirements.

I'd love to hear from people who have looked at several of the UST projectors (as I don't have access to ANY of them). I was leaning towards the LG until I saw this projector. I had looked into the Optoma projectors, the new Epson and the LG... couldn't get my wife to bite on the Sony. I read through all of the comments on this thread already, and found them very helpful but if anybody has any additional information on how this projector performs compared to others on my setup - that would be awesome!

My room is about 21' long by 17' wide by about 7.5' tall.
Planning on 120" screen
I will have complete control over the lighting as it is surrounded by a foot of concrete.
Primary use will be movies, but also a fair amount of TV and sports. Some gaming, but not a ton.
I realize that a $6k projector won't be the same as a $15k (or $25k...) but opinions on:
-I don't like muddy dark scenes, I want to have as crisp as possible on dark scenes and black levels are important to me (I know that's a downside with this type of projector, but I don't think I have options)
-I seem to be fairly sensitive to motion artifacts/screen door effects

It seems like this projector is the best option?

I'm also leaning towards an acoustic screen as I don't think I'll have the vertical height for my center channel/120" screen/Projector. I have the ability to put my center channel in the wall behind the screen (unfinished space behind the screen wall). I haven' t seen any UST ALR acoustic screens to pair this with... any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aztar35

Mikenificent1 said:


> c’mon man, hurry up! Lol. I’m waiting on your opinion before I order. I think you’re the only one so far that seems to be using it In a theater environment with a reference screen.


Hi. Maybe Brian will have one for me to see in his showroom soon and I can ask to project onto one of his reference screens.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Mikenificent1 said:


> c’mon man, hurry up! Lol. I’m waiting on your opinion before I order. I think you’re the only one so far that seems to be using it In a theater environment with a reference screen.


Even though not final release,I don’t believe there will be any difference in image between my unit that @Aztar35 borrowed or the retail version. Samsung’s QALab team came to my showroom to play with and take measurements/readings from that specific 9 and various other UST projectors and screen pairings.


----------



## Mikenificent1

ProjectionHead said:


> Even though not final release,I don’t believe there will be any difference in image between my unit that @Aztar35 borrowed or the retail version. Samsung’s QALab team came to my showroom to play with and take measurements/readings from that specific 9 and various other UST projectors and screen pairings.


Was it something the Samsung reps said that makes you think that? Any mention of future firmware update improvements?


----------



## ProjectionHead

Mikenificent1 said:


> Was it something the Samsung reps said that makes you think that? Any mention of future firmware update improvements?


I don’t think they would be using my unit to take competitive measurements against other USTs if it wasn’t going to produce the same final result image.


----------



## Run&Gun

pharper1980 said:


> This was fantastic, very helpful. Thank you!
> 
> I am brand new to this forum. I am in the process of building a home theater room, but I am putting it under our suspended garage - so I'm limited by height. Because of this, I don't think that a traditional longer throw projector will work... I'm building a riser in as well at the back of the room so It'd be low on headroom. I've been doing a ton of reading about UST projectors and I'm intrigued by the Samsung as it seems to meet most of my requirements.
> 
> I'd love to hear from people who have looked at several of the UST projectors (as I don't have access to ANY of them). I was leaning towards the LG until I saw this projector. I had looked into the Optoma projectors, the new Epson and the LG... couldn't get my wife to bite on the Sony. I read through all of the comments on this thread already, and found them very helpful but if anybody has any additional information on how this projector performs compared to others on my setup - that would be awesome!
> 
> My room is about 21' long by 17' wide by about 7.5' tall.
> Planning on 120" screen
> I will have complete control over the lighting as it is surrounded by a foot of concrete.
> Primary use will be movies, but also a fair amount of TV and sports. Some gaming, but not a ton.
> I realize that a $6k projector won't be the same as a $15k (or $25k...) but opinions on:
> -I don't like muddy dark scenes, I want to have as crisp as possible on dark scenes and black levels are important to me (I know that's a downside with this type of projector, but I don't think I have options)
> -I seem to be fairly sensitive to motion artifacts/screen door effects
> 
> It seems like this projector is the best option?
> 
> I'm also leaning towards an acoustic screen as I don't think I'll have the vertical height for my center channel/120" screen/Projector. I have the ability to put my center channel in the wall behind the screen (unfinished space behind the screen wall). I haven' t seen any UST ALR acoustic screens to pair this with... any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


UST's most certainly give you new options for less than perfect environments and help simplify instalations(one of the main reasons I went with one). But you are right, there are no acoustically transparent UST screens. And you do need a UST screen to optimize the image from a UST projector.

My space(my den) is 12' x 20' and 8' ceiling with a 120" screen on the 12' wide wall with my towers flanking the screen and the center channel below the screen and in front of the projector. If you go UST and you have the space in the wall for the center, you could have it immediately adjacent to the bottom of the screen and maybe even angle it up ever so slightly towards your seated position height. Not as "perfect" as coming from directly behind the screen, but a possible solution. My center is probably about 8"-10" below my screen and maybe 2' or so in front of it. I think being back on the same plane as the screen and almost a foot higher would probably be convincing enough that it was behind the screen.


----------



## santiagodraco

Mike Garrett said:


> I did not say anything about brightness. That is one really nice advantage of RGB. Does not require a filter that costs you brightness to get really wide color space. I am all for RGB. I have stated many times, as of right now, that is one of my requirements for the ultimate projector. I am only talking about people putting a movie in that barely goes above Rec709 and talking about all the colors they had never seen before. That is a lack of calibration.


I would imagine that even with a movie that doesn't have a super wide color space that playing it on something like the 9T would look "better" due to the projectors ability to project colors more accurately (and vibrantly?) than a lesser quality projector. Regardless of the color space of the source material.

I am not an expert though, just an assumption on my part.


----------



## santiagodraco

Cleveland Plasma said:


> I for one was never a fan of 3D, somethiong cool once in while, but not often for me......
> Samsung has been making great products for a long time, they will support the product just as any other manufacturer would.


If by support you mean spending 5 hours now trying to find a support rep to handle issues with the projector? Never had that experience with LG. So so far I would have to disagree. Samsung's support has, at least for me, dropped below sub-par levels.


----------



## pharper1980

Run&Gun said:


> UST's most certainly give you new options for less than perfect environments and help simplify instalations(one of the main reasons I went with one). But you are right, there are no acoustically transparent UST screens. And you do need a UST screen to optimize the image from a UST projector.
> 
> My space(my den) is 12' x 20' and 8' ceiling with a 120" screen on the 12' wide wall with my towers flanking the screen and the center channel below the screen and in front of the projector. If you go UST and you have the space in the wall for the center, you could have it immediately adjacent to the bottom of the screen and maybe even angle it up ever so slightly towards your seated position height. Not as "perfect" as coming from directly behind the screen, but a possible solution. My center is probably about 8"-10" below my screen and maybe 2' or so in front of it. I think being back on the same plane as the screen and almost a foot higher would probably be convincing enough that it was behind the screen.


Thanks for the input. Putting it just below the screen could be an option. My center channel has one side that is already angled, so you can angle it up a bit. If I’m in a very light controlled room with dark walls/ceiling, is the ALR screen that necessary? I do worry about watching sporting events with a group with some light on... assuming we ever recover from this stupid virus and can have mass gatherings again...


----------



## Run&Gun

pharper1980 said:


> Thanks for the input. Putting it just below the screen could be an option. My center channel has one side that is already angled, so you can angle it up a bit. If I’m in a very light controlled room with dark walls/ceiling, is the ALR screen that necessary? I do worry about watching sporting events with a group with some light on... assuming we ever recover from this stupid virus and can have mass gatherings again...


UST screens have ALR properties, but should not be considered "just" ALR screens(I think that some get hung up on the ALR part that some manufacturers refer to them as, and think that that's all they are). Elite Screens more accurately calls their UST screen UST CLR(CLR standing for Ceiling Light Rejection, because that's primarily the direction that they are going to "reject" light from- above the screen). UST projectors, as you know, are projecting very close to and at a very steep angle from almost directly below the screen. UST screens are designed to basically "catch" the light from that extreme angle under the screen and redirect it in a _very_ uniform manor forward to the viewer.










Ultra-Short-Throw Projectors and Ambient-Light Rejecting Screens: Perfect Together?


----------



## Knolly

Can anyone with the LSP9T confirm that it can focus on screens smaller than 100"? I have a 92" screen and am about to hit order on one but want to be sure it'll work in my application.


----------



## Mike Garrett

santiagodraco said:


> I would imagine that even with a movie that doesn't have a super wide color space that playing it on something like the 9T would look "better" due to the projectors ability to project colors more accurately (and vibrantly?) than a lesser quality projector. Regardless of the color space of the source material.
> 
> I am not an expert though, just an assumption on my part.


If you are playing a BD that is Rec709 and both projectors are calibrated and track accurately, the colors will look the same, if brightness matched. Does not matter if one projector can only do Rec709 and the other projector can do full BT2020. This is the whole point of ISF calibration. It has to look the same, if it didn't then there would be no ISF or reason to calibrate ever. 

It is good to have a projector that can do wider color space, because content is headed (slowly) in that direction. I have said many times, my current projector wishlist is:

Native 4K
High native contrast
RGB laser (speckle free)


----------



## bennutt

Mike Garrett said:


> If you are playing a BD that is Rec709 and both projectors are calibrated and track accurately, the colors will look the same, if brightness matched. Does not matter if one projector can only do Rec709 and the other projector can do full BT2020. This is the whole point of ISF calibration. It has to look the same, if it didn't then there would be no ISF or reason to calibrate ever.
> 
> It is good to have a projector that can do wider color space, because content is headed (slowly) in that direction. I have said many times, my current projector wishlist is:
> 
> Native 4K
> High native contrast
> RGB laser (speckle free)


Add
Low input lag
HDR tone mapping

and we can agree on the list


----------



## bennutt

Is 100" the magic spot for this projector? I was reading this review and it has an interesting bit in its comparison of specs.
*Clear image size* (Diagonal) 100" for both the 9 and the 7.
*Image size* 100-130 for LSP9T and 90 - 120 for the LSP7T

Since they call that out specifically and because some complained of edge focus issues earlier, I'm wondering if I should go with 100" screen instead of a 120" for optimal image?


----------



## Charles R

bennutt said:


> Since they call that out specifically and because some complained of edge focus issues earlier, I'm wondering if I should go with 100" screen instead of a 120" for optimal image?


The image is roughly 40% larger on the 120" screen so I would think that would be the determining factor.


----------



## santiagodraco

Mike Garrett said:


> If you are playing a BD that is Rec709 and both projectors are calibrated and track accurately, the colors will look the same, if brightness matched. Does not matter if one projector can only do Rec709 and the other projector can do full BT2020. This is the whole point of ISF calibration. It has to look the same, if it didn't then there would be no ISF or reason to calibrate ever.
> 
> It is good to have a projector that can do wider color space, because content is headed (slowly) in that direction. I have said many times, my current projector wishlist is:
> 
> Native 4K
> High native contrast
> RGB laser (speckle free)


Of course. I would love to see someone actually calibrate these units for each of those standards to find out if you can actually achieve compliance in the real world and what conditions are necessary to do so.


----------



## santiagodraco

bennutt said:


> Is 100" the magic spot for this projector? I was reading this review and it has an interesting bit in its comparison of specs.
> *Clear image size* (Diagonal) 100" for both the 9 and the 7.
> *Image size* 100-130 for LSP9T and 90 - 120 for the LSP7T
> 
> Since they call that out specifically and because some complained of edge focus issues earlier, I'm wondering if I should go with 100" screen instead of a 120" for optimal image?


If you need to go with a 100" screen to achieve good focus across the image then they should be listing the max picture size as 100" imo. But you may be better off.

Keep in mind that not all content will be out of focus but for me it's noticeable in enough content to be distracting. I can notice it in most content but much of the time it would be unnoticeable to someone not watching for it.

Samsung's response to a review (not a SINGLE response from their pos support groups yet) is that the wall must not be plumb.... mind boggling.


----------



## ProjectionHead

mcollin6 said:


> Brian,
> Could you get a light meter reading at the screen perp to floor, and parallel to floor as well as at the camera position with projector off so we could get a ballpark of how many ambient lux lux are actually in the room? I have been asking various projector reviewers to do this for months when they talk about “moderate” ambient light....
> 
> Those three measurements would really give a good idea of the environment. I have gotten decent results from even using an iPhone app in the past.


Images of readings attached.
1) The app is not even close to accurate - don't waste your time (using Iphone 11 Pro). It was far off in both incandescent and fluorescent lighting.
2) I tested 3 different meters and used the one who averaged in the middle of the 3 (photos against wood paneling and wood desk show the 3 diff readings in a room in my basement (my wife holding the meter)and then have the phone on top of the "lowest" one to show disparity)
3) I took the "blue" meter and measured the light in the showroom as requested (The app registered only 2 FC against my screen vs 23 from the meter)


----------



## jeffp021

So am getting buyers remorse about buying the Sammy . may end up going with the optoma p2 instead . The tizen OS is so so - must be slow processor. having waited for earc as opposed to the P2 ARC - proves it won’t be beneficial in my setup. This may give me more finance for the screen.


----------



## SFenton24

jeffp021 said:


> So am getting buyers remorse about buying the Sammy . may end up going with the optoma p2 instead . The tizen OS is so so - must be slow processor. having waited for earc as opposed to the P2 ARC - proves it won’t be beneficial in my setup. This may give me more finance for the screen.


Yeah, my opinion so far is that you should definitely have a dedicated device running into the projector. Outside of Android (and even then only in the last couple of years), I don't think I've been a fan of Samsung's OS offerings that much (okay, their fitness watches are probably the best non-Apple watch).


----------



## jeffp021

SFenton24 said:


> Yeah, my opinion so far is that you should definitely have a dedicated device running into the projector. Outside of Android (and even then only in the last couple of years), I don't think I've been a fan of Samsung's OS offerings that much (okay, their fitness watches are probably the best non-Apple watch).


I have an Apple TV 4K running into it. and the OS for that Is awesome . I was hoping for the $$of Sammy that I could get an OS that was responsive enough to be able to use just one app For Built in and external sources So family members could understand how to use . not so
much


----------



## ProjectionHead

Aztar35 said:


> Hi, Brian. Thanks for the information. By the way, does your showroom have dimmable lights to just dim a tad? I ask because it seems like in the video, it's more like warehouse lighting than the average living room lighting I'm used to seeing. From what came across through my monitor from that video clip, with those bright lights on like that, the image was too washed out and not really representative of how it was when I quickly tried it with my lights on --and that was even on a white screen. 😀 That thing was a light canon inches away from my white screen.
> 
> Anyway, I just want to add that with the lights out, it looked great in person and in your video too.


I took out some of the lights to get this 5.75 fc of light on the screen vs the 23fc in the video. Here are a couple pics of the difference of the same scene in standard mode with the old vs new level of lighting.

To put it in context, 5.75 fc is still a high level of ambient light, just not nearly the "hospital" levels in the video.

Video @ 23fc: 









Image @ 5.75 fc:


----------



## bdht

santiagodraco said:


> Of course. I would love to see someone actually calibrate these units for each of those standards to find out if you can actually achieve compliance in the real world and what conditions are necessary to do so.


there are several of us with single chip wide gamut rgb solid state dlp that also have jvcs, oleds, and video displays going back decades that can attest to this light engine being extremely video accurate on a per pixel basis in everything but absolute black and appropriate luminance of near black when pure black is achieved. 

There is a quantifiable difference between measuring a solid color static patch vs actual video content. Some indicators are modulation performance and mtf, panel convergence or the lack there of, banding in gradients, haloing and other deficiencies a low ansi contrast is an indicator of, noise and dithering, and the simple fact that a pure rgb light source is ideal for rgb video. 

its not that you see highly saturated colors youve never seen before in bt709 content, its that color detail and modulation are so perfectly accurate on a per pixel basis that you see shades and detail you dont normally see. Im not sure where the resistance to these strengths of dlp come from(or maybe i do know... since particular products are unable to match them)


----------



## Knolly

Thanks for the info Brian!

Any chance you can scooch the projector closer to the screen to make a 90 inch image and let me know if you can still focus it? Or is the lower limit for focus at 100 inches?


----------



## ProjectionHead

Knolly said:


> Thanks for the info Brian!
> 
> Any chance you can scooch the projector closer to the screen to make a 90 inch image and let me know if you can still focus it? Or is the lower limit for focus at 100 inches?


I will try to get this for you tomorrow and update.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Run&Gun said:


> And you do need a UST screen to optimize the image from a UST projector.


Says who? Seriously, I would like to know where that is referenced. I’d be willing to bet a Studiotek 100 would blow away any “UST screen” when it comes to optimized image quality with front projection. The only major difference with a UST is the the throw angle. A screen like the Studiotek 100 is a true lambertIan diffuser so regardless of angle, it will throw a uniform picture with no hot spotting, texture, masking of resolution, or sparklies. That can’t be said of any ALR/CLR screen.

You buy an ALR screen for brightly lit environments. Has nothing to do with the projector. In those environments, an ALR would only look better with lots of ambient light, but look worse in a dark movie watching setting.


----------



## Mikenificent1

bennutt said:


> Is 100" the magic spot for this projector? I was reading this review and it has an interesting bit in its comparison of specs.
> *Clear image size* (Diagonal) 100" for both the 9 and the 7.
> *Image size* 100-130 for LSP9T and 90 - 120 for the LSP7T
> 
> Since they call that out specifically and because some complained of edge focus issues earlier, I'm wondering if I should go with 100" screen instead of a 120" for optimal image?


Oh wow. Good catch. Wonder if that means what we think that means.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Mikenificent1 said:


> Says who? Seriously, I would like to know where that is referenced. I’d be willing to bet a Studiotek 100 would blow away any “UST screen” when it comes to optimized image quality with front projection. The only major difference with a UST is the the throw angle. A screen like the Studiotek 100 is a true lambertIan diffuser so regardless of angle, it will throw a uniform picture with no hot spotting, texture, masking of resolution, or sparklies. That can’t be said of any ALR/CLR screen.
> 
> You buy an ALR screen for brightly lit environments. Has nothing to do with the projector. In those environments, an ALR would only look better with lots of ambient light, but look worse in a dark movie watching setting.


You will see sparklies on the ST100, but that is due to the laser speckles, not inherent to the surface. In a dedicated theater room with treated walls & ceilings the ST100 will be a stellar surface choice, but not in the "living room" as Samsung intends this product to be used.

In my talks with Samsung since this is a "lifestyle product" I don't think there was a large expectation for this to be adopted in dedicated theater environments, but this thread would indicate otherwise based on people's responses.


----------



## Run&Gun

Mikenificent1 said:


> Says who? Seriously, I would like to know where that is referenced. I’d be willing to bet a Studiotek 100 would blow away any “UST screen” when it comes to optimized image quality with front projection. The only major difference with a UST is the the throw angle. A screen like the Studiotek 100 is a true lambertIan diffuser so regardless of angle, it will throw a uniform picture with no hot spotting, texture, masking of resolution, or sparklies. That can’t be said of any ALR/CLR screen.
> 
> You buy an ALR screen for brightly lit environments. Has nothing to do with the projector. In those environments, an ALR would only look better with lots of ambient light, but look worse in a dark movie watching setting.



I'm talking about UST projectors with UST screens. I never said anything about an ALR screen. ALR had nothing to do with what I was talking about(except for the fact that UST screens inherently have some ALR properties, as I stated). UST projectors are not like normal throw projectors. They are projecting at *very* steep angles below the screen(as opposed to most regular throws that are almost directly in front of the screen at very shallow angles, in comparison), so UST projectors need a screen optimized to reflect the light properly towards the viewer.

I've seen images of UST projectors being used on non-UST screens and it's kind of a mess, with the projected image also ending up on the ceiling.


----------



## seucufedido

$6500 is "new car money". The Xiaomi Laser has been available since ~2018 for $1.5K with similar specs.


----------



## sicpup

Mikenificent1 said:


> Says who? Seriously, I would like to know where that is referenced. I’d be willing to bet a Studiotek 100 would blow away any “UST screen” when it comes to optimized image quality with front projection. The only major difference with a UST is the the throw angle. A screen like the Studiotek 100 is a true lambertIan diffuser so regardless of angle, it will throw a uniform picture with no hot spotting, texture, masking of resolution, or sparklies. That can’t be said of any ALR/CLR screen.
> 
> You buy an ALR screen for brightly lit environments. Has nothing to do with the projector. In those environments, an ALR would only look better with lots of ambient light, but look worse in a dark movie watching setting.



Does the Studiotek 100 come in a 130"?


----------



## bdht

seucufedido said:


> $6500 is "new car money". The Xiaomi Laser has been available since ~2018 for $1.5K with similar specs.


its a different light path, one having a blue laser+ phosphor and an rgby color wheel, the other cycling red green and blue lasers in sequence. While the benefits of the cycled lasers may not show up in specs the color saturation does. But here are the benefits of rgb solid state vs a color wheel again: 
-Reduced color separation, 
-85% p3 gamut vs 100% bt2020, 
color brightness/volume is significantly higher(see below), 
-color depth is better due to additional time to display shades due to the lack of a y wheel segment and no switching the dmd to off in between color wheel segments(which also improves motion) as well as better low level detail, 
-reduced contouring, 
-reduced solarizations, 
-the pure color high saturation light source looks brighter giving the image a higher contrast look, 

all that amounts to better detail and contrast and color and motion. Its a higher definition display.

Heres light spectrum blue laser phosphor vs rgb laser


----------



## Aztar35

seucufedido said:


> $6500 is "new car money". The Xiaomi Laser has been available since ~2018 for $1.5K with similar specs.


I didn't know. Will that Xiaomi do full P3 color?


----------



## bdht

Aztar35 said:


> I didn't know. Will that Xiaomi do full P3 color?


the ust models no, ive only seen them do bt709, its a red blue laser combo and a blue laser phosphor for green, in the table top front projection unit it can do great green saturation in between p3 and bt2020 but red is only bt709, and at about 2k calibrated lumens


----------



## santiagodraco

jeffp021 said:


> So am getting buyers remorse about buying the Sammy . may end up going with the optoma p2 instead . The tizen OS is so so - must be slow processor. having waited for earc as opposed to the P2 ARC - proves it won’t be beneficial in my setup. This may give me more finance for the screen.


My only issue with the sammy is the focus issue I'm having. The Tizen OS and general platform stability is way way better on the Sammy, in my experience.


----------



## Mikenificent1

ProjectionHead said:


> You will see sparklies on the ST100, but that is due to the laser speckles, not inherent to the surface. In a dedicated theater room with treated walls & ceilings the ST100 will be a stellar surface choice, but not in the "living room" as Samsung intends this product to be used.
> 
> In my talks with Samsung since this is a "lifestyle product" I don't think there was a large expectation for this to be adopted in dedicated theater environments, but this thread would indicate otherwise based on people's responses.


Is that speculation, or you tried it on a matte screen at your shop? I ask because Aztar did not see speckle with his Stewart Neve screen and the Samsung. That would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Mikenificent1

sicpup said:


> Does the Studiotek 100 come in a 130"?


You can get it much larger than that. Stewart is makes It in true cinema sizes. Up to 40’ x 90’ (yes feet).


----------



## bennutt

Ok, I’m in on the Samsung - Best Buy now carries it so it makes any potential issues easier to deal with... combined with reward zone and 2% cash back on a card, should be able to scrape $300 back.

Now I just have to decide on the screen.
Light controlled room, moulding around the edge above the screen... not fearing light bleed. I do want a fixed frame hot spot/sparkle free material. What’s brand would you buy if getting one today? 120 or 110 inch.

120 marked with tape around current 85










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectionHead

sicpup said:


> Does the Studiotek 100 come in a 130"?


Studiotek100 refers to a 1.0 gain, there is also a Studiotek130 which is 1.3 gain. Both options cane be made in whatever size you want. Stewart now offers a WallScreen UST frame which is for their “traditional” surfaces and is shallow enough to not obstruct (cast shadow) from a ust projector.


----------



## ProjectionHead

bennutt said:


> Ok, I’m in on the Samsung - Best Buy now carries it so it makes any potential issues easier to deal with... combined with reward zone and 2% cash back on a card, should be able to scrape $300 back.
> 
> Now I just have to decide on the screen.
> Light controlled room, moulding around the edge above the screen... not fearing light bleed. I do want a fixed frame hot spot/sparkle free material. What’s brand would you buy if getting one today? 120 or 110 inch.
> 
> 120 marked with tape around current 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may want to grab the PJ first and tape up some samples. I’d throw up the Studiotek100 and Greymatte from Stewart as well as the Grandview Dynamique.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Mikenificent1 said:


> Is that speculation, or you tried it on a matte screen at your shop? I ask because Aztar did not see speckle with his Stewart Neve screen and the Samsung. That would be a deal breaker for me.


I have seen it with the same PJ that Aztar used. It is more/less significant with some surfaces than others.
Frankly, I trust Aztar‘s judgement better than mine 
I’ll try to do some testing today and report back with some info on speckles on some different surfaces.


----------



## bdht

santiagodraco said:


> My only issue with the sammy is the focus issue I'm having. The Tizen OS and general platform stability is way way better on the Sammy, in my experience.


you generally need much larger optics to have uniform focus at a shorter throw. if their literature states optimal image quality at 100" its reasonable that edge focus isnt perfect at 130"



bennutt said:


> I do want a fixed frame hot spot/sparkle free material.


dalite parallax ust

@ProjectionHead have you tested this combination yet? lsp9t + parallax ust? Should provide comparable quality to the neve/st130 in terms of sparkle/speckle + alr and contrast shifting


----------



## Bill97Z

You will need a pretty low stand to have the screen that low.



bennutt said:


> Ok, I’m in on the Samsung - Best Buy now carries it so it makes any potential issues easier to deal with... combined with reward zone and 2% cash back on a card, should be able to scrape $300 back.
> 
> Now I just have to decide on the screen.
> Light controlled room, moulding around the edge above the screen... not fearing light bleed. I do want a fixed frame hot spot/sparkle free material. What’s brand would you buy if getting one today? 120 or 110 inch.
> 
> 120 marked with tape around current 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

You will need a pretty low stand to have the screen that low.



bennutt said:


> Ok, I’m in on the Samsung - Best Buy now carries it so it makes any potential issues easier to deal with... combined with reward zone and 2% cash back on a card, should be able to scrape $300 back.
> 
> Now I just have to decide on the screen.
> Light controlled room, moulding around the edge above the screen... not fearing light bleed. I do want a fixed frame hot spot/sparkle free material. What’s brand would you buy if getting one today? 120 or 110 inch.
> 
> 120 marked with tape around current 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennutt

Bill97Z said:


> You will need a pretty low stand to have the screen that low.


Yep! I think I will build a front stage platform (I have left over rock wall material). if done right, I can hide the white box, elevate my side speakers just a notch, and hopefully have a place to put the center channel _slightly over the top of the projector_ space to squeeze every inch of floor space.


----------



## ProjectionHead

bdht said:


> you generally need much larger optics to have uniform focus at a shorter throw. if their literature states optimal image quality at 100" its reasonable that edge focus isnt perfect at 130"
> 
> 
> dalite parallax ust
> 
> @ProjectionHead have you tested this combination yet? lsp9t + parallax ust? Should provide comparable quality to the neve/st130 in terms of sparkle/speckle + alr and contrast shifting


The parallax ust will perform like the Grandview in the video and like the SI and Stewart UST ALR options as it has a similar lenticular structure and gain.
I’ll try to make a quick vid of that pairing for you tomorrow.


----------



## Transepoch

Larry J said:


> I assumed the person meant using a side wall mount and not trying to actually mount the PJ to the side wall. That would take a special feature type projector that stated it could do that. All the Samsung says is ceiling or table.


Page 15 of the manual discusses wall mounting, and from the description I figured it meant something more than just a shelf attached to a wall.


bennutt said:


> Ok, I’m in on the Samsung - Best Buy now carries it so it makes any potential issues easier to deal with... combined with reward zone and 2% cash back on a card, should be able to scrape $300 back.


If it wasn't for the 15% restock fee, they'd make a less than terrible alternative.


----------



## newtophoto

ProjectionHead said:


> Yes, I highly recommend them as the best place for projectors and screens.
> Out of those three surfaces the Grandview Dynamique is the only ALR option so it would be the best for sure in a well lit room.
> It’s what I used in the demo video and photos with a tremendous amount of ambient light.


Thank you for narrowing it down. Would this screen also work well at night time?


----------



## 1nquisitive

Ok, this has been an emotional roller coaster. I received my LSP9T unit mid day yesterday, and late last night I packed it up to return to Samsung. *This is due only to the rainbow effect*. I'm on an Elite 120" CLR (not CLR2) screen. I don't "calibrate" my TV's (OLEDs) or projectors, per se, but I do spend a lot of time tweaking to my liking and getting familiar with how each setting affects the image. Firmware up to date. Quick summary of my thoughts overall:

Pros: 

Absolutely stunning (to my eyes) picture. This cannot be overstated. Contrast, light output, colors, black levels, motion, focus clarity, were all jaw dropping. Focus was RAZOR sharp, and extremely uniform (I compared on several games, and an internet browser for text). I only made a minor focus adjustment out of the box, and it honestly looks as sharp as a giant television. I did not use any software driven geometry correction for aligning the picture.
Gaming was fine. I played a variety of games. Horizon Zero Dawn, Overwatch, Street Fighter 5, Devil May Cry 5, Apex Legends, Mega Man X. Gaming mode enabled automatically (at least with the PS4 Pro), and input lag was noticeble if I really concentrated, but didn't hinder gameplay. I spent the most time with Overwatch, which is a very fast game. All game content, both HDR and SDR, looked incredible.
Sound. The integrated sound bar is decently punchy, full, and clear for being what it is.
Aesthetics. I quite like the look of the projector. Wish it came in black, though.

Cons:

*Rainbow Effect. This was devastating. Yes, if you're sensitive to RBE, it will be visible on this machine. I knew I was sensitive to it, but was hoping that with the three lasers (instead of a color wheel), that it'd be acceptable. It was not. *My fiancee was blown away by the picture quality, but when she saw the rainbow effect, she just exclaimed "Oh no." This is the ONLY reason am returning this projector.
Image controls. Not as much control as I'd like to see, as can be found on an LG OLED or Epson projector, for example. No direct light output control.
Laser speckle. I only had a rough idea of what this actually was, until I saw it. As has been noted before, it's more noticeable the closer you get to the screen. It can still be seen, if you're looking for it, at normal viewing distance, but it was totally fine for me. Wasn't a big deal, honestly.
Light leak. Some noticeable light leak outside of the viewable area, but was never a distraction.
Audio connection issues. The audio (via its integrated soundbar) fairly frequently would stop working, and often required me to switch a few times between sources before it returned.
Input lag. Even in game mode, might still be a little much for some FPS gamers, particularly on PC.

Well, hopefully this is helpful to someone. If you're not sensitive to the RBE, or don't care, I can't possibly see anyone being disappointed with this. It's truly impressive, otherwise. I'm really bummed . . .


----------



## JereyWolf

1nquisitive said:


> Absolutely stunning (to my eyes) picture. This cannot be overstated. Contrast, light output, colors, black levels, motion, focus clarity, were all jaw dropping.


Were you able spend any time forming an opinion of the image with ambient light in the room?


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

bennutt said:


> Ok, I’m in on the Samsung - Best Buy now carries it so it makes any potential issues easier to deal with... combined with reward zone and 2% cash back on a card, should be able to scrape $300 back.
> 
> Now I just have to decide on the screen.
> Light controlled room, moulding around the edge above the screen... not fearing light bleed. I do want a fixed frame hot spot/sparkle free material. What’s brand would you buy if getting one today? 120 or 110 inch.
> 
> 120 marked with tape around current 85


Your setup looks good  

I have always been amazed at how cheap and how highly rated these screens are: 2600 + rating all 4 and 5 star, you ever seen something rated so high on amazon, I have not >>>> Click Here . 


seucufedido said:


> $6500 is "new car money". The Xiaomi Laser has been available since ~2018 for $1.5K with similar specs.


What kinda new car you buying for $6500? lol


----------



## Run&Gun

Everyone is different... But just my .02. Two of my three previous rptv’s were DLP and I could see RBE easily when I first got them, but only in the bright/white parts of an image and usually only when I moved my eyes(catching it with my peripheral vision) and usually within a week or so, my brain had tuned it out and I only saw it VERY occasionally(sometimes weeks or longer between noticeable occurrences) and then those were very brief(maybe a few minutes at the most) before they were tuned back out.

The in January installed the LG HU85, which is DLP, but has no color wheel(3 laser). It doesn’t have traditional RBE, but a version of it. And it was the same. I noticed it in the early days, but it soon disappeared to me, and only occasionally pops up and then is gone again in a few moments.


----------



## 1nquisitive

JereyWolf said:


> Were you able spend any time forming an opinion of the image with ambient light in the room?


Yes! Looked incredible, even with the lights on. Again, using an Elite 120" CLR. If I have a moment to share pictures, I will later today. Heartbroken about the rainbow effect . . . really can't get this incredible image quality out of my head.


----------



## 1nquisitive

JereyWolf said:


> Were you able spend any time forming an opinion of the image with ambient light in the room?


Yes! Looked incredible, even with the lights on. Again, using an Elite 120" CLR. If I have a moment to share pictures, I will later today. Heartbroken about the rainbow effect . . . really can't get this incredible image quality out of my head.


----------



## 1nquisitive

1nquisitive said:


> Yes! Looked incredible, even with the lights on. Again, using an Elite 120" CLR. If I have a moment to share pictures, I will later today. Heartbroken about the rainbow effect . . . really can't get this incredible image quality out of my head.


Sorry, not sure why this posted twice . . .


----------



## newtophoto

1nquisitive said:


> Ok, this has been an emotional roller coaster. I received my LSP9T unit mid day yesterday, and late last night I packed it up to return to Samsung. *This is due only to the rainbow effect*. I'm on an Elite 120" CLR (not CLR2) screen. I don't "calibrate" my TV's (OLEDs) or projectors, per se, but I do spend a lot of time tweaking to my liking and getting familiar with how each setting affects the image. Firmware up to date. Quick summary of my thoughts overall:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Absolutely stunning (to my eyes) picture. This cannot be overstated. Contrast, light output, colors, black levels, motion, focus clarity, were all jaw dropping. Focus was RAZOR sharp, and extremely uniform (I compared on several games, and an internet browser for text). I only made a minor focus adjustment out of the box, and it honestly looks as sharp as a giant television. I did not use any software driven geometry correction for aligning the picture.
> Gaming was fine. I played a variety of games. Horizon Zero Dawn, Overwatch, Street Fighter 5, Devil May Cry 5, Apex Legends, Mega Man X. Gaming mode enabled automatically (at least with the PS4 Pro), and input lag was noticeble if I really concentrated, but didn't hinder gameplay. I spent the most time with Overwatch, which is a very fast game. All game content, both HDR and SDR, looked incredible.
> Sound. The integrated sound bar is decently punchy, full, and clear for being what it is.
> Aesthetics. I quite like the look of the projector. Wish it came in black, though.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> *Rainbow Effect. This was devastating. Yes, if you're sensitive to RBE, it will be visible on this machine. I knew I was sensitive to it, but was hoping that with the three lasers (instead of a color wheel), that it'd be acceptable. It was not. *My fiancee was blown away by the picture quality, but when she saw the rainbow effect, she just exclaimed "Oh no." This is the ONLY reason am returning this projector.
> Image controls. Not as much control as I'd like to see, as can be found on an LG OLED or Epson projector, for example. No direct light output control.
> Laser speckle. I only had a rough idea of what this actually was, until I saw it. As has been noted before, it's more noticeable the closer you get to the screen. It can still be seen, if you're looking for it, at normal viewing distance, but it was totally fine for me. Wasn't a big deal, honestly.
> Light leak. Some noticeable light leak outside of the viewable area, but was never a distraction.
> Audio connection issues. The audio (via its integrated soundbar) fairly frequently would stop working, and often required me to switch a few times between sources before it returned.
> Input lag. Even in game mode, might still be a little much for some FPS gamers, particularly on PC.
> 
> Well, hopefully this is helpful to someone. If you're not sensitive to the RBE, or don't care, I can't possibly see anyone being disappointed with this. It's truly impressive, otherwise. I'm really bummed . . .


how do we know if we're sensitive to RBE? like for example, i never knew what it was before, but i can see it in this video: 




hopefully, there are settings to reduce this effect?


----------



## bennutt

I switched over to an owners thread - if only to spare the daily scrolling past the large review article 
Official Samsung "Premiere" LSP9T Owners Thread


----------



## Run&Gun

bennutt said:


> I switched over to an owners thread - if only to spare the daily scrolling past the large review article
> Official Samsung "Premiere" LSP9T Owners Thread


Yeah, there is NO reason whatsoever for that article to be at the top of and taking up at least half of EVERY SINGLE page of this thread. I've probably missed countless posts on this thread, because of it. The mods and admins need to rethink this design idea and 86 it.


----------



## nrichmond

jeffp021 said:


> Currently Using Wall for projecting Image(painted with high quality projector paint 5 years ago). My better half is not too keen on a huge screen mounted to wall visible all the time in family room, and currently enjoys the painted wall setup. I NEED an ALR screen but the vivid storm with shipping is adding ANOTHER $2k to this already $6500 investment. Is it worth it?


It's hard to say for your particular setup and not knowing how good or bad the situation is but i do love the floor rising screen. I also use mostly downward projecting light (cans) and this combo seems very worth the money.

I am coming from an Epson 5040ub and a 150" Aeon screen in a significantly light controlled room. This setup absolutely destroys that last setup. I was forcing the Epson to be an LED screen replacement but I prefer the Samsung/VS over the LED TV now. Of course I am paying twice as much for this setup but I think it is more than twice as good.


----------



## Bkuehl20

Do you all really think this is worth the $3,200 more over the Optoma CinemaX P2 or even the 500-1000 over the LG Cinebeam or Epson LS500?


----------



## darrellh44

Is there a screen mode for this or other UST projectors to mount it above (or even with) the top of the screen?


----------



## bdht

1nquisitive said:


> *Rainbow Effect. This was devastating. Yes, if you're sensitive to RBE, it will be visible on this machine. I knew I was sensitive to it, but was hoping that with the three lasers (instead of a color wheel), that it'd be acceptable. It was not. *My fiancee was blown away by the picture quality, but when she saw the rainbow effect, she just exclaimed "Oh no." This is the ONLY reason am returning this projector


oof, have you used dlp projectors before? curious how you find the lsp9t vs color wheel units.



1nquisitive said:


> Laser speckle. I only had a rough idea of what this actually was, until I saw it. As has been noted before, it's more noticeable the closer you get to the screen. It can still be seen, if you're looking for it, at normal viewing distance, but it was totally fine for me. Wasn't a big deal, honestly.


could this just be gain artifacts in the screen material? these grey screens sparkle


----------



## bdht

newtophoto said:


> hopefully, there are settings to reduce this effect?


no, it has to do with the timing of the sequential color, a 6x color wheel at 300hz color tearing is visible, it needs to be around 8-900hz.

I can add to the "get used to it" camp though, when i first saw a 6x wheel i could see the color separation at times but quickly got used to it and forgot about it. current projector uses leds and i dont see it, and its not something you see reported alot with all the budget rgb led dlp projectors. So either lasers cant be cycled as fast as leds or samsung needs to improve their timing.

Has anyone seen rbe reported for the chiq c8ut or hisense rgb laser units?

I also had a red and blue led + blue laser+phosphor unit that i didnt see rbe on. but green requires longer cycle times than red and blue.


----------



## mcollin6

Thanks much! That overhead lighting n7mber is huge! I have enough light to read a book in about 40FC. I am very impressed with how it performs with close to 100 overhead FC. 

Loops like I will need a better light meter as well.


appreciate the work.

Mike


ProjectionHead said:


> Images of readings attached.
> 1) The app is not even close to accurate - don't waste your time (using Iphone 11 Pro). It was far off in both incandescent and fluorescent lighting.
> 2) I tested 3 different meters and used the one who averaged in the middle of the 3 (photos against wood paneling and wood desk show the 3 diff readings in a room in my basement (my wife holding the meter)and then have the phone on top of the "lowest" one to show disparity)
> 3) I took the "blue" meter and measured the light in the showroom as requested (The app registered only 2 FC against my screen vs 23 from the meter)
> 
> View attachment 3052566
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052567
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052569
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052570
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052571
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052572


----------



## mcollin6

For reference...



















ProjectionHead said:


> I took out some of the lights to get this 5.75 fc of light on the screen vs the 23fc in the video. Here are a couple pics of the difference of the same scene in standard mode with the old vs new level of lighting.
> 
> To put it in context, 5.75 fc is still a high level of ambient light, just not nearly the "hospital" levels in the video.
> 
> Video @ 23fc:
> View attachment 3052599
> 
> 
> Image @ 5.75 fc:
> View attachment 3052598


----------



## mcollin6

You are forgetting about overspray when using a non-UST ALR screen. Due to the extreme angle that the light hits the screen with UST screens, light spray onto the ceiling and walls is much more pronounced. This can be reduced by keeping the lights up or by having matte black ceilings and walls, but it will never be as good as a long throw projector. I would never recommend a UST projector without a UST ALR screen for that reason alone.



Mikenificent1 said:


> Says who? Seriously, I would like to know where that is referenced. I’d be willing to bet a Studiotek 100 would blow away any “UST screen” when it comes to optimized image quality with front projection. The only major difference with a UST is the the throw angle. A screen like the Studiotek 100 is a true lambertIan diffuser so regardless of angle, it will throw a uniform picture with no hot spotting, texture, masking of resolution, or sparklies. That can’t be said of any ALR/CLR screen.
> 
> You buy an ALR screen for brightly lit environments. Has nothing to do with the projector. In those environments, an ALR would only look better with lots of ambient light, but look worse in a dark movie watching setting.


----------



## mcollin6

You will still get light bleed with a non-UST ALR screen due to the extreme UST light angle. At the very least it will light up your molding, but I would expect wash onto your walls and ceiling as well. It’s simple physics. The light coming from the projector will hit the screen at about a 30 degree incidence, and it’s reflection will come off at that same angle albeit more diffused due to screen properties. To avoid overspray you would need to black out your walls and ceiling a bout 5’ from the screen surface (eyeball guesstimate).




bennutt said:


> Ok, I’m in on the Samsung - Best Buy now carries it so it makes any potential issues easier to deal with... combined with reward zone and 2% cash back on a card, should be able to scrape $300 back.
> 
> Now I just have to decide on the screen.
> Light controlled room, moulding around the edge above the screen... not fearing light bleed. I do want a fixed frame hot spot/sparkle free material. What’s brand would you buy if getting one today? 120 or 110 inch.
> 
> 120 marked with tape around current 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

Bkuehl20 said:


> Do you all really think this is worth the $3,200 more over the Optoma CinemaX P2 or even the 500-1000 over the LG Cinebeam or Epson LS500?


Or $4400 over the VAVA (sale price this week)


----------



## 1nquisitive

bdht said:


> oof, have you used dlp projectors before? curious how you find the lsp9t vs color wheel units.
> 
> 
> could this just be gain artifacts in the screen material? these grey screens sparkle


Regarding speckle, yeah, could be. I don't really have the experience to say.


----------



## Syed117

Just ordered the 9T.

Delivery is scheduled for the 16th. Ordered from Samsung because of their current 100 day trial period. Have an elite screens 100 inch aeon to use with it. Complete light control in the basement. I didn't go with an ALR screen, but that may change when I see what the performance is like with the basement overhead lights at full and at around 50% which is what I expect to to keep them at IF I want to have lights on while using the projector. Don't plan on that happening very often.

Very excited to see what this thing can do.


----------



## Run&Gun

Syed117 said:


> Just ordered the 9T.
> 
> Delivery is scheduled for the 16th. Ordered from Samsung because of their current 100 day trial period. Have an elite screens 100 inch aeon to use with it. Complete light control in the basement. I didn't go with an ALR screen, but that may change when I see what the performance is like with the basement overhead lights at full and at around 50% which is what I expect to to keep them at IF I want to have lights on while using the projector. Don't plan on that happening very often.
> 
> Very excited to see what this thing can do.


You do not want a traditional ALR screen with a UST projector. They are designed to reject light off-axis(top, bottom, sides) from the projector and would therefore not work well with a UST projector that is projecting light from the bottom/underneath it. You want a dedicated UST screen(which it looks like you have with the ES Aeon), which will accept the light coming from underneath from the UST projector and reflect it forward to the viewer, but they also “reject” light coming from overhead.

But none of these ALR or CLR screens are magic bullets. The best thing to do is keep any extraneous light not coming from the projector from directly hitting the screen.


----------



## mcollin6

Syed117 said:


> Just ordered the 9T.
> 
> Delivery is scheduled for the 16th. Ordered from Samsung because of their current 100 day trial period. Have an elite screens 100 inch aeon to use with it. Complete light control in the basement. I didn't go with an ALR screen, but that may change when I see what the performance is like with the basement overhead lights at full and at around 50% which is what I expect to to keep them at IF I want to have lights on while using the projector. Don't plan on that happening very often.
> 
> Very excited to see what this thing can do.


Be curious as to how much light bleed onto the ceiling effects your contrast with the lights out. Without an UST ALR Screen it should be pretty bad.


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

1nquisitive said:


> Yes! Looked incredible, even with the lights on. Again, using an Elite 120" CLR. If I have a moment to share pictures, I will later today. Heartbroken about the rainbow effect . . . really can't get this incredible image quality out of my head.


We need those pictures  These babies are super rare.....


----------



## Ricoflashback

jeffp021 said:


> Currently Using Wall for projecting Image(painted with high quality projector paint 5 years ago). My better half is not too keen on a huge screen mounted to wall visible all the time in family room, and currently enjoys the painted wall setup. I NEED an ALR screen but the vivid storm with shipping is adding ANOTHER $2k to this already $6500 investment. Is it worth it?


***I, too, am concerned with the aesthetics of a large screen mounted on the wall. Here's a solution and I'm not sure of the cost but it's something I'll definitely check out when the time comes. P.S. - - lots of companies with creative solutions to covering your large, mounted screen.





__





Stealth Cover Art | Stealth Acoustics







www.stealthacoustics.com


----------



## 1nquisitive

Cleveland Plasma said:


> We need those pictures  These babies are super rare.....


Just added pics to my original post. Hopefully they are useful to some.


----------



## ProjectionHead

mcollin6 said:


> For reference...
> 
> View attachment 3053295
> View attachment 3053296


One thing to keep in mind is that I was specifically measuring the light hitting thee screen surface while holding the meter vertically. If I hold the meter in front of the camera and have it face upwards i get over 50 footcandles.
One could argue that the room is 50 footcandles bright, but in reality the measurement that is most important from my perspective is the footcandles hitting the screen.


----------



## miamibhil0

Is there IP/network control? can a third party controller i.e. Crestron speak to it?


----------



## qoopy

nrichmond said:


> View attachment 3052085
> View attachment 3052086
> 
> 
> That is with the overhead lights on and, obviously, ambient from the large picture windows.
> 
> More to come.


Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics, nrichmond.
Would this be the latest S PRO model?
Many thanks and best regards,


----------



## Syed117

mcollin6 said:


> Be curious as to how much light bleed onto the ceiling effects your contrast with the lights out. Without an UST ALR Screen it should be pretty bad.


Yeah, I started getting paranoid about this. Jut ordered black velvet material backed with adhesive that I will be applying to the ceiling directly above the screen.


----------



## nrichmond

qoopy said:


> Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics, nrichmond.
> Would this be the latest S PRO model?
> Many thanks and best regards,


Sorry, I was tracking stuff in the new thread and forgot about this one...

Yes, it is the new S PRO model. can't wait to get it all in its final resting spot. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## qoopy

nrichmond said:


> Sorry, I was tracking stuff in the new thread and forgot about this one...
> 
> Yes, it is the new S PRO model. can't wait to get it all in its final resting spot. Hopefully this weekend.


Thanks for the kid reply, nrichmond.

1.According to the manufacturer, the new model is supposed to have addressed the issue you reported. But perhaps not.
2. Did you get chance to test if the 9T supports HLG?

Many thanks and best regards,


----------



## Ricoflashback

bennutt said:


> I switched over to an owners thread - if only to spare the daily scrolling past the large review article
> Official Samsung "Premiere" LSP9T Owners Thread


***Yes, this seems to be a "feature" of the AVS Forum in having to scroll past a review article on multiple forums. Why they couldn't just have the picture of the review at the top with a "button/click box" to expand IF you want to see the article is beyond me. But - - it's the AVS Forum's ball and they do want they want with it.


----------



## Ricoflashback

newtophoto said:


> how do we know if we're sensitive to RBE? like for example, i never knew what it was before, but i can see it in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully, there are settings to reduce this effect?


***I can see the so called RBE in this demo but I never saw any RBE with my cheapo BenQ W1080ST projector. This scene, by the way, gives me a headache. It looks like it’s been fast forwarded - which I would do in real time to get past it. I digress.

Maybe the high priced Sammy is too rich for my blood. Especially if there is a more pronounced RBE effect. Then again, for the price of the Sammy, I could get a VAVA, UST screen and Salamander entertainment center and still pocket $1,500.


----------



## Dikus

I just bought the LSP9T and already got a Black Friday Sale. Instead 6,5k € I payed 5900 €. Thats a good sale for a new released projector.

1. About eARC: Yes it has one HDMI with eARC

About the comparison to 3 to 4k UST projectors here:

LSP9T Pro:

3 Colour Laser (longer stability and better colors)
Rainbow effect of DLP Wheel much lesser
Sideboard more space and much more compatible (useable on all side-/lowboards)
integrated soundbar declassifies even the good ones from Vava/optoma

Cons:

Gaming Pings are good but there are better UST Projectors for this on market (Epson LS500 as example)
No 4k watching with MEMC, so 4k arent as smooth as FHD. (but here the community is split anyways which is better)


----------



## ProjectionHead

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I can see the so called RBE in this demo but I never saw any RBE with my cheapo BenQ W1080ST projector. This scene, by the way, gives me a headache. It looks like it’s been fast forwarded - which I would do in real time to get past it. I digress.
> 
> Maybe the high priced Sammy is too rich for my blood. Especially if there is a more pronounced RBE effect. Then again, for the price of the Sammy, I could get a VAVA, UST screen and Salamander entertainment center and still pocket $1,500.


OMG, me too. I think I just had a seizure watching that video. That is unlike any RBE that I have ever seen and I don't really think it is indicative of what most people would see or no one would have a DLP projector with a color wheel.


----------



## Aztar35

ProjectionHead said:


> OMG, me too. I think I just had a seizure watching that video. That is unlike any RBE that I have ever seen and I don't really think it is indicative of what most people would see or no one would have a DLP projector with a color wheel.


I suppose it can depend on content too.

When I had the LSP9T here for demo, the RBE was not what stood out, for me at least. I did see RBE while running some tests so it's there, especially for those who are susceptible, but I have to tell you that with actual content I had here, I wasn't noticing it.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Aztar35 said:


> I suppose it can depend on content too.
> 
> When I had the LSP9T here for demo, the RBE was not what stood out, for me at least. I did see RBE while running some tests so it's there, especially for those who are susceptible, but I have to tell you that with actual content I had here, I wasn't noticing it.


It's odd because I don't see the RBE at all with the LSP9T but as you know, I can't NOT see the laser speckling.


----------



## Aztar35

ProjectionHead said:


> It's odd because I don't see the RBE at all with the LSP9T but as you know, I can't NOT see the laser speckling.


That's all the more reason to think it might be content related. Movies are graded at certain nit and ADL levels, which might be playing a role in the white light break up/color separation artifact impressions. As far as speckle, I didn't see any on my white Cima screen.


----------



## bennutt

Aztar35 said:


> That's all the more reason to think it might be content related. Movies are graded at certain nit and ADL levels, which might be playing a role in the white light break up/color separation artifact impressions. As far as speckle, I didn't see any on my white Cima screen.


Given what others are reporting re: no speckle from white screens.. I’m suspecting it’s the grandview material that is bringing that into play. I didn’t see it on the wall either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectionHead

bennutt said:


> Given what others are reporting re: no speckle from white screens.. I’m suspecting it’s the grandview material that is bringing that into play. I didn’t see it on the wall either.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was at Samsung’s QA lab prior to launch (and they have been to my showroom twice) and we went over various combinations of screens and compared the 9 to other PJs. Speckle was evident on all surfaces some degree with it being the most noticeable on the Elite CLR 2.
We tested materials from SI, Stewart, Elite and Draper at Samsung and Grandview and Stewart at my place.

There is most certainly speckle on white materials. I will try to upload pics later today; my new camera just came in yesterday.


----------



## 1nquisitive

ProjectionHead said:


> It's odd because I don't see the RBE at all with the LSP9T but as you know, I can't NOT see the laser speckling.


For the day that I spent with my LSP9T, the rainbow effect was basically imperceptible when the whole image is pretty bright. But in images that have very bright spots, and lots of very dark space (I watch a ton of horror movies, and bright/dark mixed scenes are frequent in video games), the rainbow effect was just too much. The Resident Evil 7 image from my earlier post (here) shows the type of scene that really makes RBE not ok, for me at least. To reiterate: to my very amateur eyes, the LSP9T is a phenomenal piece of equipment, and I'm devastated that I'm so sensitive to RBE.

I'll re-evaluate the ultra-short throw laser projector market again in a year or so. Maybe Epson will have a 4k laser UST with acceptable black levels, or 3-chip DLP will finally be affordable. Probably wishful thinking on the latter . . .

Until then, went with a CX 77" (2nd OLED I've owned). Tiny compared to projected images, but I just moved my entertainment center closer to my couch to make up for it


----------



## Ricoflashback

1nquisitive said:


> For the day that I spent with my LSP9T, the rainbow effect was basically imperceptible when the whole image is pretty bright. But in images that have very bright spots, and lots of very dark space (I watch a ton of horror movies, and bright/dark mixed scenes are frequent in video games), the rainbow effect was just too much. The Resident Evil 7 image from my earlier post (here) shows the type of scene that really makes RBE not ok, for me at least. To reiterate: to my very amateur eyes, the LSP9T is a phenomenal piece of equipment, and I'm devastated that I'm so sensitive to RBE.
> 
> I'll re-evaluate the ultra-short throw laser projector market again in a year or so. Maybe Epson will have a 4k laser UST with acceptable black levels, or 3-chip DLP will finally be affordable. Probably wishful thinking on the latter . . .
> 
> Until then, went with a CX 77" (2nd OLED I've owned). Tiny compared to projected images, but I just moved my entertainment center closer to my couch to make up for it


***Have you had any other experience with projectors - - mainly a single chip, DLP? Did you notice rainbows with that? My only experience with a projector is the short throw, BenQ W1080ST - - which is the only projector that I could fit in my small man cave. I had a 100" screen (cheapo white) and never noticed any rainbows. So is it the UST nature or because the Sammy is a three laser UST where you see rainbows? If it's rainbows and speckles with the Samsung LSP9T - - then I fail to see the benefit of the huge cost vis a vis a VAVA 4K or other Optoma UST projectors. Just trying to understand if it's your eyes (regardless of projector) or the Sammy alone when it comes to seeing rainbows.


----------



## santiagodraco

Ricoflashback said:


> ***I, too, am concerned with the aesthetics of a large screen mounted on the wall. Here's a solution and I'm not sure of the cost but it's something I'll definitely check out when the time comes. P.S. - - lots of companies with creative solutions to covering your large, mounted screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealth Cover Art | Stealth Acoustics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stealthacoustics.com


I have the 120" AEON CLR on my living room wall and I think it looks great. A lot depends on room color though. Against a white wall it would stand out. Mine is against a dark taupe and looks great, very much like a 120" tv. Due to the nature of the screen it is a dark grey when viewed straight on (vs white when viewed downward).

Here are some photos of the screen on my living room wall. EliteScreens AEON CLR 120" (projector is missing, returned the LSP7T and waiting on the LSP9T to arrive.)









Living Room Home Theater Setup


20 new items added to shared album




photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## santiagodraco

Regarding RBE..... if you have an LSP9T ask some friends over to watch a movie where RBE is evident. Don't tell them anything about RBE... then ask them what they thought of the projectors image quality. I wonder how many, if anyone, would notice it who didn't know what to watch for.


----------



## 1nquisitive

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Have you had any other experience with projectors - - mainly a single chip, DLP? Did you notice rainbows with that? My only experience with a projector is the short throw, BenQ W1080ST - - which is the only projector that I could fit in my small man cave. I had a 100" screen (cheapo white) and never noticed any rainbows. So is it the UST nature or because the Sammy is a three laser UST where you see rainbows? If it's rainbows and speckles with the Samsung LSP9T - - then I fail to see the benefit of the huge cost vis a vis a VAVA 4K or other Optoma UST projectors. Just trying to understand if it's your eyes (regardless of projector) or the Sammy alone when it comes to seeing rainbows.


I've seen rainbows on single chip DLP's in the past, and have owned a small Optoma for years (nice and portable) on which I also see the rainbow effect. I knew I was sensitive to RBE when I bought the LSP9T, but I was hopeful that the three laser system (instead of a color wheel) would make the RBE acceptable. The LSP9T was my first exposure to a three laser, single chip DLP machine. All my previous exposure was color wheel. RBE just can't be escaped (though perhaps minimized) on single chip DLP, since R/G/B will always be displayed in sequence, instead of simultaneously (like on TV's or Epson's 3LCD projectors). 

My main home theater projector has been Epson for many years, and of course those style of projectors don't have RBE.

The RBE is a result of the image generation tech used on single chip DLP, not of the UST style projection itself.

Hopefully that helps, and good luck in your search.


----------



## Ricoflashback

1nquisitive said:


> I've seen rainbows on single chip DLP's in the past, and have owned a small Optoma for years (nice and portable) on which I also see the rainbow effect. I knew I was sensitive to RBE when I bought the LSP9T, but I was hopeful that the three laser system (instead of a color wheel) would make the RBE acceptable. The LSP9T was my first exposure to a three laser, single chip DLP machine. All my previous exposure was color wheel. RBE just can't be escaped (though perhaps minimized) on single chip DLP, since R/G/B will always be displayed in sequence, instead of simultaneously (like on TV's or Epson's 3LCD projectors).
> 
> My main home theater projector has been Epson for many years, and of course those style of projectors don't have RBE.
> 
> The RBE is a result of the image generation tech used on single chip DLP, not of the UST style projection itself.
> 
> Hopefully that helps, and good luck in your search.


***Much thanks for your post. I take it that your Epson projector was LCoS technology? Excuse my lack of experience with PJ’s as I’ve only had a single chip, DLP projector with the color wheel. Luckily, I didn’t see any rainbows. Do you think that any UST or laser projector (regardless of the number of lasers and/or technology) will show rainbows for you? If that’s the case, then I think you would be limited on PJ choices.

P.S. - I’ve read that some LCoS projectors have banding issues. To me, banding is the number one killer of picture quality - - whether that be any technology - LCD, OLED or Projectors. UST’s make the large screen experience possible for those who cannot mount a projector.


----------



## 1nquisitive

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Much thanks for your post. I take it that your Epson projector was LCoS technology? Excuse my lack of experience with PJ’s as I’ve only had a single chip, DLP projector with the color wheel. Luckily, I didn’t see any rainbows. Do you think that any UST or laser projector (regardless of the number of lasers and/or technology) will show rainbows for you? If that’s the case, then I think you would be limited on PJ choices.
> 
> P.S. - I’ve read that some LCoS projectors have banding issues. To me, banding is the number one killer of picture quality - - whether that be any technology - LCD, OLED or Projectors. UST’s make the large screen experience possible for those who cannot mount a projector.


In my case, I expect to see rainbows on any single chip DLP projector, whether it's color wheel or 3 laser. I'm just really sensitive to RBE, which is a bummer. Sounds like you aren't very sensitive to RBE (which is a good thing), so the LSP9T should be a rock solid choice, I would expect.

Epson are "3-LCD" technology, I'm not familiar with how that compares to LCoS. I've had two different Epson models over the last eight years (the 3020 and the 3800) and they both looked excellent for their price range. I don't recall ever having seen any "banding" of any kind on either machine. Also, for gaming, Epson projectors have better input lag (generally, although Optoma has a new gaming projector with excellent input lag), though the LSP9T was fine on the (very fast) games I played on my PS4 Pro.

Here's a good video explaining DLP vs 3-LCD:


----------



## bdht

1nquisitive said:


> I expect to see rainbows on any single chip DLP projector, whether it's color wheel or 3 laser.


The lsp9t color frequency is 240hz. a 6x color wheel is 300hz. Old rgb led projectors are 800-900hz, no rbe. 3chip dlp is never going to be affordable


----------



## avsenthusiast

ProjectionHead said:


> If you are in for $6500 on the projector, it may be worth the splurge on a better (sharper image, less laddering, etc) screen than the Vividstorm.


My wall has a curve so it's not possible to mount a fixed frame, so only a motorized ceiling-mounted screen or a floor-rising Vividstorm. 

But it seems Vividstorm may not be the best projector screen to buy, so would you recommend the Elunevision "8K" UST ALR screen like this one or something else better that you sell?


----------



## ProjectionHead

avsscientist said:


> My wall has a curve so it's not possible to mount a fixed frame, so only a motorized ceiling-mounted screen or a floor-rising Vividstorm.
> 
> But it seems Vividstorm may not be the best projector screen to buy, so would you recommend the Elunevision "8K" UST ALR screen like this one or something else better that you sell?


I haven't seen that specific surface form Elunevision as they won't send out samples (even to dealers); it is not the same as their traditional lenticular ALR which will perform along the lines of the Grandview/SI/Stewart options.
For motorized, legit 4k UST ALR surfaces, Elite makes the Darkstar UST but in the 120" size it costs double of the item you linked to above.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> I haven't seen that specific surface form Elunevision as they won't send out samples (even to dealers); it is not the same as their traditional lenticular ALR which will perform along the lines of the Grandview/SI/Stewart options.
> For motorized, legit 4k UST ALR surfaces, Elite makes the Darkstar UST but in the 120" size it costs double of the item you linked to above.


***Any experience with the XY Screen PET Crystal ALR with a gain of .8 and made for UST Projectors?









Professional Ultra Short Throw Projection Screen Supplier | XY screen


Find best ultra short throw projector for home theater Factory? Specialized in Ultra Thin Frame Projection Screen, fixed frame screen, projector frame screen.




www.xyscreen.com


----------



## avsenthusiast

ProjectionHead said:


> I haven't seen that specific surface form Elunevision as they won't send out samples (even to dealers)


Have you tried their distributor/dealer Eastporters? I wonder if they are hiding something.



ProjectionHead said:


> For motorized, legit 4k UST ALR surfaces, Elite makes the Darkstar UST but in the 120" size it costs double of the item you linked to above.


Eastporters sales people specifically claim these "expensive screens" like Elite which cost double or triple are actually more "inferior" or the same quality as Elunevision. When I tried looking for validation of these claims, there really is none that is scientific or at least posted by major sites or Youtubers.

How is your experience with Elunevision in the past? (I know experiences in the past are not necessary good indicators of how good their UST ALR screen that I am considering right now)


----------



## ProjectionHead

avsscientist said:


> Have you tried their distributor/dealer Eastporters? I wonder if they are hiding something.
> 
> 
> Eastporters sales people specifically claim these "expensive screens" like Elite which cost double or triple are actually more "inferior" or the same quality as their screens. When I tried looking for validation of these claims, there really is none that is scientific or at least posted by major sites or Youtubers.
> 
> How is your experience with Elunevision in the past? (I know experiences in the past are not necessary good indicators of how good their UST ALR screen that I am considering right now)


Elunevision is an economical 4k+ brand. Their reference material is better for resolution than any white surface that Elite makes (surface texture). I have a lot of experience with their products but not this surface specifically as they won't put one in my hands to review despite carrying their products.


----------



## ProjectionHead

bennutt said:


> Given what others are reporting re: no speckle from white screens.. I’m suspecting it’s the grandview material that is bringing that into play. I didn’t see it on the wall either.



I've attached photos below showing both the Tiburon and Neve surfaces in front of the Grandview Dynamique to illustrate the speckling. It's apparent to me on every surface I've tested.


----------



## bennutt

ProjectionHead said:


> I've attached photos below showing both the Tiburon and Neve surfaces in front of the Grandview Dynamique to illustrate the speckling. It's apparent to me on every surface I've tested.


What stands out to me is the blue and red drop shadows on white ... like the convergence is off. Are there any options to better align the lasers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdht

bennutt said:


> What stands out to me is the blue and red drop shadows on white ... like the convergence is off. Are there any options to better align the lasers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know that you can correct chromatic aberration like you can panel misconvergence. 

It's alleviated through higher quality optics. This is an rgb led projector, the sparkle here is the alr screen material, it's completely absent with a regular material. hard to get the phones camera to focus its quite perfect in person ><









and the lens to achieve that.


----------



## santiagodraco

ProjectionHead said:


> I've attached photos below showing both the Tiburon and Neve surfaces in front of the Grandview Dynamique to illustrate the speckling. It's apparent to me on every surface I've tested.


What was the projected image size for those shots? Also you mentioned it being "worse" on the AEON CLR, any shots of that? Would be curious to see if the positioning of the projector has any impact (not that we can adjust for it anyway).


----------



## Aztar35

ProjectionHead said:


> I've attached photos below showing both the Tiburon and Neve surfaces in front of the Grandview Dynamique to illustrate the speckling. It's apparent to me on every surface I've tested.


Brian G., thanks for the in-person demo. So, I stand corrected; as you had said all along, there was in fact speckle on all the screen samples we tried, including the white screen. But as we discussed, from about 8 or 9 feet away, I couldn't see it, or at least see any negative impact on the image. And the LSP9T's advantages (color, brightness, sharpness, motion) outweighed whatever speckle I was seeing when viewing from closer distances.


----------



## GinPS

Anyone have a recommendation for the best 120 screen in room with side light from sliding glass door. Can close drapes but want to keep open during the day as it leads to the deck. Thanks!


----------



## ProjectionHead

GinPS said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for the best 120 screen in room with side light from sliding glass door. Can close drapes but want to keep open during the day as it leads to the deck. Thanks!


“Best” will be the Stewart Balon UST or SI Short Throw.
“Best value”(4k rendering, not “4k ready”) would be the Grandview Dynamique or Elite Darkstar UST.
“Good” would be Elite CLR and others in its class


----------



## ProjectionHead

bennutt said:


> What stands out to me is the blue and red drop shadows on white ... like the convergence is off. Are there any options to better align the lasers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately there are no alignment settings. I can see what you are referencing in the photos but not beyond 3' away in person.


----------



## TravelNVal

Hey all. I am a complete noob when it comes to this UST projectors. How does this Samsung compare to say a traditional Epson 5050UB or JVC NX-5? I currently have a Epson 6500UB and looking to upgrade for 4K gaming (casual player not competitive) and movies, Netflix, tv. We use our projector for everything. Room is mainly light controlled but during day I had ambient light.


----------



## avsenthusiast

ProjectionHead said:


> “Best” will be the Stewart Balon UST or SI Short Throw.
> “Best value”(4k rendering, not “4k ready”) would be the Grandview Dynamique or Elite Darkstar UST.
> “Good” would be Elite CLR and others in its class


Thanks for the ranking, @ProjectionHead ! 

Should I assume that for motorized version, the ranking stays the same? (Assuming the same list even comes in the motorized version)


----------



## ProjectionHead

avsscientist said:


> Thanks for the ranking, @ProjectionHead !
> 
> Should I assume that for motorized version, the ranking stays the same? (Assuming the same list even comes in the motorized version)


Yes, for motorized the SI Short Throw is the best (only available up to 100"), then would come the Darkstar UST (available up to 120: right now). Stewart or Grandview do not have their motorized options available yet.


----------



## Lygren

Had a look at the LSP9 today... Certainly a lot of light, and what seems like highly saturated colours. However, the amount of speckle was surprisingly high, and although I am sensitive to RBE, this one had far more than what even most colourwheel units inherit - for me at least. Also, quite a lot of CA towards the lower mid of the screen, and to boost, there is a highly visible bolt of stray light coming from the lens at the middle of the screen. Black levels is what one would expect from a 1000:1 chip, although I only had a quick look, contrast enhancer might not have been turned on. 

So, in sum, I have to say I was somewhat disappointed... It also, unfortunately, makes the notion of RGB laser engines for JVC or Sony far less plausible in the near to medium horizon unless they can figure out some way of reducing that speckle.

That said; if you’re an owner and you enjoy it - keep doing so, don’t let me ruin the enjoyment!  I just wanted to chime in as the reports / tests seems to perhaps overlook some issues that some of us would put more emphasis towards than others... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtophoto

ProjectionHead said:


> “Best” will be the Stewart Balon UST or SI Short Throw.
> “Best value”(4k rendering, not “4k ready”) would be the Grandview Dynamique or Elite Darkstar UST.
> “Good” would be Elite CLR and others in its class


would your best recommendations work well in a large living room with multiple windows during the day? Which is better between Balon and SI?

Thank you


----------



## ProjectionHead

newtophoto said:


> would your best recommendations work well in a large living room with multiple windows during the day? Which is better between Balon and SI?
> 
> Thank you


The Stewart and SI are both very equitable. I have not done any "measurement" testing between the two, but our "eye" test resulted on an even split across the participants of which was best.
The SI does have a better LED light kit option (both IR as well as Philips Hue control), wheras the Stewart only has IR.
The SI now use snaps to attach their ST surface to the frame while Stewart uses a bungee lace & grommet system.
I don't think one is necessarily better than the other from my experience building both; perhaps the Stewart is a bit easier to attach.
TLDR; either one is a winner


----------



## newtophoto

Lygren said:


> Had a look at the LSP9 today... Certainly a lot of light, and what seems like highly saturated colours. However, the amount of speckle was surprisingly high, and although I am sensitive to RBE, this one had far more than what even most colourwheel units inherit - for me at least. Also, quite a lot of CA towards the lower mid of the screen, and to boost, there is a highly visible bolt of stray light coming from the lens at the middle of the screen. Black levels is what one would expect from a 1000:1 chip, although I only had a quick look, contrast enhancer might not have been turned on.
> 
> So, in sum, I have to say I was somewhat disappointed... It also, unfortunately, makes the notion of RGB laser engines for JVC or Sony far less plausible in the near to medium horizon unless they can figure out some way of reducing that speckle.
> 
> That said; if you’re an owner and you enjoy it - keep doing so, don’t let me ruin the enjoyment!  I just wanted to chime in as the reports / tests seems to perhaps overlook some issues that some of us would put more emphasis towards than others...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


interesting take on this unit. Is there another UST you liked?


----------



## Frank714

Lygren said:


> However, the amount of speckle was surprisingly high, and although I am sensitive to RBE, this one had far more than what even most colourwheel units inherit - for me at least.


I'm really allergic to any form of speckle I've thus far seen in early laser technology prototypes or high gain reflecting screens with silver coating. Curiously, I don't read that much about it concerning laser front projectors.

So thanks for the reminder, it seems that this has (unfortunately) not become an obsolete issue, yet.


----------



## Lygren

newtophoto said:


> interesting take on this unit. Is there another UST you liked?


I did like the Sony UST, but as for DLP or LCD UST´s, I have not yet seen one to my liking...



Frank714 said:


> I'm really allergic to any form of speckle I've thus far seen in early laser technology prototypes or high gain reflecting screens with silver coating. Curiously, I don't read that much about it concerning laser front projectors.
> 
> So thanks for the reminder, it seems that this has (unfortunately) not become an obsolete issue, yet.


Speckle is not an issue with regular phosphor based laser, and I have also seen blue + red + green via phosphor that does not inherit any speckle (Sony GZ380). There are also full RGB projectors that reportedly (I have not seen one yet), does not have speckle, such as the new Christie Eclipse, but as for this particular engine, speckle is certainly highly visible.


----------



## santiagodraco

ProjectionHead said:


> “Best” will be the Stewart Balon UST or SI Short Throw.
> “Best value”(4k rendering, not “4k ready”) would be the Grandview Dynamique or Elite Darkstar UST.
> “Good” would be Elite CLR and others in its class


I've been trying to find specifics on the screens above and from what I can see it appears that the Darkstar "Max" UST/UST use the same CLR screen as the AEON CLR. Is that your understanding as well?


----------



## ProjectionHead

santiagodraco said:


> star "Max" UST/UST


I am not familiar with the Darkstar "Max" but the DarkStar UST uses the "finer" ridges vs the CLR which uses the lower grade "wavier" ridges. This makes the image sharper (can render the 4k pixel grid without distortion) when compared to the CLR series.


----------



## cieny

Lygren said:


> Had a look at the LSP9 today... Certainly a lot of light, and what seems like highly saturated colours. However, the amount of speckle was surprisingly high, and although I am sensitive to RBE, this one had far more than what even most colourwheel units inherit - for me at least. Also, quite a lot of CA towards the lower mid of the screen, and to boost, there is a highly visible bolt of stray light coming from the lens at the middle of the screen. Black levels is what one would expect from a 1000:1 chip, although I only had a quick look, contrast enhancer might not have been turned on.
> 
> So, in sum, I have to say I was somewhat disappointed... It also, unfortunately, makes the notion of RGB laser engines for JVC or Sony far less plausible in the near to medium horizon unless they can figure out some way of reducing that speckle.
> 
> That said; if you’re an owner and you enjoy it - keep doing so, don’t let me ruin the enjoyment!  I just wanted to chime in as the reports / tests seems to perhaps overlook some issues that some of us would put more emphasis towards than others...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some clarification please: Is the speckle visible from 10 feet away? Is CA chromatic aberration? Is it visible from 10 feet away? A bolt of stray light from the lens: in one scene or constant? Visible from 10 feet away? A defective unit?


----------



## Lygren

The speckle will be visible depending on content and type of screen material is also a critical component. The more sheen the screen produces to begin with, the more speckle will be visible. A matte lambertian gain 1.0 screen would be the best choice, but then again, they have zero ALR properies, so might not work for most with a UST.

As for the unit being defective; might be. I have only seen this one, so I’ll certainly try to find another at some point... Again; if you’re happy with the image this unit produces, nevermind what an image nerd like me observes, but my advice would at least certainly be to have a return option if you do find issues like I did and those are not up to your standards... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santiagodraco

ProjectionHead said:


> I am not familiar with the Darkstar "Max" but the DarkStar UST uses the "finer" ridges vs the CLR which uses the lower grade "wavier" ridges. This makes the image sharper (can render the 4k pixel grid without distortion) when compared to the CLR series.


Gotcha, thanks. I think I saw "Max" in a youtube video of the screen from last year.

Have you been able to do a comparison (hopefully even with pics!) of the LSP9T against the Darkstar UST vs the CLR? Would be very curious to see if it make an substantial real world difference. I'm pretty happy with the CLR but don't really know what I'm missing so to speak


----------



## Mikenificent1

ProjectionHead said:


> I've attached photos below showing both the Tiburon and Neve surfaces in front of the Grandview Dynamique to illustrate the speckling. It's apparent to me on every surface I've tested.


What’s clear from these shots his how much sharper the Stewart Neve screen is in comparison to the CLR/ALR screens; you can barely see the pixel structure on those. Just as I said previously. ST100 would be even sharper. Also, less speckle and no sparklies.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Lygren said:


> Had a look at the LSP9 today... Certainly a lot of light, and what seems like highly saturated colours. However, the amount of speckle was surprisingly high, and although I am sensitive to RBE, this one had far more than what even most colourwheel units inherit - for me at least. Also, quite a lot of CA towards the lower mid of the screen, and to boost, there is a highly visible bolt of stray light coming from the lens at the middle of the screen. Black levels is what one would expect from a 1000:1 chip, although I only had a quick look, contrast enhancer might not have been turned on.
> 
> So, in sum, I have to say I was somewhat disappointed... It also, unfortunately, makes the notion of RGB laser engines for JVC or Sony far less plausible in the near to medium horizon unless they can figure out some way of reducing that speckle.
> 
> That said; if you’re an owner and you enjoy it - keep doing so, don’t let me ruin the enjoyment!  I just wanted to chime in as the reports / tests seems to perhaps overlook some issues that some of us would put more emphasis towards than others...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How would rate the clarity and sharpness of the LSP9T compared to the pedigree of projectors you normally view, which are pretty high end from what I recall.

It is actually better than a 1000:1 native contrast ratio. Were the black levels that bad compared to a JVC? I know it should be inferior, but by how large of a perceptible margin?


----------



## survivor

Mikenificent1 said:


> How would rate the clarity and sharpness of the LSP9T compared to the pedigree of projectors you normally view, which are pretty high end from what I recall.
> 
> It is actually better than a 1000:1 native contrast ratio. Were the black levels that bad compared to a JVC? I know it should be inferior, but by how large of a perceptible margin?


There is a video here that shows the comparison of JVC NX7 vs Epson 6050UB vs Theo Z65 where the Theo Z65 is using the same 0.66 DLP chip as LSP9T. Theo Z65 is an upgraded Optoma UHZ65 from TVSpro thus I have some reservations on some of the TVSpro comparison in the video.


----------



## Mikenificent1

survivor said:


> There is a video here that shows the comparison of JVC NX7 vs Epson 6050UB vs Theo Z65 where the Theo Z65 is using the same 0.66 DLP chip as LSP9T. Theo Z65 is an upgraded Optoma UHZ65 from TVSpro thus I have some reservations on some of the TVSpro comparison in the video.


I’ve seen that. the Theo is modified for better black levels.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Mikenificent1 said:


> What’s clear from these shots his how much sharper the Stewart Neve screen is in comparison to the CLR/ALR screens; you can barely see the pixel structure on those. Just as I said previously. ST100 would be even sharper. Also, less speckle and sparklies.


I would actually go with the Stewart Greymatte _0.7_ if in a dedicated space. Image looked the best to me and no hot spotting, etc.
It wouldn’t cut it on a well lit room but for a dedicated space Stewart screens are generally your best bet

**edit: corrected typo of gain from .6 to .7


----------



## bdht

ProjectionHead said:


> I would actually go with the Stewart Greymatte 0.6 if in a dedicated space. Image looked the best to me and no hot spotting, etc.
> It wouldn’t cut it on a well lit room but for a dedicated space Stewart screens are generally your best bet


occasionally you can get runs of graymatte 40


----------



## Mikenificent1

ProjectionHead said:


> I would actually go with the Stewart Greymatte 0.6 if in a dedicated space. Image looked the best to me and no hot spotting, etc.
> It wouldn’t cut it on a well lit room but for a dedicated space Stewart screens are generally your best bet


I agree greymatte, which is .7 gain, would be a great choice for this projector. True lambertain and can help with the blacks. No artifacts. You can have well lit lighting, just have to be designed right with directional lighting. I do it with an ST100 and a JVC xc790 (with 2000 hours on the bulb), you can certainly do it with the Graymatte and the LSP9T.


----------



## Ian Mclaughlin

Forgive my ignorance on screens, I had never owned a projector before and assumed I would have to purchase a ALR screen for my UST...since getting it I realised that removing as much light from the room as possible helps significantly with the picture quality. My room is now pretty much a bat cave! Black walls, black ceiling, blackout blinds. Would I be better off moving away from the ALR screen (mine is XY Screens PET Crystal) to something like the Stewart Greymatte (assuming I can get that in UK)?


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

newtophoto said:


> would your best recommendations work well in a large living room with multiple windows during the day? Which is better between Balon and SI?


What are you using now? There may be screens that will do a tad better, but in that situation you are kinda stuck. Your return updating to a screen doing better in that situation will be minimal.

For example lets say you have or get one of these screens *<<< Click Here >>>* , let say you update to a $3000 screen, which would be 1000% more cost. You be be lucky to improve your situation by 5-10%.


----------



## newtophoto

Cleveland Plasma said:


> What are you using now? There may be screens that will do a tad better, but in that situation you are kinda stuck. Your return updating to a screen doing better in that situation will be minimal.
> 
> For example lets say you have or get one of these screens *<<< Click Here >>>* , let say you update to a $3000 screen, which would be 1000% more cost. You be be lucky to improve your situation by 5-10%.


Thank you. I don't have a projector/screen yet. I am looking to dive into the world of projectors and have my eyes set on the LSP9T. It looks like the Grandview is the best bang for the buck as the others are quite pricey.


----------



## bennutt

This thread has more reviewers than the owners thread does. Have any of you noticed an issue with chromatic aberration? I can see it from 10 ft back and tried two different projectors to make sure it was not a fluke.
You can’t adjust it as far as I know and Samsung support is not helpful.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry J

Lygren said:


> Had a look at the LSP9 today... However, the amount of speckle was surprisingly high, and although I am sensitive to RBE, this one had far more than what even most colourwheel units inherit - for me at least. Also, quite a lot of CA towards the lower mid of the screen, and to boost, there is a highly visible bolt of stray light coming from the lens at the middle of the screen.
> 
> That said; if you’re an owner and you enjoy it - keep doing so, don’t let me ruin the enjoyment!


Just ran up on this post. Just thought I'd say don't agree with much of anything you said. If someone doesn't like DLP then nothing will please them but what they like, which is fine. Just don't see the speckle you say and later you make it sound like its visible far away, but it's OK if someone is blind enough not to see it. I have to go on a hunt for it on my Stewart screen. No idea what stray light you are talking about. So no to most of what you said making it sound those things are really bad, which is my opinion also regarding this PJ. Sure, far from perfect just like most all PJ's are really. Plus no, I don't have any special love for Samsung or any other projector for that matter. To each their own of course.


----------



## TimA1

You can not use it in a dark room!!!! It's too bright! But you can not adjust the brightness level!!!! F***C!! And the speckles are unacceptible high. When you have something red on the screen, I feel like someone is pointing me with a red laser pointer in my eyes!


----------



## bennutt

TimA1 said:


> You can not use it in a dark room!!!! It's too bright! But you can not adjust the brightness level!!!! F***C!! And the speckles are unacceptible high. When you have something red on the screen, I feel like someone is pointing me with a red laser pointer in my eyes!


On standard or dynamic, true. Although, I love standard now that I’ve had it for a week.

On filmmaker mode, you are fine. It drops the general brightness quite a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimA1

bennutt said:


> On standard or dynamic, true. Although, I love standard now that I’ve had it for a week.
> 
> On filmmaker mode, you are fine. It drops the general brightness quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even on filmmaker mode it's too bright for me. But the red laser..... i wouldn't even say that red color is normal red. It's "not real" It's exactely what you see when look at the red laser pointer on the white screen. And even when you look at just white picture, it doesn look white. It's something, white with billions of micro red laser stars. Just start a Netflix, and you will see, that Netflix logo has abnormal laser red color.

After 2 days I am returning the projector


----------



## Mikenificent1

TimA1 said:


> Even on filmmaker mode it's too bright for me. But the red laser..... i wouldn't even say that red color is normal red. It's "not real" It's exactely what you see when look at the red laser pointer on the white screen. And even when you look at just white picture, it doesn look white. It's something, white with billions of micro red laser stars. Just start a Netflix, and you will see, that Netflix logo has abnormal laser red color.
> 
> After 2 days I am returning the projector


Lol did you try adjusting the red in the picture settings? Out of the box, it is boosted according to reviews.


----------



## Aztar35

TimA1 said:


> Even on filmmaker mode it's too bright for me. But the red laser..... i wouldn't even say that red color is normal red. It's "not real" It's exactely what you see when look at the red laser pointer on the white screen. And even when you look at just white picture, it doesn look white. It's something, white with billions of micro red laser stars. Just start a Netflix, and you will see, that Netflix logo has abnormal laser red color.
> 
> After 2 days I am returning the projector


Did you try game mode and back down the color some to see if that works?


----------



## donbraxton

TimA1 said:


> You can not use it in a dark room!!!! It's too bright! But you can not adjust the brightness level!!!! F***C!! And the speckles are unacceptible high. When you have something red on the screen, I feel like someone is pointing me with a red laser pointer in my eyes!


I am using it in a dark room, 140" gray screen. It looks good to my eyes.


----------



## sudhanese2003

Good timing. I got the panasonic ub420 to replace a broken sony x700 and followed the advice in the avs forum to optimize hdr and tone mapping on the panny. I am blown by the pq of 4k and bluray movies which led me to consider my calibration of the lsp9t. I have done minimally so far to remove artificial processing (contrast enhancer and sharpness to 0 and some settings from my samsung tv to start with). How do y’all go about your calibrations, atleast the steps/sources etc. if possible please share the specs you are using? I understand the settings and input of each are different but trying to learn and get a reference. Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## TimA1

I will do a test tonight with my PC. I will try to determin the RGB number of the red color, below which, I see a "laser red color"
"Laser red color" I mean - not just regular red color. It's a radiation of the red laser. The same you can see when you play with red laser pointer.


----------



## MDesigns

TimA1 said:


> I will do a test tonight with my PC. I will try to determin the RGB number of the red color, below which, I see a "laser red color"
> "Laser red color" I mean - not just regular red color. It's a radiation of the red laser. The same you can see when you play with red laser pointer.


These things can display a super high saturation BT2020 RED(and other colors), that none of the other displays in this price range or a lot higher can do. So it can be partly that you just haven't seen those kind of colors before with other display tech, most cheaper units can barely do REC709. If you see those a lot though outside demo material, make sure you are properly calibrated/setup and not using a mode with artificially boosted colors.


----------



## TimA1

I am going to see how gradient red color will be displayed. I hope you are right and the "problem" is the result of BT2020.


----------



## ACE844

"Ekki @Cine4Home " recently posted an excerpt on the RGB laser setup in this projector here: RGB Laser Projektor Samsung LSP9T vs Lampe | Cine4home.de


----------



## TimA1

Thank you for the link!!


----------



## Manar

Can I get 85" on this device.


----------



## bebbsie23

Manar said:


> Can I get 85" on this device.


Just curious... why would you choose a projector (especially at this price point) for an 85" screen when you could get this size in an "decent" LCD for less?


----------



## bennutt

bebbsie23 said:


> Just curious... why would you choose a projector (especially at this price point) for an 85" screen when you could get this size in an "decent" LCD for less?


This. If 85” is what you want, get a set with Full Array Dimming and Dolby Vision for a fraction of the price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebaer

So this Samsung unit does not use an Appotronics laser but a Texas Instruments part?

With Barco as a large player using Appotronics would this infer that the Xiaomi 1S with an Appotronics unit is better? How does the Optoma Cinemax P2 compare?

Those are the three units I keep debating about which one to pick. The Samsung is on order as they have a trial period.


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

Manar said:


> Can I get 85" on this device.


Go with a TV then...  

XBR-85X900H
XBR-85X950H
XBR-85Z8H

QN85Q80T
QN85Q90T


----------



## DunMunro

A video unboxing:


----------



## Zoom123

How does the image of this projector compare with normal throw projectors in a room with no ambient light?

I assume it is not as good as normal throw projectors which are at the same price or higher, but can it compete with e.g. the Epson 5050UB or the Optoma UHZ65?


----------



## MarkM78

ProjectionHead said:


> Update - We just tested the LSP9T with a sample of the Elite CLR 2 and the speckle was even more noticeable.


I bought the Elite CLR2 last year for a couple of reasons: it appeared to be more kid proof and I wanted a 3% bigger screen (stupid I know) since I could only fit 110" or less in my viewing area. I never had any problem with it on my old Optoma GT5500+ but I bought the Bomaker Polaris during an Amazon sale and I am noticing the speckle too. I was wondering if there are are any filters or anything like that you could put on top of the unit to reduce it or is the only option to get another screen. If the latter then I will likely just have to live with it for a while until the kids are older and I can get a better screen.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Without having seen the Bomaker in person, you may experience speckle regardless of surface due to the projector's reported triple lasers. By changing screen surfaces you can absolutely reduce it. PM me with your address and I can send you out a sample(s) of a different surface.


----------



## sollyemmy

easystar said:


> Ordered the 9T directly from Samsung based solely on comments on avsforum. There’s already a discount. This is my first foray into any sort of projection so a whole new world for me. I’ve only had TVs before. How fun!
> 
> thanks to all who posted, such knowledge here! I’m getting a 120” Vividstorm ALR screen to go with it. I had to learn real quick about screens. I really thought I could just use this on my white wall. This checks a big box for me, which is the ability to move the whole thing into the garage for COVID football with the neighbors.
> 
> The Vava is indeed available on Prime for a large discount so I got one too. It will be here in a few days. I’m more inclined to pay up for better tech and performance but I’m interested in comparing the 2, I know they are different animals but seeing them side by side with one being 2.5X the price will be a cool experience for me especially since I’m a literal baby at this. Back down the AV rabbit hole I go!


what discount did you get for the 9T? I am eyeing for one as well.


----------



## rigidz

Zoom123 said:


> How does the image of this projector compare with normal throw projectors in a room with no ambient light?
> 
> I assume it is not as good as normal throw projectors which are at the same price or higher, but can it compete with e.g. the Epson 5050UB or the Optoma UHZ65?


Zoom123, 
I have seen at my colleague's place. picture is incredible. I didn't notice any CA issues in my 20 min viewing. 
Optoma UHZ65 good projector too, but for firmware updates, we are at mercy of Optoma and we need to convince Optoma that we have issues to get firmware updated.( plain stupid). No over the air updates for Optoma UHZ65/lv/zk507 models and Optoma don't publish either for manually updating.


----------



## Zoom123

ProjectionHead said:


> Without having seen the Bomaker in person, you may experience speckle regardless of surface due to the projector's reported triple lasers. By changing screen surfaces you can absolutely reduce it. PM me with your address and I can send you out a sample(s) of a different surface.


Does this projector (and UST in general) need an ALR screen more so than normal throw projectors? Or such screens are suggested because it is assumed that a UST is more of a "TV replacement" and it will be used with ambient light?

I am asking because I am thinking to use a UST in a light controlled room with dark walls / ceiling, and I wonder if an ALR screen would be better than a regular white or grey screen.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Zoom123 said:


> Does this projector (and UST in general) need an ALR screen more so than normal throw projectors? Or such screens are suggested because it is assumed that a UST is more of a "TV replacement" and it will be used with ambient light?
> 
> I am asking because I am thinking to use a UST in a light controlled room with dark walls / ceiling, and I wonder if an ALR screen would be better than a regular white or grey screen.


The special ALR screen for USTs is helpful since it is low gain (prevent hotspotting) and reflects light coming from a steep angle below outward towards the audience instead of diffusing it in all directions causing light scatter on ceiling, walls, etc.

You can use a traditional white in a dedicated theater room and many people on AVS would say they prefer it than a UST ALR in the same space.


----------



## Zoom123

ProjectionHead said:


> The special ALR screen for USTs is helpful since it is low gain (prevent hotspotting) and reflects light coming from a steep angle below outward towards the audience instead of diffusing it in all directions causing light scatter on ceiling, walls, etc.
> 
> You can use a traditional white in a dedicated theater room and many people on AVS would say they prefer it than a UST ALR in the same space.


Thanks! I was under the impression that hotspotting was caused by the UST screens. Is that an issue with the UST projectors themselves? Would a low gain standard screen also work for this then?


----------



## DunMunro

This is a preliminary review of LSP9T and discusses some aspects of it's RGB laser design:

Samsung UST trilaser The Premiere LSP9T | Pag 1: Introduzione e caratteristiche (use google Chrome's translate feature for language of choice).


----------



## ACE844

DunMunro said:


> This is a preliminary review of LSP9T and discusses some aspects of it's RGB laser design:
> 
> Samsung UST trilaser The Premiere LSP9T | Pag 1: Introduzione e caratteristiche (use google Chrome's translate feature for language of choice).



I wonder how many professional calibrators will have this highly accurate high-end spectrometer or one like it? It seems even with "common" calibration tools and spectrometers that these triple lasers are still exceedingly difficult to calibrate correctly and accurately. This also matches what was referenced in the cinehome.de articles as well.



[SIZE=7][B]Samsung UST trilaser The Premiere LSP9T [/B][/SIZE]Preview by [EMAIL='[email protected]']Emidio Frattaroli[/EMAIL] said:


> "However, I can anticipate that the new Samsung LSP9T actually exceeds the REC BT.2020 space even if the precise quantification is strongly linked to the choice of the CMF curves used for the translation of the spectrum into chromatic coordinates."


I wonder if the lack of fine spectral accuracy of some of the tools used in earlier reviews including the original published here is why this projector didn't meet the Samsung published Gamut, color space, and other specs? Thoughts?

Finally, we have yet another explanation as to why there is such a strong push "to the red" in a lot of users viewing being because of how dominant the (?2 ) red lasers working together?


----------



## JRodness

Has anyone found the DynamicBlack function on this projector? I've seen it referenced in reviews, but I can't find the feature in the menus. My unit isn't doing any light dimming at all, its just a static light output.


----------



## ACE844

Here's a french review of this Pj in french. Test Samsung The Premiere (LSP9T) : le vidéoprojecteur tri-laser 4K ultra courte focale qui veut remplacer le téléviseur Although they haven't shared which equipment they used for calibration and measurements. It does have some contrast gamma and other measurements. As a result, it's unclear how accurate the reported results are as discussed in the posts #613-#614.

This review reports sub advertised gamut performance (Rec 2020=73% and DCI-P3= 94%) and this is part of why one can only wonder if this is not an equipment capability/sensitivity issue, or if there is such a wide variability of QA that some of the production models are drastically underperforming promised specs??

One can only hope the former is not the case and this isn't a repeat of the Samsung Galaxy battery fiasco in terms of actual execution and device performance in actual daily usage... 
In the comments of this review a similar point was made


SATDREAM.TECH Cdlt et.al. wrote said:


> These chips strictly display a 4K resolution, the intervention of the sweep does not change the fact that the number of pixels displayed is 3840x2160.
> In this sense, the 0.66 '' 4K wobble DLP660TE used here offers EXCELLENT native CONTRASTS in operation eg.
> 
> Acer VL7860: 1858: 1
> Optoma UHZ65: 1905: 1
> BenQ W2000 1900: 1
> all equipped with this chip.
> It would then be necessary to provide the dynamic contrast values and the luminosity in lumens in the different modes and not only in cd / m²
> The sweep is not fixed at 120Hz, it is at 2x the display frequency, it is therefore 120Hz for a 60Hz signal, but goes down to 24hz (see the link above for the compatibility modes DLPs).
> We can ask the question of how the measurements were carried out? indeed, laser sources are not compatible with a photometric probe, and any spectrometric probe with an optical precision> 5-7nm.
> Indeed, the FWHM ie the "fineness" of emission in the wavelengths of laser sources is so narrow (compared to a UHD lamp), that the photometric probes (type X-Rite iDisplay Pro) cannot measure precisely. wavelengths, or even entry-level spectrometric probes (type X-Rite iPhoto).
> Klein or Minolta type probes with a yardstick spectrometer (cost of 15 to 50K €) are necessary, in other words not to wear it to many people except professional calibrators, or laboratories / industry.
> The T ° curve is VERY distant ~ 400K deviation from the ITU standard (BT.709 / BT.2020) is a lot and gives a completely false color.
> The delta E of 4.4 is enormous, because in DLP we do not target a delta E of 3 but <2 because of the general problem of AEC, which indeed does not, a priori, take place here in 3 lasers but which remains advocated by Texas.
> How to talk about a regularly high HDR Delta E?!? … Eg. from delta E in HDR to 0.4 (yes, less than 1!) :, relatively easy to achieve if you take the time: HDR calibration tutorial
> Hope this helps on future tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Cdlt.


This begs the question as to how the vast majority of consumers and enthusiasts such as this community and the product users could ever hope to accurately or effectively calibrate this triple laser and others which will follow.....?
Why would Samsung not do a more in-depth in-house professional calibration before packaging and shipment to minimize the issue?
How many "professional projector calibrators" are running around CONUS with 50-100 thousand dollar laser nm spectrometers?
Thoughts?


----------



## Mikenificent1

DunMunro said:


> This is a preliminary review of LSP9T and discusses some aspects of it's RGB laser design:
> 
> Samsung UST trilaser The Premiere LSP9T | Pag 1: Introduzione e caratteristiche (use google Chrome's translate feature for language of choice).


How is January 2021 and he can’t even get a production unit. It will be interesting to see an actual review from him.


----------



## Vladimore

I have a fixed 120” diagonal screen I plan to continue using. My Samsung LSP9T will be delivered tomorrow and I am shopping for a new console as the one I have is too tall to accommodate the new projector. The bottom of my screen is 33.3” above the floor, so I need a console that is 17.5” tall to achieve the 15.8” vertical offset for a 120” picture. I have read that if you deviate from this and use keystone and other adjustments to fit the image to the screen, you will lose quality. Is there any wiggle room on this? If I used an 18” tall console, giving me a 15.3” offset, would this work without losing noticeable picture quality?


----------



## tapotti

Wish there were more reviews of this unit. I am in the market for a short throw projector and cannot decide if I should get the LG HU85LA or this one.


----------



## bennutt

tapotti said:


> Wish there were more reviews of this unit. I am in the market for a short throw projector and cannot decide if I should get the LG HU85LA or this one.


I have owned both and happy to talk pros/cons on the side, just send a message.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flam3of4nor

JRodness said:


> Has anyone found the DynamicBlack function on this projector? I've seen it referenced in reviews, but I can't find the feature in the menus. My unit isn't doing any light dimming at all, its just a static light output.


I think this was a mistake in some reviews. It does not have laser dimming.


----------



## flam3of4nor

tapotti said:


> Wish there were more reviews of this unit. I am in the market for a short throw projector and cannot decide if I should get the LG HU85LA or this one.


I think it would be best for you to visit a dealer and check both of them. They are both not perfect and have advantages and disadvantages. I personally chose the Samsung, but bennutt for example likes the LG more. They are both excellent units.


----------



## bennutt

flam3of4nor said:


> I think it would be best for you to visit a dealer and check both of them. They are both not perfect and have advantages and disadvantages. I personally chose the Samsung, but bennutt for example likes the LG more. They are both excellent units.


Agreed - and if not for the single issue of CA on the Samsung, I would also still be in the Samsung camp. It matches or exceeds everything else compared to LG, just a personal deal breaker.


----------



## flam3of4nor

bennutt said:


> Agreed - and if not for the single issue of CA on the Samsung, I would also still be in the Samsung camp. It matches or exceeds everything else compared to LG, just a personal deal breaker.


I am lucky and from my viewing distance I cannot see the CA. I see it only when I am closer to the screen.


----------



## santiagodraco

You are not alone. I cannot discern any CA or speckles from any reasonable viewing distance. My picture is primo. If I get right up on the screen I can see very slight CA and speckles but I need to be pretty close.


----------



## tdbtdb

I have the LSP9T for 1.5 months now. Picture color and brightness are amazing. I had the P2 but this one is so much better. 
One problem and wonder any other people have the same problem. the picture curves up at the left and right edges


----------



## flam3of4nor

tdbtdb said:


> I have the LSP9T for 1.5 months now. Picture color and brightness are amazing. I had the P2 but this one is so much better.
> One problem and wonder any other people have the same problem. the picture curves up at the left and right edges
> View attachment 3107759
> View attachment 3107759
> View attachment 3107759
> View attachment 3107760


It looks like it is the screen not beeing 100% flat.


----------



## tdbtdb

thank you flam3of4nor, you are correct, the problem is of the screen, it curves in at the end


----------



## Cleveland Plasma

flam3of4nor said:


> I think it would be best for you to visit a dealer and check both of them. They are both not perfect and have advantages and disadvantages. I personally chose the Samsung, but bennutt for example likes the LG more. They are both excellent units.


What are the odds of a dealer having these on display in your area though? Might be better to reach out to members on here maybe.


----------



## flam3of4nor

Cleveland Plasma said:


> What are the odds of a dealer having these on display in your area though? Might be better to reach out to members on here maybe.


Yes but some shortcomings are individually perceived differently. For me for example the CA of the Samsung is no issue at all. If thats the case I would always chose the Samsung over the LG. If you have problems with CA though you should probably check the LG...


----------



## iredban

got this projector about a week ago, dont know if my problem is from a software update, started having problems with pixelation/glitching. While watching a video - every couple minutes it glitch out for a 1/2 second and get all blocky. I tried to recreate using a video game and it seems to happen (in a smaller way) in tony hawk remaster when he respawns (normally he respawns in a glitchy way, but the projector adds these weird blocks to it). I originally thought it was my apple tv, but then i used the youtube app on the projector and it was doing it. Since I can recreate it using tony hawk it seems like its a laser issue when there are thin lines maybe... I dont know. the reason I think its a line thing, because there is a video that has lines on it I was watching and I can recreate it there also, attached photos and link of video i can recreate it with. If someone has this projector can you watch this video and see if it happens to you?

video -


----------



## bennutt

iredban said:


> got this projector about a week ago, dont know if my problem is from a software update, started having problems with pixelation/glitching. While watching a video - every couple minutes it glitch out for a 1/2 second and get all blocky. I tried to recreate using a video game and it seems to happen (in a smaller way) in tony hawk remaster when he respawns (normally he respawns in a glitchy way, but the projector adds these weird blocks to it). I originally thought it was my apple tv, but then i used the youtube app on the projector and it was doing it. Since I can recreate it using tony hawk it seems like its a laser issue when there are thin lines maybe... I dont know. the reason I think its a line thing, because there is a video that has lines on it I was watching and I can recreate it there also, attached photos and link of video i can recreate it with. If someone has this projector can you watch this video and see if it happens to you?
> 
> video -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112435
> View attachment 3112436
> View attachment 3112437


Your video link is about a video card, might have pasted the wrong one.
My first suspect on this would be the HDMI cable. Are you running these sources through a receiver?

Plug one source in directly via a different cable to see if you can recreate the issue (Apple TV is pretty easy for this)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iredban

bennutt said:


> Your video link is about a video card, might have pasted the wrong one.
> My first suspect on this would be the HDMI cable. Are you running these sources through a receiver?
> 
> Plug one source in directly via a different cable to see if you can recreate the issue (Apple TV is pretty easy for this)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the video I posted is a video that makes my projector freak out. Also as noted above I used an Apple TV and the built in app in the projector (no hdmi) and recreated the problem on both Apple TV and projector built in apps.


----------



## bennutt

iredban said:


> Yes the video I posted is a video that makes my projector freak out. Also as noted above I used an Apple TV and the built in app in the projector (no hdmi) and recreated the problem on both Apple TV and projector built in apps.


If you can recreate that with a built in app - it's warranty/replacement time.


----------



## flam3of4nor

I agree with bennut. If you have those issues with the internal app as well you should call the Samsung service. Looks not normal.


----------



## wookertee

Has anyone seen this kind of shadowing/overspray with the LSP9T? screen is a Stewart Balon 120". No matter what I do I can't rid of that shadow around the screen.


----------



## DunMunro

Another LSP9T review:



Test Samsung The Premiere SP-LSP9TFA : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –



" _*Conclusion*_
*I think I have already tested almost everything that is offered in the UST 4K laser projectors available today and it is armed with this experience that my conclusion is the following: Currently , the Samsung SP-LSP9TFA is the best in the world. field. Admittedly, at 6490 € it is not cheap but you benefit from the successful technological progress of the RGB tri-laser without phosphor wheel then from all the experience of the manufacturer in its " SmartTV " part, one of the best in the world if this is not the best in front of even LG .

As I write this conclusion if I were to update the elite ranking of UST projectors (which will of course be done but later in the year), the Samsung SP9T would take a resounding first place.
*
_*For all its qualities, it deserves a double Gold Award PHC.FR to reward the designers of this exceptional product.*_"


----------



## clnconcpts

Ricoflashback said:


> ***Once I saw the price, it was game, set and match - - no go. At $6499.99 (what are we - - all car dealers, here, with pricing?) that's pretty expensive for the extra laser and closeness to the wall. If you bought a VAVA 4K and a cheaper, ALR 100" screen from Best Buy - - you'd still have $3,200 left in your pocket.
> 
> I agree about seeing comparisons with other UST projectors. It would be great to see the VAVA 4K, Optoma (multiple versions), Xiaomi and new Hisense (I'd love to see a review on this UST) in a room with the same size screen and material. Then, open up the shades and see how it does with more light in the room.
> 
> Regardless, I'm excited about the future of UST 4K projectors and the abundance of offerings. I really think this is the best way to get to that large screen experience without the hassle of a regular projector setup and the daytime viewing ability (not a totally, darkened room.)


This unit seems promising for me over the vava due to the shorter throw. I have a custom unit that I'm modifying for a UST, but the vava doesn't get close enough to walk. I'm trying to get info on the Hisense before I can pull trigger.its going to be between those

I've thought about hanging the vava on the ceiling,but that would defeat the purpose


----------



## Ricoflashback

clnconcpts said:


> This unit seems promising for me over the vava due to the shorter throw. I have a custom unit that I'm modifying for a UST, but the vava doesn't get close enough to walk. I'm trying to get info on the Hisense before I can pull trigger.its going to be between those
> 
> I've thought about hanging the vava on the ceiling,but that would defeat the purpose


***The LSP9T looks like a heckuva unit. From everything I've read, the color production is top notch. I'm not sure about the speckles or what type of screen would work best with that projector. I'm also a little leery of Samsung these days, quality wise. I used to be a big buyer of Samsung Electronics but I believe their quality has slipped over the years. An extended warranty would be a must, IMHO. 

Hisense is supposed to release a Trichroma Projector this year but it might be out of my price range. Have fun with your journey.









Hisense's 2021 laser projection TVs promise better colors than OLED or quantum dot


The TriChroma Laser TV offers great color and comes in three different designs, including a self-rising model.




www.cnet.com


----------



## DunMunro

A discussion of WCG formats and BT2020 on the LSP9T:

Test: RGB LaserTV mit BT2020 Filmen (DCI P3) | Cine4home.de (use google chrome's translate feature for language of choice).


----------



## ACE844

Thank you for sharing that link, it was a very informative read!


----------



## Mike Garrett

ACE844 said:


> Thank you for sharing that link, it was a very informative read!


Yes, as long as you have source material that uses that wider color space. Right now, I doubt 1% of the content out there goes beyond the DCI space of the BT2020 container. But, when we do have source material that uses this wider space, everybody will want a projector that can show it.


----------



## ACE844

Mike Garrett said:


> Yes, as long as you have source material that uses that wider color space. Right now, I doubt 1% of the content out there goes beyond the DCI space of the BT2020 container. But, when we do have source material that uses this wider space, everybody will want a projector that can show it.


Would rendering other color space material in BT2020 on the 9T render more color/shade accuracy of each of the "inferior" color spaces due to the higher hard and software image rendering and accuracy capabilities of the device?


----------



## Mike Garrett

ACE844 said:


> Would rendering other color space material in BT2020 on the 9T render more color/shade accuracy of each of the "inferior" color spaces due to the higher hard and software image rendering and accuracy capabilities of the device?


If projector A only does Rec 709, but tracks accurately and projector B does full BT2020 and also tracks accurately, then when playing content that is Rec 709, the two calibrated images should look the same, color wise, if brightness matched. That is the whole point of calibration, so that you are able to see what the director intended the scene to look like.


----------



## Aztar35

ACE844 said:


> it was a very informative read!


Did you see that movie with Rowdie Roddy Piper called They Live? The protagonists would wear special glasses that enabled them to see subtexts. 😄 Well the subtext in your post is, "Is this projector pretty good?" 

I had it for a demonstration and thought it was a good one. 

If I had to pick out where I would like to see improvements, it would be more aggressive dynamic dimming to bring down black levels and faster color cycling. For example, by comparison when I had a demonstration of the LG 810 dual laser, I couldn't detect any rainbow effect but I could on the LSP9T. By the way, I should note that I couldn't notice any speckle effect from about seven feet away on the LSP9T.


----------



## Aztar35

Mike Garrett said:


> Yes, as long as you have source material that uses that wider color space. Right now, I doubt 1% of the content out there goes beyond the DCI space of the BT2020 container. But, when we do have source material that uses this wider space, everybody will want a projector that can show it.


I think you have a good point, but then again even c. 1% of the content out there can be meaningful if you think about it. And according to Ekki's article, it appears more and more content beyond P3 might begin to be unmasked with the likes of the LSP9T. Even now, you have things like animation and Anime, some nature content like Planet Earth, movies like John Wick III, Matrix, Star Wars 9, Lego Movie, Spiderman 2, and Mad Max Fury Road. Ekki's article also suggested how analog films could be remastered to wider color.

On the point of color space, why wouldn't someone want a projector that has the headroom to show the director's intent as opposed to one whose color width limitation defeats it.

When I had a demo of the LSP9T, I tested Mad Max. Even with other content limited to the DCI-P3 color space, I was comfortable in knowing that if the content provided it, the projector would display P3 at 100% every time. Another of the projector's standout qualities was the achievement of 100% P3 at c. 2,700+ lumens; so for specular highlights and wide color, I'm not sure why one would want to brightness match this to a lower lumen projector or say a lamp projector that suffers lumen loss due to a color filter.


----------



## Mike Garrett

Aztar35 said:


> I think you have a good point, but then again even c. 1% of the content out there can be meaningful if you think about it. And according to Ekki's article, it appears more and more content beyond P3 might begin to be unmasked with the likes of the LSP9T. Even now, you have things like animation and Anime, some nature content like Planet Earth, movies like John Wick III, Matrix, Star Wars 9, Lego Movie, Spiderman 2, and Mad Max Fury Road. Ekki's article also suggested how analog films could be remastered to wider color.
> 
> On the point of color space, why wouldn't someone want a projector that has the headroom to show the director's intent as opposed to one whose color width limitation defeats it.
> 
> When I had a demo of the LSP9T, I tested Mad Max. Even with other content limited to the DCI-P3 color space, I was comfortable in knowing that if the content provided it, the projector would display P3 at 100% every time. Another of the projector's standout qualities was the achievement of 100% P3 at c. 2,700+ lumens; so for specular highlights and wide color, I'm not sure why one would want to brightness match this to a lower lumen projector or say a lamp projector that suffers lumen loss due to a color filter.


Yes, the content will eventually get here. I just have seen too many people going on and on about the colors, because it is BT2020, when the content they were watching only used DCI color space size of the BT2020 container. Once we have a fair amount of BT2020 content, everybody will be wanting a projector that can do BT2020. I think it is great that we are starting to see projectors with the ability to reproduce the full BT2020 color spectrum and look forward to when there is a lot of content available that uses it. Not talking about content that barely surpasses the DCI color space for a split second. 99 out of a 100 would not notice the difference on that stuff.


----------



## Aztar35

Mike Garrett said:


> Yes, the content will eventually get here. *I just have seen too many people going on and on about the colors, because it is BT2020, when the content they were watching only used DCI color space size of the BT2020 container.* Once we have a fair amount of BT2020 content, everybody will be wanting a projector that can do BT2020. I think it is great that we are starting to see projectors with the ability to reproduce the full BT2020 color spectrum and look forward to when there is a lot of content available that uses it. Not talking about content that barely surpasses the DCI color space for a split second. 99 out of a 100 would not notice the difference on that stuff.


Isn't that an oversimplification though? 

If you calibrate two P3-capable displays to accurate DCI P3 color, one display being RGB laser and the other lamp, using a reference meter, both displays (let's assume at similar brightness) will present the color space according to the target points achieved using the meter. But does the human eye interpret color purity the same way a color meter does?

With RGB lasers, the laser primaries are not marred by interference. Laser light is pure. It presents the most saturated color in that it can be based on a narrow wavelength and yet present with extreme intensity. Could this be what all the rave is about?


----------



## Aztar35

Another example is the HK effect. It's unlikely a color meter can make heads or tails re: the HK effect but our eyes can.


----------



## Bytehoven

Aztar35 said:


> Another example is the HK effect. It's unlikely a color meter can make heads or tails re: the HK effect but our eyes can.


Aziz...

Thank you for advancing the discussion in ways that help us think outside the box and imagine new possibilities.

I am glad to see a manufacturer pushing the envelope in ways that might cause other manufacturers to move their technology beyond an old and tired subset of visual performance criteria. And doing so at product prices that might make us all wonder, if what we are really getting at 3x, 4x, 5x+, is worth the extra cost?


----------



## Aztar35

Bytehoven said:


> Aziz...
> 
> Thank you for advancing the discussion in ways that help us think outside the box and imagine new possibilities.
> 
> I am glad to see a manufacturer pushing the envelope in ways that might cause other manufacturers to move their technology beyond an old and tired subset of visual performance criteria. And doing so at product prices that might make us all wonder, if what we are really getting at 3x, 4x, 5x+, is worth the extra cost?


Certainly, the reality is that what this projector offers at its price initiative breaks new ground.


----------



## tnaik4

Aztar35 said:


> Certainly, the reality is that what this projector offers at its price initiative breaks new ground.


Imagine if this projector can be modded for 5000-6000:1 contrast at 1500 calibrated lumens, and add dynamic dimming, would be one of the best projectors available today.


----------



## ACE844

Aztar35 said:


> If you calibrate two P3-capable displays to accurate DCI P3 color, one display being RGB laser and the other lamp, using a reference meter, both displays (let's assume at similar brightness) will present the color space according to the target points achieved using the meter. But does the human eye interpret color purity the same way a color meter does?
> 
> With RGB lasers, the laser primaries are not marred by interference. Laser light is pure. It presents the most saturated color in that it can be based on a narrow wavelength and yet present with extreme intensity. Could this be what all the rave is about?


If you calibrate a 100% BT2020 display to BT2020 and a second display that is only capable of 100% of DCI P3 and, show the exact same P3 content on both. Will the BT2020 calibrated display show the viewer an improved color accuracy/fidelity vs the strickly P3 calibrated display?


----------



## Aztar35

ACE844 said:


> If you calibrate a 100% BT2020 display to BT2020 and a second display that is only capable of 100% of DCI P3 and, show the exact same P3 content on both. Will the BT2020 calibrated display show the viewer an improved color accuracy/fidelity vs the strickly P3 calibrated display?


That's an easy one. The answer is no.


----------



## Aztar35

tnaik4 said:


> Imagine if this projector can be modded for 5000-6000:1 contrast at 1500 calibrated lumens, and add dynamic dimming, would be one of the best projectors available today.


There's no question this projector is ground-breaking in price and laser feature but you're right on point; there is still some work to be done if the purpose is to use it in a dedicated room.

As far as lumens, remember this projects right up/close to the screen.  I wouldn't be surprised if it can throw up 275 nits on a 100 inch screen.


----------



## Mike Garrett

tnaik4 said:


> Imagine if this projector can be modded for 5000-6000:1 contrast at 1500 calibrated lumens, and add dynamic dimming, would be one of the best projectors available today.


Would be a very nice projector, but I guess I am a little greedy. Would want 2,000 lumens calibrated and higher native contrast. Have already owned 4500 and contrast was not high enough. Currently own RS3000 and see where higher contrast would greatly improve it.


----------



## tnaik4

Mike Garrett said:


> Would be a very nice projector, but I guess I am a little greedy. Would want 2,000 lumens calibrated and higher native contrast. Have already owned 4500 and contrast was not high enough. Currently own RS3000 and see where higher contrast would greatly improve it.


Yes of course, would love if contrast can be higher, currently the best DLP contrast outside the Eclipse is 11000:1 from the Griffyn and iLep, so hopefully we start seeing more and more dlps with improved contrast.


----------



## Exirion

roodof said:


> just got off the phone with samsung support,gal was clueless but said"Let me ask my supervisor" upon which she replied they are working on software update for 3D function!😀


Any official confirmation on this?


----------



## TheOnlyBigG

Samsung TVs offer a faux-hdr emulation of SDR sources to simulate the punch of HDR content - did you find any such settings on the LSP9t?


----------



## iunknown2008

TheOnlyBigG said:


> Samsung TVs offer a faux-hdr emulation of SDR sources to simulate the punch of HDR content - did you find any such settings on the LSP9t?


I would do this with the HD fury vertex 2:








Samsung LSP9T The Premiere 4K Laser Projector Review & Comments


Hi Steve, could u please post your calibration setup so it could help me to calibrate mine. Thx Could you please Steve, I am interested too. DM will do. Will be a good starting point for further calibration I think. Thanks




www.avforums.com


----------



## mikesgreenberg

roodof said:


> just got off the phone with samsung support,gal was clueless but said"Let me ask my supervisor" upon which she replied they are working on software update for 3D function!😀


Does anyone know if this update was done?


----------



## TheOnlyBigG

iunknown2008 said:


> I would do this with the HD fury vertex 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung LSP9T The Premiere 4K Laser Projector Review & Comments
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, could u please post your calibration setup so it could help me to calibrate mine. Thx Could you please Steve, I am interested too. DM will do. Will be a good starting point for further calibration I think. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avforums.com


Thanks man - so - have you reviewed / seen the LGHU85LA in comparison to this - which do you prefer and why?


----------



## hblockx

Hey guys, as I am planning to buy the lsp9t, are there any reports about its tonemapping? Is it by metadata or actually frame by frame like in JVC N-series?


----------



## iunknown2008

TheOnlyBigG said:


> Thanks man - so - have you reviewed / seen the LGHU85LA in comparison to this - which do you prefer and why?


Haven't got mine yet. Been researching and so far the Samsung is in the lead.


----------



## bennutt

TheOnlyBigG said:


> Thanks man - so - have you reviewed / seen the LGHU85LA in comparison to this - which do you prefer and why?


I didn’t try the HD Fury until I had moved on to LG.

I miss the quiet operation of the Samsung.
That is the only thing I miss. 

I thought HDR 10+ was more important than it was after counting the small amount of content actually using it. (5 discs out of my wall of discs and limited Fire TV content). I set the Apple TV and the Oppo to “always Dolby” and haven’t looked back.

I suspect the Samsung could also do that through the HD Fury. The dynamic tone mapping on the Samsung happens “faster” which helps HDR gaming. The counter point for gaming is the Samsung chromatic aberration with white text, but I’m in the minority here for being bothered by that.

Not sure what the price gap is currently but you will likely be happy with either one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozzami

santiagodraco said:


> L'EliteScreens AEON CLR è fantastico. Questo è quello che sto usando.
> 
> Se hai qualche dettaglio sulla risoluzione/frequenza di aggiornamento/latenza massima di 7 e 9, sarebbe fantastico. Grazie.
> [/CITAZIONE]
> Which model Aeon? clr normal, clr 2 or 3?


----------



## ACE844

That Home Theater dud also recently posted a shallow, macro youtube review.


----------



## MonsoonTrees

iredban said:


> Yes the video I posted is a video that makes my projector freak out. Also as noted above I used an Apple TV and the built in app in the projector (no hdmi) and recreated the problem on both Apple TV and projector built in apps.


@iredban were you able to work out a fix for this. I had a similar issue where the native apps were freaking out (especially when there's lots of action on the screen), however if I ran them through my xbox then they'd play fine.
I swapped cables, including network cables, and even a different network cable to a different (and smarter) network switch. I noticed that different switches were handling the network port speed settings differently. This led me to configuring the speed of my network switch port for the projector from Auto-negotiate to 100-Full Duplex. This resolved it for me and I've had no glitches / freak-outs since then.


----------



## rmunawar9

Hi, I have a question I have been using LSP7T for a while and I noticed that there’s a Grey border beyond the screen and even when I set the pattern to fix screen I see this Grey border beyond Blue border. Due to this border when I fit image to my 100” ALR screen I see a light border outside on my wall. BTW I’m not using any keystone correction and the below image is taken this way just to show the grey border beyond blue screen.
Can someone tell me if is this normal or something wrong with my projector?


----------



## colinmatheny11

That's normal. It's due to the dlp chip. Look up DLP light border and you'll find numerous examples of this. 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwenar

wookertee said:


> View attachment 3113288
> 
> Has anyone seen this kind of shadowing/overspray with the LSP9T? screen is a Stewart Balon 120". No matter what I do I can't rid of that shadow around the screen.


mine does the same thing, I called Samsung and they told me if your screen is not mounted to exact specs for height and depth or if your screen is not completely plumb and flat to the wall it can throw out your alighment. I am having my installers come back and mount it properly as mine is most likely caused by this. My screen is 110" and is 1.2 inches too high, the projector is .7 inches too close and my screen is over a half an inch closer at the top to the wall than the bottom of the screen.

I am hoping once this is all to proper spec and flat it will eliminate most if not all of the shadowing. Has anybody on here got theirs to mount and calibrate without a light shadow when using a screen?

I guess maybe this is why most UST thin bezel screens come with a LED backlight to wash this out


----------



## coug7669

kwenar said:


> I am hoping once this is all to proper spec and flat it will eliminate most if not all of the shadowing. Has anybody on here got theirs to mount and calibrate without a light shadow when using a screen?


light shadow shows up as pond of mirrors, nothing you can do to remove it. Only real solution is to have it hidden by your screen black borders. One easy way to test plumb is to use a string measuring diagonally lower left to upper right (/). Then use same string going from lower right to upper left(\) diagonally. The same string should measure equally(X) from both diagonals, you are plumb and your screen border should hide the pond of mirrors on any edge felt surface.


----------



## Dave Harper

iunknown2008 said:


> I would do this with the HD fury vertex 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung LSP9T The Premiere 4K Laser Projector Review & Comments
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, could u please post your calibration setup so it could help me to calibrate mine. Thx Could you please Steve, I am interested too. DM will do. Will be a good starting point for further calibration I think. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avforums.com


Thanks for the plug. Yes this works amazingly well. 



hblockx said:


> Hey guys, as I am planning to buy the lsp9t, are there any reports about its tonemapping? Is it by metadata or actually frame by frame like in JVC N-series?


Try doing what the above quote is saying to do with LLDV on an HDFury. I don’t believe you’ll be disappointed.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

does anyone have pics of the lsp7t with the 100 or 120" Grandview Dynamique screen? if so tag me please


----------



## eddiscus

Quick question. I am new to a this new Samsung product. Is it normal for the Display modes and available options within the display modes to be unavailable or greyed out depending on the source input signal? Is this a Samsung thing?


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

one of you guys that have the lsp9t should play one of Marvel movie in imax version and take some pics i want to see how it would look =)


----------



## iunknown2008

It's basically 16x9. Very cool.




























jorgemurillo2012 said:


> one of you guys that have the lsp9t should play one of Marvel movie in imax version and take some pics i want to see how it would look =)


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

iunknown2008 said:


> It's basically 16x9. Very cool.
> View attachment 3200331
> 
> View attachment 3200332
> 
> View attachment 3200330


That looks amazing thanks for the reply... what size screen do you have? also what brand of screen you got is it a ALR?


----------



## cavela

Just got my LSP7T and waiting for my screen to arrive. In the meantime, I am trying to set up my Sonos arc with atmos. Does anyone have this working properly? I have a Samsung frame in another room with a sonos beam(gen 2 with atmos) and that is working fine. I set the same settings on the LSP7T but it outputs PCM 5.1 (specifically disney +) Thanks!


----------



## fanisnyc

ProjectionHead said:


> I will try to get this for you tomorrow and update.


Did you ever test if it will work with. 90 inches screen? Trying to see if I should buy it or not


----------



## ProjectionHead

fanisnyc said:


> Did you ever test if it will work with. 90 inches screen? Trying to see if I should buy it or not


I have not. It’s out of the stated spec so even if I dialed it in focus on my unit, you may have a different result with another one.


----------



## Steve I

Hello, I have just purchased this projector with the Samsung Q990B Sound bar. Any advise on where to place the sound bar? Between projector and screen? In front of projector? Thanks


----------



## Makabaka_

In fact, the black border height of VIVIDSTORM can be adjusted to a certain extent. Their factory setting is 35CM, but you can adjust it slightly higher or lower depending on the actual situation.


----------

